# And India Wins The 2011 Cricket World Cup!



## HellzHere

So India beat Pakistan to reach the final of the cricket world cup 2011.

India vs Sri Lanka:2011 CWC final

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

Please don't delete or close this thread,there won't be any trolling as Pakistan is not playing.
Let us all enjoy the excitement and discuss for the biggest match!


----------



## Urbanized Greyhound

^wow .....that was fast  

Sri lankan team composition is quite similar to Pakistan's , loads of bowling talent - minus the hype and hysteria.

We need to plan for the two openers ( dilshan and tharanga ) ... their middle order with Sangakhara and Jayawardene looks good .The question is should we play nehra or ashwin ? Depending on the pitch, It might be Ashwin .


----------



## The HBS Guy

*YE BHI JEETENGE!

WORLD CUP HAMARA HAI!!!​*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## takeiteasy

Lankan President also will be visiting Wankhede for Final? :O


----------



## Pride

"Kangaroo wings" as a starter in quarter final... "Lahori Kebabs" as a main course in Semi final.. Now time for "Lankan Desserts" in Final..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nair saab

Indian team bring glory to Mother India...
HOPE SACHIN MAKES A CENTURY THAT MAKES INDIA WIN...THEN FINALLY ALL MISSIONS ACCOMPLISHED...


----------



## bangali

congrats india for winning the semi against pak. hope they will win the cup.


here in bangladesh there r lot of supporters for indian player. even many anti indian people like indian players . but after few unlikely remarks from sehwag the situation is changing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

ROOTING FOR SRI LANKA...THEY HAVE BEEN PLAYING PRETTY WELL...STRONG BATTING LINEUP FOR THEM AS WELL.


----------



## majesticpankaj

bangali said:


> congrats india for winning the semi against pak. hope they will win the cup.
> 
> 
> here in bangladesh there r lot of supporters for indian player. even many anti indian people like indian players . but after few unlikely remarks from sehwag the situation is changing.


 
thanks bro...


----------



## Nirvana

Yeh Match Bhi Jeet Jayege - Bharosa Rakh0. 
I want Sachin to score His 100th 100 In this match , Final In his hometown Mumbai and win the cup for India.

I might go to watch the match , If my Friend gets The ticket


----------



## aks18

Viraat said:


> Yeh Match Bhi Jeet Jayege - Bharosa Rakh0.
> I want Sachin to score His 100th 100 In this match , Final In his hometown Mumbai and win the cup for India.
> 
> I might go to watch the match , If my Friend gets The ticket


 

we gave him 6 chances still he was unable to score 100  i dnt think so srilanka will give that much chances to tendu


----------



## Ammyy

aks18 said:


> we gave him 6 chances still he was unable to score 100  i dnt think so srilanka will give that much chances to tendu


 
Pakistan gave him chances that why he is not able to complete his 100 

Dnt you think his 100th ton will be special ..I mean not like this 

He made 99 hundreds in international cricket ... 
Do you even think he need chances to make his hundred ??????

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gaurish

nuclearpak said:


> ROOTING FOR SRI LANKA...THEY HAVE BEEN PLAYING PRETTY WELL...STRONG BATTING LINEUP FOR THEM AS WELL.


 
What strong batting line up??? only sanga is there who else?? dilshan tharanga samarwera silva not trust worthy players and jaywerdene not in form


----------



## gaurish

aks18 said:


> we gave him 6 chances still he was unable to score 100  i dnt think so srilanka will give that much chances to tendu


 
many times he has made hundreds without giving oppostion a sniff.. may be he has given all chances today and he will not give any chances to lankans


----------



## SpArK

Dilshan, Tharanga ,Sanga , Jayawardne are all among runs... The team is very dangerous with Angelo in middle.

Bowling is sort of a weak link as we have enough experience in dealing with murali, mendis, malinga and co.
'
Expect a very high scoring game in Mumbai...


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Good Luck SriLanaka , don't drop any catches like the Semi  , I wish SriLanka be the World Champs 2011


----------



## gaurish

Batting comparison head to head

Sehwag- In form and dangerous
Tendulkar - In form and dangerous
Gambhir- in form
Kohli- in form but iffi
Yuvraj- In form and dangerous
raina - match winner
Dhoni - out of form but dangerous

Dilshan - in form but iffi
Tharanga - very iffi
Sanga - In form and dangerous
Jaywerdne - out of form
Samarwera - not big threat
Silva- not big threat
Matthew - Dangerous

Keeping in mind the day could be anybodys


----------



## Nirvana

aks18 said:


> we gave him 6 chances still he was unable to score 100  i dnt think so srilanka will give that much chances to tendu


 
I Can See Your Frustration Of losing the Match , Its Better To Ignore you.


----------



## Birruna

Extra Special match for greats Tendulkar & Murali. Hope India wins and the legend of Tendulkar is forever etched in gold. Go India!!


----------



## Nirvana

*Hum haare Toh Bhi Koi ghum Nahi*
This was World cup for us [ Ind vs Pak ].We have Our World cup.
Win against Lankans In finals will be Like ' Icing On cake '


----------



## blackops

Sl is a tough one good bating nice bowling tight felding


----------



## Trichy

Sri lanka have their top 4 only rest not scoreing any thing hard. India except our captain all scores.


----------



## KS

Dilshan is the danger man an if we can get him out 40% of the work is one. Get Sanga 75% done.


----------



## nForce

aks18 said:


> we gave him 6 chances still he was unable to score 100  i dnt think so srilanka will give that much chances to tendu


 
Its funny sometimes how people talk about the greatest batsman of all time.Sachin has scored more than double the total centuries scored by the entire lineup of Pakistani team of Worldcup semifinal combined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

It will be a tough match as sri lanka is playing a very mature cricket if you see their previous two matches where they got the win with big margin


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nForce said:


> Sachin has scored more than double the total centuries scored by the entire lineup of Pakistani team of Worldcup semifinal combined.


 
You are right but Sachin also played more matches than any other batsman and there is no doubt that he is great little master and we cannot compare him with players who just started their cricket recently


----------



## mkg00179504

If India is going to bat the same way they did against Pakistan then i must say the will be in trouble.Sri Lankan side don't drop catches like our team.I think both teams are pretty balanced.In batting its almost the same. Bowling SL got advantage and watch out the 3 Msss Malinga, mendis, murli.Fielding India is good but Sri lanka is much better. Any way good luck to both teams.


----------



## Secret Service

i am sure Sri Lankans watch today's game...i hope they will learn from mistakes of Pakistan.


----------



## nForce

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You are right but Sachin also played more matches than any other batsman and there is no doubt that he is great little master and we cannot compare him with players who just started their cricket recently


 
If you follow my post then you will notice,that it is not about comparing Sachin with other players.my post is in specific reply to another post.

Sachin has played many great innings to prove that he can score a ton without dropped catches...It will be wrong to judge the capability of any player based on the shortcomings of the opponent team.I hope I make myself clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

mkg00179504 said:


> If India is going to bat the same way they did against Pakistan then i must say the will be in trouble.Sri Lankan side don't drop catches like our team.I think both teams are pretty balanced.In batting its almost the same. Bowling SL got advantage and watch out the 3 Msss Malinga, mendis, murli.Fielding India is good but Sri lanka is much better. Any way good luck to both teams.


 
You are kidding Murli and Malinga are not effective against India (Even Yuvraj is bowling better than both of them) now a days and about Malinga we have Zahir khan


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Dont care if India loses, we beat Pakistan


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Dont care if India loses, we beat Pakistan


 
Your Aim should not be that lower to beat just one specific team but to get something bigger as world Cup if you really love cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Excellent post by raja pakistani.
This type of mentality is what seperates australia from subcontinent teams,u want to be best not a big prick contest winner.
As far as i am concerned this match was only significant because it was the semi final.I don't even watch normal indo pak matches in the last few years only watched asia cup final t20 final and this one because they were imp matches.
Always look at big picture,if we lose to sri lanka this win means nothing.


----------



## desioptimist

Sri Lanka team looks dangerous to me, more than pakistanis. We need to step up our game.


----------



## Secret Service

after 12 years we can watch a interesting battle for the cup..


----------



## Burger Boy

Here's my prediction:





Good Luck to both teams, and may the best team win.


----------



## AAtish

Its gonna be another nail biter for Indian team.. Lankans have proven themselves in this World cup.. India needs to work out their strategies better for SL.. Good luck to both the teams.. give us a nice cricket match..

My predictions (based on some interviews and news i heard)

India will win the final
Sachin will make his 100th Century in this match


----------



## gubbi

Karthic Sri said:


> Dilshan is the danger man an if we can get him out 40% of the work is one. Get Sanga 75% done.


 
If we get both out, what about the remaining -15%?


----------



## aabe-hayat

d1rty Minded said:


> Here's my prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck to both teams, and may the best team win.


But the problem is you get both Lions and tigers in india along with elephants.so which animal india will choose to represent?I think Peacock.


----------



## Nothing

aabe-hayat said:


> But the problem is you get both Lions and tigers in india along with elephants.so which animal india will choose to represent?I think Peacock.


 
You know peacocks are known to kill and eat snakes....


----------



## blain2

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Dont care if India loses, we beat Pakistan


 
You win some, you lose some. However, we do have more wins than you overall ;-) That we have choked against your side in the past 5 WC meets is something that we need to fix for sure.


----------



## Burger Boy

aabe-hayat said:


> But the problem is you get both Lions and tigers in india along with elephants.so which animal india will choose to represent?I think Peacock.


 
NO!! There are no Lions in India, only tigers. Gir Forest has Lions, but IT IS PART OF PAKISTAN, as Junagarh acceded to Pakistan during Partition.


----------



## harsh1488

anybody knows what happened to the girl that was going to strip?


----------



## acetophenol

may sachin score a century there!


----------



## Kinetic

Sri Lanka has the best team n this WC which can effectively compete with India. Their batting, fielding are excellent and bowling also pretty good. Indian batting line up should score well to lower the pressure.


----------



## Prometheus

Bleed blue...........good luck india


----------



## rockstarIN

I rated India, then Sri Lanka in this WC. And they got into the final...

India have a slight edge coz they are better in pressure cooker situations..


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Prometheus said:


> *Bleed blue*...........good luck india


 
Bleed 'Sky' Blue


----------



## Humanist

*Indian batsman has played Malinga,murali and mendis so many times in last few years in international match and IPL that i dont see any problem for india...In case of Pakistan we didnt played their bowlers from last so many years so pakistan bowling was a kind of mystry for indian batsman but not srilankan bowlers.....

Moreover Sehwag and sachin loved srilankan bowling... If u see the average of Indian batsman against srilanka it is around in 50-60's...*


----------



## Fireurimagination

harsh1488 said:


> anybody knows what happened to the girl that was going to strip?


 
She's shopping for body suits or else she's gonna get arrested for indecent exposure, she forgot she's in India not in US


----------



## sid426

My Guess:- Kohli Out- Pathan In

with three spinners in SL side, Pathan has to be there!..


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

sid426 said:


> My Guess:- Kohli Out- Pathan In
> 
> with three spinners in SL side, Pathan has to be there!..


 
My guess is Herath/Mendis out, Kulasekara/Parera in.

No way is Sri Lanka going to play only Malinga and Matthews as their front line fast bowlers against India.


----------



## Markus

This is going to be a TOUGH TOUGH TOUGH match.


----------



## Kinetic

Indian officials in the United Nations are planning to invite envoys of all cricket-playing nations to watch the World Cup final at the country's mission in New York. 

Also Indian, Pakistani and Sri Lankan envoys watched yesterday's match together. Celebration of victory coming from all over the world. 1 billion people watched the match live. 

*I think they will keep same team for the final may be Ashwin as Lankan plays spinners well. *







Fans in Dubai


----------



## Kinetic

Prometheus said:


> Bleed blue...........good luck india



India is... 






All the best to Team INDIA for the World Cup final 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

*Taufel and Dar to umpire World Cup final*

Simon Taufel and Aleem Dar have been named as the on-field Umpires for the World Cup final between India and Sri Lanka on Saturday. Ian Gould and Steve Davis will be third and fourth umpires, respectively, while Jeff Crowe will perform match referee duties for the game.

The DRS has played a strong role in this World Cup - sometimes controversially - but both Taufel and Dar have had largely flawless tournaments, while Gould and Davis have also been generally accurate in their decisions.

Two of the younger umpires on the ICC's elite panel, Taufel and Dar's umpiring careers have run almost concurrently. Taufel officiated in his first one-day international in January 1999, while Dar's first international came just over a year later, and since then both have earned reputations for consistently accurate decision-making.

Taufel was named Umpire of the Year for five consecutive years from 2004 to 2008, and when he finally lost the title it was to Dar, who won the award in both 2009 and 2010.

Both have stood in two previous World Cups, and in 2007 Dar was one of the on-field umpires for the final between Australia and Sri Lanka - although he came in for some criticism after the farcical finale of that match for his role in misinterpreting the rules regarding bad light.

Taufel officiated in the final of the 2004 Champions Trophy and as the ICC World Twenty20 in South Africa, where he was an on-field umpire in the thrilling India v Pakistan final. He once joked "if Ricky and the boys slip up eventually I might get the chance to do a [World Cup] final", and with Australia having crashed out of this tournament after three consecutive World Cup triumphs, he will finally get his chance.Link
-----------------------------------------------------------

Who is the best umpire and why- What you guys think?-


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Ouch, not happy with Dar.


----------



## AAtish

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Ouch, not happy with Dar.


 
don't worry he is going to stay neutral .. i'm sure of that 100%


----------



## Rafael

atleast 1 Pakistani will show up in th e final


----------



## KS

Its a no brainer.

Taufel and Koertzen should have been there.


----------



## mehboobkz

AAtish said:


> don't worry he is going to stay neutral .. i'm sure of that 100%


 
He will have no more of a leeway under cameras anyway.

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




raheel1 said:


> atleast 1 Pakistani will show up in th e final


 
Dependent on TV and cameras!


----------



## mehboobkz

*Kamran to face the axe, international career might be over*

*A reliable source close to the national selection committee said that the selectors had decided before the match that if he didn`t perform in the crucial game they would start looking for replacements. "The fact is that the selectors had decided before the World Cup that Kamran would no longer be playing Test matches.*


----------



## AAtish

mehboobkz said:


> He will have no more of a leeway under cameras anyway.




So true!!!.. So indians should relax and enjoy the game


----------



## Markus

raheel1 said:


> atleast 1 Pakistani will show up in th e final


 
Perfect opportunity for you guys to get your revenge on India.


----------



## Rafael

Markus said:


> Perfect opportunity for you guys to get your revenge on India.


 
We don't believe in revenge for what was only a game


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Markus said:


> Perfect opportunity for you guys to get your revenge on India.


 
Hey we got 4 UDRS review decisions for him.


----------



## Rafael

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Hey we got 4 UDRS review decisions for him.


 
OK... I thought you guys were joking....

Pathetic mindset shown by some of our members here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

So two umpires whose countries we defeated in the last two rounds, great!!!


----------



## rockstarIN

Both are good umpires..


----------



## Spring Onion

twoplustwoisfour said:


> So two umpires whose countries we defeated in the last two rounds, great!!!


 
 two days back when i was asking about umpires the bharatis were laughing and today you are feeling insecure.


----------



## Spring Onion

rockstar said:


> Both are good umpires..


 
Yes. have seen taufel good decisions by him yesterday and Dar is also one of the best declared umpires. Plus this review system which saved India yesterday many times is also in place


----------



## mehboobkz

When it mattered the most, Pakistan's captain went wicketless despite bowling all his overs.
Why a fellow who is no good with his bat, and being a part timer bowler happpens to be a captain of team?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Jana said:


> two days back when i was asking about umpires the bharatis were laughing and today you are feeling insecure.


 
I didn't say that they were bad umpires. It's just that their nationality doesn't fill me up with confidence.

Anyways, I'm sure they'll do a good job, rather than embarass themselves on the world stage


----------



## mehboobkz

Genious this sardarji, even with bails he makes a victory sign.


----------



## mehboobkz

> rather than embarass themselves on the world stage



Not much of a chance under UDRS.


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> When it mattered the most, Pakistan's captain went wicketless despite bowling all his overs.
> Why a fellow who is no good with his bat, and being a part timer bowler happpens to be a captain of team?


 
:Face palm:


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

mehboobkz said:


> Not much of a chance under UDRS.


 
errr... I was talking about the chances of an umpire getting embarrassed BECAUSE of UDRS


----------



## Mujeeb47

Sri lankan attacker C. Vaas will play the final.


----------



## bc040400065

twoplustwoisfour said:


> I didn't say that they were bad umpires. It's just that their nationality doesn't fill me up with confidence.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure they'll do a good job, rather than embarass themselves on the world stage


 
They are the two best umpires for last many years and thats not my claim but its a fact which ICC acknowledges for last several years. I don't know what to say about you people. may be you people cannot digest a pakistani standing there.



> mehboobkz
> Re: Taufel and Dar to umpire World Cup final-
> 
> When it mattered the most, Pakistan's captain went wicketless despite bowling all his overs.
> Why a fellow who is no good with his bat, and being a part timer bowler happpens to be a captain of team?



I think you better open up your eyes because that "part time" bowler is the most successful bowler in the team for last 2 years. And he deserves captaincy for atleast next WC. he realy has done great job. but for sure he needs to work on his batting .


----------



## mehboobkz

Mujeeb47 said:


> Sri lankan attacker C. Vaas will play the final.


 
How is Chaminda Vaas any better than others?


----------



## mehboobkz

> because that "part time" bowler is the most successful bowler in the team



When it mattered the most, Pakistan's captain went wicketless despite bowling all his overs. And his inability to contribute runs could not have won Pakistan the coveted World Cup.


----------



## duhastmish

two of the best guys for india,

they are lucky for india just look at their result on cricinfo


----------



## Sonic_boom

twoplustwoisfour said:


> So two umpires whose countries we* defeated in the last two rounds,* great!!!


 
Taufel is from nz


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

bc040400065 said:


> They are the two best umpires for last many years and thats not my claim but its a fact which ICC acknowledges for last several years. I don't know what to say about you people. may be you people cannot digest a pakistani standing there.


 
It's not that we cannot _digest_ a pakistani standing in the WC final, it's just that we cannot _trust_ a pakistani standing in the WC final. That's why we are happy UDRS is there..

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




Sonic_boom said:


> Taufel is from nz


 
Nahi bhai, he's an aussie,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Vaas and Randiv will play instead for injured Mathew and Murali.


----------



## mehboobkz

Sonic_boom said:


> Taufel is from nz


 
Look before you leap.
He is pukka Aussie.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Mujeeb47 said:


> Vaas and Randiv will play instead for injured Mathew and Murali.


 
Stop spreading stupid rumors!!!

Vaas isn't even in the squad you numbskull


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> When it mattered the most, Pakistan's captain went wicketless despite bowling all his overs. And his inability to contribute runs could not have won Pakistan the coveted World Cup.


 
And We still did good with the bowling...


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

mehboobkz said:


> When it mattered the most, *Pakistan's captain went wicketless despite bowling all his overs*. And his inability to contribute runs could not have won Pakistan the coveted World Cup.


 
Didn't he have Sachin dropped, like, 3 times off his own bowling?


----------



## Hyde

There is no doubt Simon Taufel and Aleem Dar are the best Umpires in the world. One being Umpire of the year for 5 consecutive times and second beating him in 2009 and 2010. Two of the youngest and most talented umpires around.

Very expected decision and good decision by the ICC.... i am yet to see their decisions being overturned and the amount of confidence they carry, i think we need more umpires as likes of Taufel and Dar


----------



## Mujeeb47

You dont drop sachin four times and win : says Imran Khan


----------



## Rafael

twoplustwoisfour said:


> It's not that we cannot _digest_ a pakistani standing in the WC final, it's just that we cannot _trust_ a pakistani standing in the WC final. That's why we are happy UDRS is there..[COLOR="Silver"



There's no cure for their insecurities. These people are sick to the core


----------



## khanz

ok as much as it pains me to say it i will give indians their credit  
congrats on the victory and best of luck in the final .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Didn't he have Sachin dropped, like, 3 times off his own bowling?


 
That was done by his own boys, what it counts is a concrete result that ends up into record books and not mere chances.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

raheel1 said:


> There's no cure for their insecurities. These people are sick to the core


 
What's so sick about it? Wasn't it an unwritten rule in previous World Cups that no Indian or Pakistani umpire will stand in the other's matches, to avoid any controversy?


----------



## Rafael

twoplustwoisfour said:


> What's so sick about it? Wasn't it an unwritten rule in previous World Cups that no Indian or Pakistani umpire will stand in the other's matches, to avoid any controversy?


 
Any source? Any link? Besides, I have not seen any Indian umpire in ICC's tribunal for long time (correct me if i am wrong on this one).


----------



## mehboobkz

When it all mattered to reach the coveted final, this useless captain did not perform with his bat and balls 

His top score in the WC is just 20 Lol
And you call him boom boom?
Lol bajao dhol.


----------



## Hyde

twoplustwoisfour said:


> What's so sick about it? Wasn't it an unwritten rule in previous World Cups that no Indian or Pakistani umpire will stand in the other's matches, to avoid any controversy?


The rule is... only neutral umpires will stand in ICC Events. It does not mention Pakistan or India

read the first news where Simon Taufel could not have opportunity to stand in the final because Australia reaching final three times in a row.. an that despite the fact he was becoming Umpire of the year for 5 years....


----------



## Mujeeb47

Vaas and ranjiv will cover Mathew and Murali
See :
Chaminda Vaas in shock recall for World Cup final | Sport | DAWN.COM


----------



## Secret Service

both wins award for best umpire...


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> Any source? Any link? Besides, I have not seen any Indian umpire in ICC's tribunal for long time (correct me if i am wrong on this one).


 
Why India needs Indian umpires when the head of ICC is an Indian 

Even SA does not have one.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

raheel1 said:


> Any source? Any link? Besides, I have not seen any Indian umpire in ICC's tribunal for long time (correct me if i am wrong on this one).


 
I think venkatraghavan was supposed to stand in the '99 WC final, but he withdrew when Pakistan reached there. But you are right, there are no Indian umpires in the current elite panel


----------



## mehboobkz

Zaki said:


> The rule is... only neutral umpires will stand in ICC Events. It does not mention Pakistan or India
> 
> read the first news where Simon Taufel could not have opportunity to stand in the final because Australia reaching final three times in a row.. an that despite the fact he was becoming Umpire of the year for 5 years....


 
Correct 100 percent.
Neutral umpiring is the key, even after the introduction of UDRS.


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> When it all mattered to reach the coveted final, this useless captain did not perform with his bat and balls
> 
> His top score in the WC is just 20 Lol
> And you call him boom boom?
> Lol bajao dhol.


 
That useless caption is the leading wicket taker in the tournament so far..Somebody ban this guy as he is a troll..


----------



## Spring Onion

Fireurimagination said:


> She's shopping for body suits or else she's gonna get arrested for indecent exposure, she forgot she's in India not in US


  PETA had already shot bare dare Indian actresses so whats with US-India example ?


----------



## Mujeeb47

We not called Afraidi Boom Boom... Ravi Shastri called him Boom Boom


----------



## KS

Jana said:


> PETA had already shot bare dare Indian actresses so whats with US-India example ?


 
That shooting was in Private with 'strategic parts' somehow covered. Not full nude


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> That useless caption is the leading wicket taker in the tournament so far..Somebody ban this guy as he is a troll..



Because as a captain he used himself the most, the fellow is selfish.
Most of his wickets came against the monnows.
Look against India!
No wicket, 10 overs.


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> Why India needs Indian umpires when the head of ICC is an Indian
> 
> Even SA does not have one.


 
Like seriously man ? WTF?

So you think your indian ICC head can manipulate International cricketing rules? Ever heard of Rudi Koertzen?


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> Because as a captain he used himself the most, the fellow is selfish.
> Most of his wickets came against the monnows.
> Look against India!
> No wicket, 10 overs.


 
And your bowlers too played agianst the minnows right? Why is it so that they didn't manage to get more wickets than him?


----------



## mehboobkz

Mujeeb47 said:


> We not called Afraidi Boom Boom... Ravi Shastri called him Boom Boom



That was then, now Internet is full of names for him. Even Pakistanis call him doom doom now.


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> And your bowlers too played agianst the minnows right? Why is it so that they didn't manage to get more wickets than him?


 
Let me admit the fact!
Indian bowling is rubbish.
Pakistani bowling is better, but not Afridi.


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> Like seriously man ? WTF?
> 
> So you think your indian ICC head can manipulate International cricketing rules? Ever heard of Rudi Koertzen?



You are coming up with new subject here and not me.


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> Let me admit the fact!
> Indian bowling is rubbish.
> Pakistani bowling is better, but not Afridi.


 
And let me add another fact for you :

Afridi is Pakistan's most successful bowler in the last 2 years. Check the stats.


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> You are coming up with new subject here and not me.


 
You said that since there's an Indian sitting as a head of ICC, you don't need to have an umpire, implying somehow that your Icc head would do the job for you on field.


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> You said that since there's an Indian sitting as a head of ICC, you don't need to have an umpire, implying somehow that your Icc head would do the job for you on field.


 
And you did not see the following:



That (above symbol) denotes too many things.


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> And let me add another fact for you :
> 
> Afridi is Pakistan's most successful bowler in the last 2 years. Check the stats.


 

The fellow has a wicket a match, how is he a succesfull bowler?
Succesful bowlers have 1.5 wicket a match.
Go and scavenge the facts.


----------



## Rafael

^ What ever man.. I proved my point that He is the best bowler in the tournament so far... Now accept it or stay delusional, I give a damn!


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> The fellow has a wicket a match, how is he a succesfull bowler?
> Succesful bowlers have 1.5 wicket a match.
> Go and scavenge the facts.


 
Are you blind? I said Pakistan's most successful bowler in the last 2 years... You are hopeless man...go get a life!


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> ^ What ever man.. I proved my point that He is the best bowler in the tournament so far... Now accept it or stay delusional, I give a damn!


 
The fellow has a wicket a match, how is he a succesfull bowler?
Succesful bowlers have 1.5 wicket a match.
Go and scavenge the facts.


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> Are you blind? I said Pakistan's most successful bowler in the last 2 years... You are hopeless man...go get a life!



I saw that last night when it mattered the most.
He was wicketless, despite all those 10 overs.
And came home.


----------



## Rafael

^ Mehboobkz: The most idiotic member on PDF for this month goes to you...


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> I saw that last night when it mattered the most.
> He was wicketless, despite all those 10 overs.
> And came home.


 
When it mattered the most, Yuvraj singh got out on the very first ball.. SO by your logic he's crap too, right?


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> When it mattered the most, Yuvraj singh got out on the very first ball.. SO by your logic he's crap too, right?




He is not a captain!
I started the conversation by saying, why he is a captain with no bowling and batting to speak of?

Check my post number 17:


> Why a fellow who is no good with his bat, and being a part timer bowler happpens to be a captain of team?




---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




raheel1 said:


> ^ Mehboobkz: The most idiotic member on PDF for this month goes to you...


 
Not everybody is a loudmouth like your majesty.


----------



## Rafael

And here's gem:

In 2003 World cup final when Australia scoed 359 and Indians really needed to get a good start and century from its openers, guess what happened? Tendulkar got out in the first 3 overs to Mcgrath and Ganguly the captain on 24.. So when it mattered the most, the Great Tendulkar (to whom you guys refer to God ) and ganguly failed miserably.. Are they useless batsmen and captain too?? 

Mehboobrkz I don;t see you mate, where are you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> He is not a captain!
> I started the conversation by saying, why he is a captain with no bowling and batting to speak of?
> 
> Check my post number 17:
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Not everybody is a loudmouth like your majesty.


 
And i reminded you that he's got most wickets in the tournament so far, whats so hard to comprehend here you idiot?


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> And here's gem:
> 
> In 2003 World cup final when Australia scoed 359 and Indians really needed to get a good start and century from its openers, guess what happened? Tendulkar got out in the first 3 overs to Mcgrath.. So when it mattered the most, the Great Tendulkar (to whom you guys refer to God ) failed miserably.. Is he useless batsmen too??
> 
> Mehboobrkz I don;t see you mate, where are you


 
No one comes close to 10dulkar, he is not a failure.
Its the class and the form, he possese both.

Afridi may have the class, but no form, with his lousy batting.
WC average below 15 Lol bajao dhol.


----------



## U-571

i see india winning this final too, icc has fixed this final too, so that india wins the world cup...

harun said, he set a fairy tale ending for sachin, he knew from the beginiing of this world cup india would qualify for the final, and sachin with make a century in the final...


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> And i reminded you that he's got most wickets in the tournament so far, whats so hard to comprehend here you idiot?


 
And I said was the following:



> Because as a captain he used himself the most, the fellow is selfish.
> Most of his wickets came against the monnows.



Do you suffer from ADS or what?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

aleem dar is a very good umpire , I don't see any reason to doubt him . Those who do must be nut cases .I am sure even if he makes a mistake , it will be genuine which anyone can make.


----------



## Roybot

Dar and Taufel are the best around anyways. Am not surprised they were chosen for final.


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> And I said was the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you suffer from ADS or what?



What an idiot you are man...

Check his stats AGAIN: Look at the wickets column as well as economy...The best bowler by a margin....Why making such a fool outta yourself? And why are you so ashamed of showing us your nationality?

World Cup 2011 Series Shahid Afridi Player Stats


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> No one comes close to 10dulkar, he is not a failure.
> Its the class and the form, he possese both.
> 
> Afridi may have the class, but no form, with his lousy batting.
> WC average below 15 Lol bajao dhol.


 
Your deviating from your point dear.

You said when it mattered the most, the captain failed. Now i have showed you the indian captain sand the star batsman too failed when it mattered the most..Now don't play with words.. You have got owned..

And take this as my last reply in this thread.. I can't debate with an idiot!... F@ck Off!


----------



## mehboobkz

Dhoni is a gambler, he takes decisions and backs them: *Kapil*


----------



## mehboobkz

> You said when it mattered the most, the captain failed



He did fail, thats why he is back home, and Dhoni is still rocking rolling.
Any question?


----------



## mehboobkz

*"I know people here won't like it but I believe that Sri Lanka will go into the final as favourites," former Australian captain Border said.*

AB is proven wrong!

India is hot favorite 3 times over SL.


----------



## mehboobkz

*Imran Khan feels that Dhoni's greatest quality is to remain calm and also learn from his mistakes.

"I was impressed in the manner he admitted that he misread the pitch," Imran said.*


----------



## Spring Onion

mehboobkz said:


> Why India needs Indian umpires when the head of ICC is an Indian
> 
> Even SA does not have one.


 
 and in words of another Indian on another thread "ICC runs on Indian money"


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Indian President & Sri Lankan President to watch World Cup final 
*
After the high octane India-Pakistan match in Mohali, the World Cup cricket final in Mumbai on April 2 is also going to be a high-profile event with President Pratibha Patil and her Sri Lankan counterpart Mahinda Rajapaksa set to watch the encounter.

Ms. Patil will be flying to Mumbai for the keenly awaited match after India entered the final by thrashing Pakistan at Mohali on Wednesday, Rashtrapati Bhawan sources said.

The President has been following the game and had watched the India-Pakistan semi-final match.

The Mohali encounter provided the setting for a re-engagement between India and Pakistan with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and his Pakistani counterpart Yousuf Raza Gilani mixing cricket with diplomacy.

Reports from Colombo said that Rajapaksa will fly to Mumbai for the India-Sri Lanka final.

The President wants us (Sri Lanka) to win the World Cup as a tribute to Muttiah Muralitharan who retires from international cricket after this World Cup, Mr. Rajapaksas spokesman Bandula Jayasekera told reporters.

The Sri Lankan President and his three sons were keen spectators on Tuesday night when Sri Lanka beat New Zealand to reach the final to meet India.







The Hindu : News / National : Patil, Rajapaksa to watch World Cup final in Mumbai


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> He did fail, thats why he is back home, and Dhoni is still rocking rolling.
> Any question?


 
Excellent! can't prove a point, take a u turn and start another topic.. Good Good.


----------



## KS

Good Omen !

World cup is coming to India.


----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> Excellent! can't prove a point, take a u turn and start another topic.. Good Good.




Your nikama captain went hungry without a wicket or a cup in India-Pak high octane encounter.
Now thats the fact you will have to live with.
Stay cool n composed!
Point proven.


----------



## JanjaWeed

is sri lankan president coming in as an invited guest or representing his country??


----------



## Lankan Ranger

JanjaWeed said:


> is sri lankan president coming in as an invited guest or representing his country??



*Sri Lankan President, Mahinda Rajapaksa will fly to Mumbai to watch the Sri Lankan cricket team go against India in the ICC World Cup final on April 2.

&#8220;The President wants us (Sri Lanka) to win the World Cup as a tribute to Muttiah Muralitharan who retires from international cricket after this World Cup,&#8221; President&#8217;s Media spokesman Bandula Jayasekara told reporters. 

Meanwhile Indian Government with ICC is to make all the arrangements for the visit of Sri Lankan president .
*
MR to visit Mumbai for WC finals | Breaking News


----------



## Rafael

mehboobkz said:


> Your nikama captain went hungry without a wicket or a cup in India-Pak high octane encounter.
> Now thats the fact you will have to live with.
> Stay cool n composed!
> Point proven.



Seems like you are frustrated mate... 

Good day!


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Vaas & Suraj on standby*

*Chaminda Vaas & Suraj Randiv to be flown to Mumbai today as standby players for the injured members of the SL team, who are scheduled to meet India in the World Cup finals on Saturday.*

Vaas and Suraj on standby | Top Story


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

congrats to Lankan president in advance


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## mehboobkz

raheel1 said:


> Seems like you are frustrated mate...
> 
> Good day!


 
Have a nice day.
And think of Final without Afridi


----------



## Secret Service

i want Sri Lanka to lift World Cup .


----------



## Spring Onion

Karthic Sri said:


> That shooting was in Private with 'strategic parts' somehow covered. Not full nude


 
 the camera men see all.

so do you think she is going to bare all? she says three days to go nude. what will be the reaction in India?


----------



## aks18

DRDO said:


> You are kidding Murli and Malinga are not effective against India (Even Yuvraj is bowling better than both of them) now a days and about Malinga we have Zahir khan


 

afridi took most wickets but we never compared him with great legendry bowler murli and u are comparing ur yuvi with murli u must b kidding


----------



## aks18

this song specially for our srilankan brothers  

Who Rules The World 1992 World Cup Song ft Junaid Call Band


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Sri Lanka coach about team's chances in Cup final
*
Sri Lanka coach Trevor Bayliss expressed confidence that his team can beat India in the final of the World Cup and lift the coveted trophy on April 2 here at the Wankhede Stadium if it plays to its full potential.

"If we concentrate on what we do the best then we can play some good cricket and if we play good cricket, we are going to be very difficult to beat," said Bayliss ahead of the clash of the Asian Titans for the hallowed crown on Saturday.

The Australian-born coach said while his team has come out with flying colours while performing under pressure cooker conditions at home, it was now India's turn to do so.

"This match is 50-50 at this stage. Obviously, there will be a lot of pressure on India to perform at home. We have been able to do that in the last couple of games and come out with two good wins. The boys are quite confident about their chances in this World Cup," said Bayliss, who is set to quit after the tournament.

However, Bayliss said the task was an arduous one despite the fact that his team had beaten India on a number of occasions.

"Yes, we have played India on a number of occasions and have beaten them before on a lot of occasions. (But) it (the final) is a difficult assignment.

"In the last three years, we have played 35 matches and this will be the 36th one. We have beaten them on a number of occasions. Our guys are confident we can play well and win," the Lanka coach added.

Bayliss also said that Sri Lanka's experience of having played at the newly laid Wankhede pitch earlier in the tournament against New Zealand on March 18 in their last league game, would stand them in good stead.

"We have played here a couple of weeks ago. We had experience of playing on this wicket. We have fighters throughout the competition. This would not be any different."
Though India are a side, which is expected to face spin bowling with a lot of confidence and panache, Bayliss said his team's spinners would trouble the Indian batting line-up that has waxed and waned during the tournament.

"If you see the last two or three knockout games there was extra pressure on all players. We are confident that our spinners can do the job. We are very happy that we have picked up a very balanced and fit team.

"Our spinners as well as pacers have had success against India in the past. Our bowlers have bowled very well in this tournament and I can't see any reason why we can't continue," he added.

The Australian also gave a big thumbs up to the 50-over format that was under siege from the hugely popular Twenty20 games.

"It has been a good World Cup. My point of view, watching from TV, is that it has created a lot of interest. To play World Cup in the sub-continent (was a good idea) as people are very passionate.

"They have been fantastic, not only in India but also in Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. We have also seen some very good matches and some very good performances," he added.

Sri Lanka coach upbeat about team's chances in Cup final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

i think its gonna be a close game. i wd go with 50-50 for both sides.

for sri lanks key players will be dilshan, sanga, mahela and murali.

for india- zaheer, sehwag, sachin and bhajji.

may the best team win.


----------



## mehboobkz

Jana said:


> the camera men see all.
> 
> so do you think she is going to bare all? she says three days to go nude. what will be the reaction in India?


 
India is no Brazil.
She would be booked by law enforcement authorties for lewd behaviour.


----------



## Sonic_boom

farhan_9909 said:


> congrats to Lankan president in advance


 
Of what?


----------



## Spring Onion

mehboobkz said:


> India is no Brazil.
> She would be booked by law enforcement authorties for lewd behaviour.


 
 so she was just fooling the media for attention ??


----------



## Paan Singh

secretservice said:


> i want Sri Lanka to lift World Cup .



y not us??
we are more close to u


----------



## Spring Onion

Prism said:


> y not us??
> we are more close to u


 
But your hearts closed to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Lanka people are so nice and welcoming - would be nice for them after the end of the civil war to end up as world champs. 






This dhol is for the Lankan team - come on boy's.


----------



## Paan Singh

Rafi said:


> Lanka people are so nice and welcoming - would be nice for them after the end of the civil war to end up as world champs.
> 
> This dhol is for the Lankan team - come on boy's.


 
this is wat u were saying abt pakistan also


----------



## Rafi

Yes, but Lankan batting is much better than ours, I will be hoping for a Lankan win - and a fitting send off for a champion bowler like Murali.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Pakistanis supporting Sri Lankans..haha...hope their bad luck goes to Sri Lanka.

I feel sad for you guys as again you all will be disappointed.


----------



## Rafi

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Pakistanis supporting Sri Lankans..haha...hope their bad luck goes to Sri Lanka.
> 
> I feel sad for you guys as again you all will be disappointed.


 
Sri Lanka is a good ally of Pakistan and the people their like us, so it's a no-brainer that the vast majority of Pakistan people will support their Lankan brothers and sisters.


----------



## Spring Onion

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Pakistanis supporting Sri Lankans..haha...*hope their bad luck goes to Sri Lanka.*
> 
> I feel sad for you guys as again you all will be disappointed.


 
 indeed it was our bad luck not your good performance.

as far as supporting Sri Lanka its our right to do support any one who is more friendly to us than hostile India, you dont need a rocket science to understand that.

Pakistanis have all reasons to support SL 

1. Sri lankans are more friendly towards us.

2. Sri Lankan Crowd have guts to appreciate good shots, bowling of opposite teams unlike Indian crowd 

3. for me personally the Sri Lankan support for Pakistan in 71 holds alot of value , when India committed state terrorism against Pakistan.


cheers who ever wins its a game


----------



## SpArK

Good to see the love for Lanka is overflowing. 


You guys know actually there is a place called Kandy in Lanka. .

They probably should send some candies from there to the new found lovers of Lankans here in 


mvuahhh mvuahhhh muvaaahhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Rafi said:


> Sri Lanka is a good ally of Pakistan and the people their like us, so it's a no-brainer that the vast majority of Pakistan people will support their Lankan brothers and sisters.


 
Sri Lanka is our good ally too but i was supporting Pakistan againt Sri Lanka in the group stage match.

But lateron as i came to see you guys behaving in Indian match thread..wanting India to loose every match i stopped supporting your team and i am glad you guys are out of the world cup as you are continuing with your hate campaing against India....and buddy like it or not India is gonna win this cup.


----------



## KS

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Sri Lanka is our good ally too but i was supporting Pakistan againt Sri Lanka in the group stage match.
> 
> But lateron as i came to see you guys behaving in Indian match thread..wanting India to loose every match i stopped supporting your team and i am glad you guys are out of the world cup as you are continuing with your hate campaing against India....*and buddy like it or not India is gonna win this cup.*


 
You are just making me think if the WC is fixed ?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Jana said:


> indeed it was our bad luck not your good performance.
> 
> as far as supporting Sri Lanka its our right to do support any one who is more friendly to us than hostile India, you dont need a rocket science to understand that.
> 
> Pakistanis have all reasons to support SL
> 
> 1. Sri lankans are more friendly towards us.
> 
> 2. Sri Lankan Crowd have guts to appreciate good shots, bowling of opposite teams unlike Indian crowd
> 
> 3. for me personally the Sri Lankan support for Pakistan in 71 holds alot of value , when India committed state terrorism against Pakistan.
> 
> 
> cheers who ever wins its a game


 
Your team is lucky that Indian team didnt play to its full potential otherwise you would have got a thrashing.

Anyways i need to reming you something---*Its 5-0 baby!!!*


----------



## garibnawaz

FACT: All cricket teams that had captains whose initials were &#8216;S&#8217; are out of the World Cup &#8211; Strauss, Sammy, Smith and Shahid. So guess who&#8217;s next?????

Sangakkara!


----------



## Spring Onion

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Sri Lanka is our good ally too but i was supporting Pakistan againt Sri Lanka in the group stage match.
> 
> But lateron as i came to see you guys behaving in Indian match thread..wanting India to loose every match i stopped supporting your team and i am glad you guys are out of the world cup as you are continuing with your hate campaing against India....and buddy like it or not India is gonna win this cup.


 
 come on dont be so sentimental you are no saints and YOU NEVER supported Pakistan unless a victory for Pakistan is essential for keeping Indian team in the next round.

and Oh BTW we have seen the hate mongering and centuries-old hate of bharati commentators against Pakistan before the Semi final whereas our ex players were still neutral and civilized in their comments. even Gawaskar whom we Pakistanis respect alot has shown his true colours

so cheers. 

@ Sparky: Its not new found love for Sri lankans rather we still remember their support for Pakistan in 71 against Indian terrorism.


----------



## Spring Onion

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Your team is lucky that Indian team didnt play to its full potential otherwise you would have got a thrashing.
> 
> Anyways i need to reming you something---*Its 5-0 baby!!!*


  and they did not play to their full potential because our players have performed well. that too when you had full advantage of home crowed and home ground and pitch indeed 

is there any rocket science involved to understand that ?


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Jana said:


> Pakistanis have all reasons to support SL
> 
> 1. Sri lankans are more friendly towards us.
> 
> 2. Sri Lankan Crowd have guts to appreciate good shots, bowling of opposite teams unlike Indian crowd
> 
> 3. for me personally the Sri Lankan support for Pakistan in 71 holds alot of value , when India committed state terrorism against Pakistan.


 
4. There is some remorse amongst Pakistanis for what happened the last time Sri Lankan team visited?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Karthic Sri said:


> You are just making me think if the WC is fixed ?


 
This cup is ours man...and our players have the character and integrity that they will never let our nation down and will never cheat.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Jana said:


> and they did not play to their full potential because our players have performed well. that too when *you had full advantage of home crowed and home ground and pitch indeed *
> 
> is there any rocket science involved to understand that ?


 
There have been 9 world cups before this one. Guess how many teams won with home crowd, home ground and pitch??


----------



## SpArK

Jana said:


> @ Sparky: Its not new found love for Sri lankans rather we still remember *their support for Pakistan in 71* against Indian terrorism.


 
Classic... you have cheered a rather dull day of mine.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> @ Sparky: Its not new found love for Sri lankans rather we still remember their support for Pakistan in 71 against Indian terrorism.


 
Why do people still hold on to and drag the past along with them all the time? 

Its been 40 years, and the world have changed a lot since then.


----------



## Spring Onion

twoplustwoisfour said:


> 4. There is some remorse amongst Pakistanis for what happened the last time Sri Lankan team visited?


 
What does it has to do with this final ??


as compared to India, we still find Sri Lankans more friendly towards Paklistanis.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Jana said:


> What does it has to do with this final ??
> 
> 
> as compared to India, we still find Sri Lankans more friendly towards Paklistanis.


 
We are discussing reasons for Pakistan to support Sri Lanka. I find this to be a very pertinent reason.


----------



## Spring Onion

Skull and Bones said:


> Why do people still hold on to and drag the past along with them all the time?
> 
> Its been 40 years, and the world have changed a lot since then.


 
lolzz skully simply stating reasons for supporting Sri Lanka has nothing to do dragging past and vise versa .

anyway good luck to both teams.

Lets dont impose your liking or disliking on us as spectators


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Jana said:


> and they did not play to their full potential because our players have performed well. that too when you had full advantage of home crowed and home ground and pitch indeed
> 
> is there any rocket science involved to understand that ?


 
Full potential??...none of your batsman has scored a single centuary in the world cup..is this the potential you are talking about?


----------



## Spring Onion

twoplustwoisfour said:


> We are discussing reasons for Pakistan to support Sri Lanka. I find this to be a very pertinent reason.


 
why you are even discussing it in the first place  why dont you ask your own conscience and your lack of support for Pakistan always . its clear who is going to support who. we both should not be offended when we do not support each others simple. the weight is tilted in your side more than ours. We still have alot of sportsmanship .

*
anyway cheers for the final and lets the best performers win *


----------



## SpArK

Skull and Bones said:


> Why do people still hold on to and drag the past along with them all the time?
> 
> Its been 40 years, and the world have changed a lot since then.


 

They would have even cheered for Kenya, if they were on final.

If it wasnt for India, i would have cheered and hoped for a Pakistani win as i have some friends from there whom i still interact with after my studies and i love they way they treated me.

This new found love for lanka is a classic .... i m just loving the reasons.....


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> indeed it was our bad luck not your good performance.
> 
> as far as supporting Sri Lanka its our right to do support any one who is more friendly to us than hostile India, you dont need a rocket science to understand that.
> 
> Pakistanis have all reasons to support SL
> 
> 1. Sri lankans are more friendly towards us.
> 
> 2. Sri Lankan Crowd have guts to appreciate good shots, bowling of opposite teams unlike Indian crowd
> 
> 3. for me personally the Sri Lankan support for Pakistan in 71 holds alot of value , when India committed state terrorism against Pakistan.
> 
> 
> cheers who ever wins its a game


 
y dont u say...
that u will go to every nation against india.
i have watched u since 1 year


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> lolzz skully simply stating reasons for supporting Sri Lanka has nothing to do dragging past and vise versa .
> 
> anyway good luck to both teams.
> 
> Lets dont impose your liking or disliking on us as spectators



We are no one to impose our likings and dis likings on anyone, but bringing the issue of 71 etc is irrelevant .


----------



## Spring Onion

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Full potential??...none of your batsman has scored a single centuary in the world cup..is this the potential you are talking about?


 
lolzz spare me man . just read who is talking about who's potential . 

and BTW out of such a long batting line up just one or two from your side score big  

anyway that is not subject of discussion here.


----------



## RayBan

111111111111111111


----------



## Spring Onion

SpArK said:


> They would have even cheered for Kenya, if they were on final.
> 
> If it wasnt for India, i would have cheered and hoped for a Pakistani win as i have some friends from there whom i still interact with after my studies and i love they way they treated me.
> 
> This new found love for lanka is a classic .... i m just loving the reasons.....


 
Sparky be honest YOU GUYS never cheered for Pakistan.

and NO atleast we wont have cheered for kenya just for sake of opposition lolzz but if Kenya is going to play great then well yeh we will


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> lolzz spare me man . just read who is talking about who's potential .
> 
> *and BTW out of such a long batting line up just one or two from your side score big  *
> anyway that is not subject of discussion here.


 
which one or two??
tendulkar,sehwag,uvraj,raina,kohli.......


----------



## RayBan

garibnawaz said:


> FACT: All cricket teams that had captains whose initials were &#8216;S&#8217; are out of the World Cup &#8211; Strauss, Sammy, Smith and Shahid. So guess who&#8217;s next?????
> 
> Sangakkara!


 
guess what ?



"M " is lucky for India
M for MS dhoni
M for Mirpur ..... India beat Bangladesh
M for M Chinnaswamy Stadium .... India beat Ireland
M for M A chidambaram Stadium .. India beat West Indies
M for Motera ... India beat Australia
M for Mohali ... India beat Pakistan

M for MUMBAI .....


----------



## KS

*My personal opinion is that both the Indian and the SL team must give a guard of honour before the start of the match to Sachin and Murali. Arguably the greatest Batsman an the Greatest Spinner the world will see.*


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

Jana said:


> why you are even discussing it in the first place  why dont you ask your own conscience and your lack of support for Pakistan always . its clear who is going to support who. we both should not be offended when we do not support each others simple. the weight is tilted in your side more than ours. We still have alot of sportsmanship .
> 
> *
> anyway cheers for the final and lets the best performers win *


 
Wait, so are you denying any remorse towards what happened??? 

Are you saying THAT event had absolutely no affect on Pakistani feelings towards Lankan cricketers?


----------



## Spring Onion

Skull and Bones said:


> We are no one to impose our likings and dis likings on anyone, but bringing the issue of 71 etc is irrelevant .


 
 whats so irrelevant ? for me Sri Lankan support during that terrorism against Pakistan holds alot of value that too when SL was having great pressure from India


----------



## Elmo

All of you off this thread now!

I am sick and tired of moderating stupid posts in stupid cricket threads.

I am going to give out mass infractions if anyone insists on opening and replying in a new thread.

Now go debate elsewhere: there are new posts in Indian Defence, Pakistan's War, National and Strategic Affairs.


----------



## Elmo

The CWC final will be opened 48 hours before the final. Till then... bye.


----------



## HellzHere

Angelo Mathews is injured!!Good news for India..


----------



## monitor

Best wishes to two best team . my support is for sri lanka as apkistan is not there


----------



## Paan Singh

cup te sadda hi hai


----------



## Roybot

No surprises there and couldn't careless


----------



## Sonic_boom

Shane warne tweet:
My prediction - very close contest and whoever bats first has a big advantage.* India by 17 runs or 5 wkts* !!!


----------



## Paan Singh

Sonic_boom said:


> Shane warne tweet:
> My prediction - very close contest and whoever bats first has a big advantage.* India by 17 runs or 5 wkts* !!!


 
now wat will happen...
fatwas against warne
match is fixed,how warne knew this??bla bla...
get ready for this.


----------



## sammi

All the best to both India and Sri Lanka. Personally I'm rooting for India, but whoever wins is fine with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Shane Warne (warne888) on Twitter


----------



## aleemapple

wait and see


----------



## Roybot

I have put 100 bucks on Sachins 100th century


----------



## rockstarIN

It is confirmed Sreesanth playing in the place of Nehra???


----------



## Paan Singh

i think ashwin may play,its spinning track


----------



## mehboobkz

rockstar said:


> It is confirmed Sreesanth playing in the place of Nehra???


 
Most probably it would be stupid sreesanth, one who would gift the cup to Sri Lanka.

Ashwin could have been better choice.


----------



## Vinod2070

All the best team India. Go for it.


----------



## Trichy

World Cup Final 2011: Dhoni again loss the toss and miss the trick by left Ashwin. Shree the worst at today. Sachin miss the world cup from her medals tally?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*All the best to team India....I hope we will bring the cup back today..!!*


----------



## gowthamraj

Come on zaki


----------



## gowthamraj

Sreesanth


----------



## fawwaxs

*All the best team Sri Lanka. *


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*^^^ We Need to Repeat the History again....

Saturday 2nd April 1983 India won world cup. That Day is coming again. Saturday 2nd April 2011.(Today)
*

*WORLD CUP HUMARA HAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

is this really the Indian off side fielding cordon? Awesome.

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------

Sreesanth is doing pretty well with the new ball. Also the new baal.


----------



## fawwaxs

SL:13/0 for 5.2over Thara:2 Dilshan:8


----------



## fawwaxs

For every maiden over bowled by Zaheer there is a Sreesanth's outrageous over lurking about..


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Outtttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## fawwaxs

Sri Lanka is 17-0 after six overs.


----------



## Vinod2070

Zaheer Khan (lfm) 3.0 3 0 0 0.00 18 0 0

3 maidens out of three overs!

And now the wicket of Tharanga! Go India go.....


----------



## Paan Singh

outttttttttttttt


----------



## gowthamraj

Zakirocks


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

So far so good.

Sri Lanka 24/1 (8.0 ov)

Need a wicket now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sahab

Best of luck Sri Lanka


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Awesome fielding..........:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Seems like Srilankans are a bit overcautious!

Awesome bowling and fielding by India.


----------



## Sonic_boom

baaap fieldinggggg


----------



## Vinod2070

Sri Lanka 31/1 (10.0 ov)

Good mandatory powerplay!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*31 Runs in 10 Overs....*


----------



## Kinetic

Indian fielders flying instead of the ball... specially Yuvi and Raina..... 


OUTSTANDING FIELDING...



*Indian and SL presidents watching the match. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*Sri Lanka 34/1 after 11 overs. *

Lets see...


----------



## mehboobkz

Zaheer Khan is just a wicket away to spoil Afridi's party.


----------



## pakdefender

indians cheated from the start , Sri Lanka had won the toss and the toss was done again!

I wish Sri Lanka all the best and I hope they win


----------



## hembo

*When I think they can not do any better..

The Indian fielding and disciplined bowling has stunned me.. Awesome fielding..... Even Zaheer and Srishant is flying around with the awesome pair of Yuvi n Raina.. still to see the awesome Kohli in action..

I am impressed.. very impressed.. They have rose to the occasion..*


----------



## Kinetic

pakdefender said:


> indians cheated from the start , Sri Lanka had won the toss and the toss was done again!


Its opposite. 



> I wish Sri Lanka all the best and I hope they win


 
Better say any team against India wins!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

indian balling is highly un imressive , some ballers are fat like Zaheer Khan some are really scrawny like Patel and Nehra , I mean they just dont seem like a fit balling side


----------



## Paan Singh

pakdefender said:


> *indians cheated from the start , Sri Lanka had won the toss *and the toss was done again!
> 
> I wish Sri Lanka all the best and I hope they win


 
dhoni won toss first,sad to hear u


----------



## Sonic_boom

pakdefender dont troll i know you are frustrated that india kicked you out of wc


----------



## mehboobkz

Stupid Sreesanth gives 14 in this - he will make India loose...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

pakdefender said:


> indians cheated from the start , Sri Lanka had won the toss and the toss was done again!



Duh!! Watch the video again kid! It was sangakara who cheated..watch the video from 0:30 to 0:55 and watch closely sangakara even pointed his hand towards dhoni that he won but when he saw confused reaction of dhoni he just turned away that he did'nt know...



pakdefender said:


> I wish Sri Lanka all the best and I hope they win



Expected..!


----------



## Sonic_boom

shreesant


----------



## pakdefender

Come on Sri Lanka!!!


----------



## Kinetic

pakdefender said:


> indian balling is highly un imressive , some ballers are fat like Zaheer Khan some are really scrawny like Patel and Nehra , I mean they just dont seem like a fit balling side


 
That 'fat' bowler's spell is 5 Overs - 6 runs - 1 wicket.

So don't make yourself a laughing stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Interesting fact.

Born to a family of a Malay father and a Buddhist mother, *Dilshan converted from Islam to Buddhism at an early age of 16 years.[*2] Dilshan had his education at Kalutara Vidyalaya, Kalutara. He is now married to Sri Lankan teledrama actress Manjula Thilini. *The marriage was celebrated in India during IPL 2008 series, following Hindu rituals.*[3] Dilshan has a daughter from his second marriage and a son from his first marriage. Dilshan's brother, Tillakaratne Sampath is a First-class cricketer in Sri Lanka.[4]

Seems like the conversion worked for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

pakdefender said:


> indian balling is highly un imressive , some ballers are fat like Zaheer Khan some are really scrawny like Patel and Nehra , I mean they just dont seem like a fit balling side


 
*To aaj aapka duty hain.*. 

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

Dilshan goneeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

shan out ho gya


----------



## Sonic_boom

out,, aaaaaaaa


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

out..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Vinod2070

Great. Now one more wicket and the floodgates are open!

Go Indian go!!!!!!


----------



## Vinod2070

What the hell is this *balling*!

Did he mean bowling and didn't know how to spell it?


----------



## farhan_9909

Congrats to india 

they have now 80% of winning this cup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wonderer

pakdefender said:


> indian balling is highly un imressive , some ballers are fat like Zaheer Khan some are really scrawny like Patel and Nehra , I mean they just dont seem like a fit balling side


 
Jake pahle pak team to defend karo. Dont gv ur nonsense analyss here.


----------



## Kinetic

hembo said:


> *To aaj aapka duty hain.*.


 



SL 63/2 after 17 overs.



Taking sreesanth instead of Ashwin is a big big mistake.


----------



## hembo

Aaj Sri Lanka ka choke karne ka din hain.. Go India go..


----------



## Kinetic

farhan_9909 said:


> Congrats to india
> 
> they have now 80% of winning this cup


 
The match just started. Batting will be difficult in second innings. Lets see.



GOING TO WATCH THE MATCH.


----------



## pakdefender

indian team is over rated , they are not going to win


----------



## Vinod2070

Now, we need Sangakkara!

Go get him......


----------



## Wonderer

pakdefender said:


> indian team is over rated , they are not going to win


 
What abt Pak then over over over rated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

FOUR! Aalo ki Bhaji got hit for a four

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

Another FOUR!


----------



## humanfirst

Dilshan gone...


----------



## hembo

Ye Sanga and Mahela pair looking dangerous.. Le lo in dono ko koyee reeeee......


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

pakdefender said:


> indian team is over rated , they are not going to win


 
Just tell me One thing, How is it feeling to Watch World cup final match between India Vs Srilanka on TV.....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

hembo said:


> *To aaj aapka duty hain.*.







Nailed it..!


----------



## Awesome

Aaj India ka din hai... I think baazi maar jayega! Although both teams are equally deserving.

They won and tied similar number of matches in the group matches and from there on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paan Singh

Asim Aquil said:


> Aaj India ka din hai... I think baazi maar jayega! Although both teams are equally deserving.
> 
> They won and tied similar number of matches in the group matches and from there on.


 
purey paisey diye hai sir ji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Ek dhakka aur do!

Need to get one more now. Right now!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

India will win this match .. SL will not pass 250 runs ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hembo

Sanga gone......


----------



## Paan Singh

Aamir Zia said:


> India will win this match .. SL will not pass 250 runs ..


 
where is chummy??


----------



## hembo

*They were looking dangerous.. But Yuvi the boy with golden arm did it again..... Mwahhhhh!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Vinod2070 said:


> Ek dhakka aur do!
> 
> Need to get one more now. Right now!!!!!!


 
Mere mooh main ghee shakkar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

match is fixed!!!
i dont know y i have an habit to think like this...............


----------



## Awesome

Prism said:


> match is fixed!!!
> i dont know y i have an habit to think like this...............


 
Desi ho na, aadat se majboor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Asim Aquil said:


> Desi ho na, aadat se majboor


 
nahi janaab,
har roj fixing waley thread open ho jatey hai
wat can i do??


----------



## Vinod2070

Now, Jayawardene's turn. Get him guys.

And the floodgates will open up.......


----------



## Paan Singh

sreesanth ko hatao yaar........


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Aamir Zia said:


> India will win this match .. SL will not pass 250 runs ..


 
Aapke muh main ghee shakkar.....

i hope this will get true....Fir to aaj raat party hi party..


----------



## Trichy

One more wicket put pressure back on lankans


----------



## killeragent

Srishanth Bandhar hai..Only Aggression..No brain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Beta Aleem Dar ke decision per review dena biqaar hai .. koi Faida nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

The great man to bowl!

looks like we may get a wicket.


----------



## Vinod2070

Ek dhakka aur do!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Break this partnership or else we need to suffer the consequence..

Idk, why but it looks like srilanka is heading towards 300 score....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wonderer

Gaya but need to get Jaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Simon taufel da faisla ghalat ... 


I am cheering for Aleem Dar .. hahahahahahha  .. Best Umpire of the year


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Outttttttttttttttttttttttttt..............................Good desicion by taking review...*


----------



## Wonderer

goneeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vinod2070

Two quick wickets. 

India is back in the game!!!!!


----------



## Vinod2070

Guys get Jayawardene! He has done enough damage already.


----------



## Vinod2070

Ek dhakka aur do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> *Break this partnership or else we need to suffer the consequence..
> 
> Idk, why but it looks like srilanka is heading towards 300 score....*


 
*
My prediction is 260-70 *


----------



## Paan Singh

india can chase 250-275 but not 300


----------



## U-571

was there aleem dar when the referal was taken????


----------



## Evil Flare

Beta Aleem Dar se Panga nahi lene ka ....

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




U-571 said:


> was there aleem dar when the referal was taken????


 
Yes .. Both Review Wasted by India on decisions by Aleem Dar


----------



## Evil Flare

This is Fcuking WC Final ... & look at this thread .... so Cold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

only 20 users browsing . come on guys its a final .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Aamir Zia said:


> This is Fcuking WC Final ... & look at this thread .... so Cold


 
hahahah you beat me when i was writing the same thing you posted already a few second ahead.


i guess when India is winning you will see the thread becoming so hot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> *
> My prediction is 260-70 *


 
Yes now you can say that....But us time pe 3 wicket hi geri thee so thats y i said about 300..


----------



## Paan Singh

Jana said:


> hahahah you beat me when i was writing the same thing you posted already a few second ahead.
> 
> 
> i guess when India is winning you will see the thread becoming so hot


 
india ne te jitna hi hai,bas batting de wait kardey paye ne


----------



## genmirajborgza786

here are currently 18 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 10 guests)

genmirajborgza786,Wonderer,gowthamraj,Jana+,Aamir Zia,riCoh,


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> Yes now you can say that....But us time pe 3 wicket hi geri thee so thats y i said about 300..


 
Ok 220 is now the score . 4 overs left and its power play so whats your guess now?


----------



## Wonderer

Sab prathna karne gaye hai. Phir beer ki botlen bhi len hai


----------



## Spring Onion

genmirajborgza786 said:


> genmirajborgza786,Wonderer,Aamir Zia,riCoh, only 4 user now


 
 walay log baad main ain gay na


----------



## aristocrat

with 5 wickets remaining nything around 255-265


----------



## Spring Onion

444 ho gaya


----------



## gowthamraj

Very bore thread. Where are those users that they on India Pakistan match.


----------



## Spring Onion

Wonderer said:


> Sab prathna karne gaye hai.* Phir beer ki botlen bhi len hai*


 
  desi ones


----------



## T-Faz

Game on if Lanka get more than 260.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> Ok 220 is now the score . 4 overs left and its power play so whats your guess now?


 

Around....260....


----------



## T-Faz

What a beautiful six.


----------



## gubbi

What a six!!


----------



## Spring Onion

gowthamraj said:


> Very bore thread. Where are those users that they on India Pakistan match.


 
 Indians will come back for posting some entertaining comments when India is on winning point as long as they see SL has an upper hand they wont be that much enthusiastic.

i guess in next inning things will go on getting hyper


----------



## gubbi

Another 4!!!


----------



## T-Faz

Great batting by the Lankans.


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> Game on if Lanka get more than 260.


 

*Ok here is a wild guess now dont get on my throat 

Sri Lanka will score 260-70 or so 
Sehwag will get out in first over
and Tendulkur will make 90 + but not century. now lets wait and see what happens *


----------



## gubbi

Damn the Sri Lankans. Just when you thought it seems to be collapsing, they bounce back!

---------- Post added at 04:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 AM ----------

Another 4, damnit!


----------



## T-Faz

Classic innings by a great player.


----------



## Spring Onion

run OUTttttttttttttttt


----------



## Vinod2070

Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gubbi

Run OUT!!! Excellent reflex by Dhoni.


----------



## Durrak

Jana said:


> *Ok here is a wild guess now dont get on my throat
> 
> Sri Lanka will score 260-70 or so
> Sehwag will get out in first over
> and Tendulkur will make 90 + but not century. now lets wait and see what happens *


 
Predictions.......................but how???


----------



## Vinod2070

Great innings by Jayawardene!

We needed him early. Has he done enough?


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> *Ok here is a wild guess now dont get on my throat
> 
> Sri Lanka will score 260-70 or so
> Sehwag will get out in first over
> and Tendulkur will make 90 + but not century. now lets wait and see what happens *


 

Jana seems to have inside info. ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

phourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Vinod2070

~260. Should be a good final.

Sehwag needs to fire for 40 mins and we should be home.


----------



## T-Faz

Jeeta ga bhai Jeeta ga, Pakistan match Jeeta ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> Jana seems to have inside info. ;-)


 
The dead parrot wants to hit the headlines again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Jayawardene going to be out in next 2 balls.


----------



## gubbi

T-Faz said:


> Jana seems to have inside info. ;-)


 
Yeah. Something fishy how her predictions come true. 

@Jana: how much moolah do you have riding on SL team?


----------



## Durrak

Vinod2070 said:


> Jayawardene going to be out in next 2 balls.


----------



## Spring Onion

44444444444444444


----------



## Spring Onion

gubbi said:


> Yeah. Something fishy how her predictions come true.
> 
> @Jana: how much moolah do you have riding on SL team?


 
Astaghrirullah astaghfirullah NO Sataa 


44444444444444444444

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

270 , 270 , 270


----------



## Vinod2070

Vinod2070 said:


> Jayawardene going to be out in next 2 balls.


 
He cheated! Ran away from facing the balls!


----------



## T-Faz

Six, amazing batting.


----------



## Spring Onion

274------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Sri Lanka 274/6 (50 ov)


----------



## Vinod2070

Good finishing by Lanka.

We need Sehwag and Sachin to fire now.


----------



## U-571

six!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U-571

Prism said:


> india can chase 250-275 but not 300


 
against poor bowling but not against good bowling


----------



## SAUD-404

GAME ON Team India ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, WOW What a great Final's first inning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

U-571 said:


> six!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
La la wake up first innings has finished


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Going to be Tough to chase 274 by keeping in mind srilankan bowling attack, It is going to be a test for our so called strong Batting line-up. Lets see what happen....If we can chase it, we deserve the world-cup..!.*


----------



## T-Faz

This was unexpected, just like the Raymond Davis case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

T-Faz said:


> This was unexpected, just like the Raymond Davis case.


 
True..I was hoping btw 250-60....


----------



## U-571

conrats to jayawardene, his ton will be remembered fr a long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kinetic

SL 274/6 after 50 overs. Thats an extremely good score. 


Last 5 overs made the difference.


----------



## ameer219

Cricket is so unpredictable at times, at one point, many would have thought they would be restricted below 250. Go Sri Lanka!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

T-Faz said:


> This was unexpected, just like the Raymond Davis case.


 
Zaheer Khan is sold out.


----------



## Evil Flare

what the hell is just happen ?


----------



## T-Faz

Jana said:


> Zaheer Khan is sold out.


 
He tried but the odds were against him.


----------



## hembo

Jana said:


> *
> My prediction is 260-70 *


 
Kya khake prediction kiya tha aapne.. wah bhai wah,, kahi bookie-wookie side business to nehi hain aapke?


----------



## Trichy

SL 274-6. Can India have a chance to win. Oops?


----------



## Evil Flare

Trichy said:


> SL 274-6. Can India have a chance to win. Oops?


 


Yes .. Sehwag ...


----------



## hembo

Jana said:


> *Ok here is a wild guess now dont get on my throat
> 
> Sri Lanka will score 260-70 or so
> Sehwag will get out in first over
> and Tendulkur will make 90 + but not century. now lets wait and see what happens *


 
wallah.. aap to prediction pe prediction maarte ja rahe hain.


----------



## Veeru

Its all the fault of Dhoni.

1. He have not included ashwin, instead a child that too very kiddish and temperamental like sreesanth.

2. To save harbhajan his business partner (Yes they have invested 30 crore in a venture) dhoni have not included ashwin.

3. Wrong fielding placements.

4. Dhoni have not given over to Raina.

5. And in the end he is fat a$$ he will not make run. Dhoni will not play a captain's inning.

He was made caption because of his popularity because of long hairs and now 100 crore of corporates are riding on him. He will ruin this very good chance of winning world cup.


----------



## hembo

*Dooba diya re dooba diya.. Ye Mahela ne dooba diya....

Nonetheless a great innings of one day cricket he played.. He showed the world that one does not need to slog to play a great one day innning. Flawless and marvelous to watch..

Chase is going to be interesting.. mera pulse already 140 ho gaya hain.. Very difficult chase..*


----------



## pakdefender

Its ON! The game is on , what an innings by Jayawardene , lets see how india responds


----------



## mehboobkz

If Pakistan can score 277 against SriLanka in this WC, why can not India?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The big stadium will look great empty, chuk de Srilanka


----------



## Gold1010

not bad by sri lanka.


----------



## mehboobkz

Okey here comes the S and S opening pair.


----------



## Kinetic

hembo said:


> *Dooba diya re dooba diya.. Ye Mahela ne dooba diya....
> 
> Nonetheless a great innings of one day cricket he played.. He showed the world that one does not need to slog to play a great one day innning. Flawless and marvelous to watch..
> 
> Chase is going to be interesting.. mera pulse already 140 ho gaya hain.. Very difficult chase..*


 
Yeah, SL played a wonderful innings. Their batting line up is strong. They deserve the title if India can't score 275. The slow start and fast few wickets down couldn't lower their score.


going to watch the match.


----------



## Spring Onion

Veeru said:


> Its all the fault of Dhoni.
> 
> 1. He have not included ashwin, instead a child that too very kiddish and temperamental like sreesanth.
> 
> 2. To save harbhajan his business partner (Yes they have invested 30 crore in a venture) dhoni have not included ashwin.
> 
> 3. Wrong fielding placements.
> 
> 4. Dhoni have not given over to Raina.
> 
> 5. And in the end he is fat a$$ he will not make run. Dhoni will not play a captain's inning.
> 
> He was made caption because of his popularity because of long hairs and now 100 crore of corporates are riding on him. He will ruin this very good chance of winning world cup.


 
ahhh Subcontinentians . no wonder we love criticising . what if India wins i am sure dhoni will be made idol for worshiping


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sehwag gets going , going back to team room lol


----------



## Evil Flare

Outtttttttttttttt


----------



## Spring Onion

hembo said:


> wallah.. aap to prediction pe prediction maarte ja rahe hain.


 


OUTttttttttttttttttttt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT

Chuck de chuck de Srilanka , chuk de o chuck de Malinga


----------



## Evil Flare

Jana ... tumhaare paas Bookie bethe hain ?


----------



## gubbi

Sehwag OUT!


----------



## pakdefender

Its OUT!!!


----------



## Gold1010

ITS A RICKY PONTING STREAKER ON THE OVAL !






lol jking

OUT !


----------



## Spring Onion

Aamir Zia said:


> Jana ... tumhaare paas Bookie bethe hain ?


 
    chumi baba ki rooh ka aisal o sawab kay liay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

my prediction: 
India will lose 3 wickets within 15 overs scoring nearly 75 runs then lose 2 quick wickets in 28th-29th over scoring 180 - India will lose with margin a 35 runs


----------



## JonAsad

I am here to wish good luck to both good teams -

Although my mind is with Sri Lanka but heart is with India-
I hope it rains- I hope the match is tied- I Hope they both win this world cup -


----------



## mehboobkz

SL is favorite now, Indian batting in doldrum.


----------



## Gold1010

hey guys what happens if a tie in a final?


----------



## Roybot

FARRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## U-571

out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JonAsad

Jana Ji- yh prediction kahan say mari thi


----------



## U-571

Jana said:


> OUTttttttttttttttttttt


 
jana knows match fixers,


----------



## Gold1010

roy_gourav said:


> FARRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK



thats the aussie way to say it haha

ill go for india for you haha
this song will make you feel better tis good song

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Time for Gumbhir to go I don't like him already


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

LoL, whats going on....

Sehwag is OUT!!! As expected....I will watch this match until 5 wickets fall....


----------



## gowthamraj

We going to loose


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

gowthamraj said:


> We going to loose



I have hope's until 5 Down..!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Glorious Resolve said:


> Jana Ji- yh prediction kahan say mari thi


 
  right from the den. now wait for tandulkar to score 90+ or prove me wrong hehehehehehe


----------



## JonAsad

B_R_I_C said:


> LoL, whats going on....
> 
> Sehwag is OUT!!! As expected....I will watch this match until 5 wickets fall....


 


gowthamraj said:


> We going to loose


 
You both did the same thing against Pakistan- awww we going to loose bla blaa- then what happened  Nice tactic btw


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

One more wicket and I will order some pizza aek do edge is must


----------



## Roybot

Aussie4ever said:


> thats the aussie way to say it haha
> 
> ill go for india for you haha
> this song will make you feel better tis good song


 
 Thanks bro! Looking grim at the moment though.


----------



## Shinigami

we lost.

congrats sri lanka. WC champions


----------



## U-571

jana ji what about tendulker 

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




Shinigami said:


> we lost.
> 
> congrats sri lanka. WC champions


 
innins ke shuru hote he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Shinigami said:


> we lost.
> 
> congrats sri lanka. WC champions


 
 i dint predict that . so be calm . no claims yet


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Glorious Resolve said:


> You both did the same thing against Pakistan- awww we going to loose bla blaa- then what happened  Nice tactic btw


 
LOL, i am serious this time..

Just waiting for 5 wickets to fall...! And i will switch my TV off..!


----------



## Cityboy

Its 325 run pitch..loo ks flat and with bounce that helps in
coming bowl nicely,not much spin.
..boundry also short. .SL scored 50 runs less. .if india can play malinga
out in first 10 over than we should win.


----------



## JonAsad

Jana said:


> right from the den. now wait for tandulkar to score 90+ or prove me wrong hehehehehehe


 
Its amazing- you are proving to be like that bookie guy- who correctly predicted scores in Pakistan vs India match 

I am going to post the screen shots on Facebook and Jana Ji you are going to become popular on Facebook too soon


----------



## gowthamraj

Glorious Resolve said:


> You both did the same thing against Pakistan- awww we going to loose bla blaa- then what happened  Nice tactic btw


 
Dont leake our company secrets


----------



## Spring Onion

U-571 said:


> jana ji what about tendulker




He will score about 90 but not century . agay uss ki marzai saday naal ikhtilaf bhee kar sakda aa


----------



## JonAsad

B_R_I_C said:


> LOL, i am serious this time..
> 
> Just waiting for 5 wickets to fall...! And i will switch my TV off..!


 
I am damn sure you were serious during that match aswell -


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> He will score about 90 but not century . agay uss ki marzai saday naal ikhtilaf bhee kar sakda aa


 
Waise ek Tukka to sahi ho gya...... (sehwag wala!)


----------



## Gold1010

roy_gourav said:


> Thanks bro! Looking grim at the moment though.


 
early days same happened in the PAk-IND game (just read B_R_I_C posts and you'll see haha) and its already starting below your post lol


----------



## Shinigami

Jana said:


> i dint predict that . so be calm . no claims yet


 
ok then 

by the way, what about the SENSEX, ? will the stocks rise at all today?


----------



## U-571

Glorious Resolve said:


> Its amazing- you are proving to be like that bookie guy- who correctly predicted scores in Pakistan vs India match
> 
> I am going to post the screen shots on Facebook and Jana Ji you are going to become popular on Facebook too soon


 
really????? :Rofl: wtf???? jana is in touch with bookies


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Glorious Resolve said:


> I am damn sure you were serious during that match aswell -



yo! yo! yo! Correct! 

-----------------------------------
@Jana
Can you also tell who will win this match ???


----------



## JonAsad

B_R_I_C said:


> yo! yo! yo! Correct!


 
So now you are busted- what you say- this tactic will work again? -


----------



## JonAsad

One Question to Aussie4ever-

After loosing to Pakistan and India simultaneously- How are you feeling today?-


----------



## IFB

Sachin is on fire ......444444


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Tandulkar Jum giya hai

But he is 37 , he will tire out his old legs can't take this anymore

Good work Gumbir keep making dot hits


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Glorious Resolve said:


> So now you are busted- what you say- this tactic will work again? -



LoL, Busted?? Where ?? When?? 

You just asked me you are serious? And i replied with smile on my face>> yes!

Then you asked you were damn! sure that i was serious that day too..? And i replied with another smile on my face>>  yes!



Which tactic are you talking about jon?


----------



## mehboobkz

Tendulkar just needs 19 runs to cross 500 in this WC and be the top batsman.


----------



## Spring Onion

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Tandulkar Jum giya hai
> 
> But he is 37 , he will tire out his old legs can't take this anymore


 
He will score up to 90 or so.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Glorious Resolve said:


> One Question to Aussie4ever-
> 
> After loosing to Pakistan and India simultaneously- How are you feeling today?-


 
lol,,,,,


----------



## JonAsad

B_R_I_C said:


> LoL, Busted?? Where ?? When??
> 
> You just asked me you are serious? And i replied with smile on my face>> yes!
> 
> Then you asked you were damn! sure that i was serious that day too..? And i replied with another smile on my face>>  yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Which tactic are you talking about jon?


 
O Bhai- Yh tum itna jo Muskura rehay ho- Kya ghum hai jisko chupa rehay ho -

IS muskurahat ka raaz samajhnay walay samajh gaye- Busted- LOL


----------



## JonAsad

Aussie bhai chalay gaye 
Di lper lay lia


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Glorious Resolve said:


> O Bhai- Yh tum itna jo Muskura rehay ho- Kya ghum hai jisko chupa rehay ho -
> 
> IS muskurahat ka raaz samajhnay walay samajh gaye- Busted- LOL



Chalo yaar jaisa tum theek samjho....But seriously i am serious...



@Jana

can you answer my question???????


----------



## Shinigami

Glorious Resolve said:


> One Question to Aussie4ever-
> 
> After loosing to Pakistan and India simultaneously- How are you feeling today?-


 
off topic---

remember that thread u liked? its back
http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/101506-indian-north-east.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> Chalo yaar jaisa tum theek samjho....But seriously i am serious...
> 
> 
> 
> @Jana
> 
> can you answer my question???????


 
Not yet. let me come back after a while an hour or so. will tell you.

As far as my personal feeling is India might win .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

Glorious Resolve said:


> One Question to Aussie4ever-
> 
> After loosing to Pakistan and India simultaneously- How are you feeling today?-


 

lololol damn you !not to good , western force and fremantle dockers both lost today 2 on the other hand socceroos beat germany 2-1

We still have history against you and india


----------



## alibaz

whats the latest score?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lets go Malinga - bring down the bharam


----------



## Spring Onion

OUtttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Rafael

Out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gold1010

Glorious Resolve said:


> Aussie bhai chalay gaye
> Di lper lay lia


 
english?

/////////////


----------



## Devil Soul

tendulkar gone...... mumbai goes quite


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT OUT 






This is what happens when you drink you Milk and Vitamins

plus aero plane celebration


----------



## U-571

hahahaha chalo aik prediction tu ghalat hui jana ji


----------



## Gold1010

roy if your there nows the time to panic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

hahaha no indians comments hahahaha


----------



## Spring Onion

U-571 said:


> hahahaha chalo aik prediction tu ghalat hui jana ji


 
 ab 100% sahi post kar ka main nai jail jana ha kia


----------



## Al-zakir

Go Lanka. Demise them Indians.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Srilanka does not have the "KAMRAN AKMAL FAMILY SYSTEM" and it shows they take their catches


----------



## Prometheus

India gonna loose 
















Agian in final


----------



## Spring Onion

Al-zakir said:


> Go Lanka. Demise them Indians.


 
demise SL or Bharat?


----------



## Secret Service

one best thing about Indians that they keep good run rate..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aek clean bowled ho to baat ban jai

Srilanka fielding is the key in this game they are vastly superior to Pakistani fielding

and they don't have Younis/ Misbah playing thank god


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

Tendulker Out. AILAAAAA


----------



## Prometheus

Lol......look at amir khan face


----------



## Al-zakir

Indians fan is not looking good man.


----------



## IFB

Just saw rajinikanth in the stadium.....what a timing only he can save the day now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Prometheus said:


> Lol......look at amir khan face


 
how it looks like? i mean what he is doing


----------



## Rafael

India still has the firepower to be there. A lot will depend on how Murali bowls and how they play him.


----------



## Insane

Guys relax.. Match is not over yet. I feel this will be a good chase. 

Law of averages cought up with Sachin.... But Yuvi just failed last match, Dhoni is due, Khohili is due... So we still got firepower.


----------



## Spring Onion

chisty_chowdhury said:


> Tendulker Out. AILAAAAA


 
burri baat ha baron ko cherna


----------



## Shinigami

IFB said:


> Just saw rajinikanth in the stadium.....what a timing only he can save the day now


----------



## Prometheus

IFB said:


> Just saw rajinikanth in the stadium.....what a timing only he can save the day now


 
Ya ......he will hit 10 in one ball


----------



## Spring Onion

Insane said:


> Guys relax.. Match is not over yet. I feel this will be a good chase.
> 
> Law of averages cought up with Sachin.... But Yuvi just failed last match, Dhoni is due, Khohili is due... So we still got firepower.


 
Yup a long batting line up you have.


----------



## Prometheus

Jana said:


> how it looks like? i mean what he is doing


 
Tense ........


----------



## Spring Onion

Srilankans were supposed to drop catches and they have gone rogue with. i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Gambhir , bass out hone wala hai

He has Misbah syndrome shaking knees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Prometheus said:


> Nuke evil bharatis will be best


 
He talking about the game. dont get angry.


----------



## Prometheus

Hang on gambir and kohli..........just supress ur punjabi blood for some time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Ghambir taking risk ...


----------



## Prometheus

Jana said:


> He talking about the game. dont get angry.


 
And i am too talking about it..........

What do think???


----------



## Gold1010

Jana said:


> Srilankans were supposed to drop catches and they have gone rogue with. i guess


 
lololol

my god people are making me laugh today on PDF

i wont give up on india till number 5 is out


----------



## Spring Onion

44444444444

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




Aussie4ever said:


> lololol
> 
> my god people are making me laugh today on PDF
> 
> i wont give up on india till number 5 is out


 
 . yup no giving up


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

That is it ... time for wicket is approaching - a crucial wicket will fall its just coming ...







The MASTER ...approaches for strangulation

See this MAN's eyes have the world cup in those eyes , its his he is coming to take his world cup back

What kind of web will this grand master prepare to strangle all the batsmen


----------



## Prometheus

Aussie4ever said:


> lololol
> 
> my god people are making me laugh today on PDF
> 
> i wont give up on india till number 5 is out


 
You should give up mate..........
Its india we r talking about

Not our australia


----------



## Prometheus

Go gambir......


----------



## DesiGuy

Prometheus said:


> Hang on gambir and kohli..........*just supress ur punjabi blood for some time*






hahahaha...


----------



## SQ8

Go lankans!!!

Why was Kiran Rao crying??


----------



## Prometheus

We r gonna win.........


----------



## Gold1010

Prometheus said:


> You should give up mate..........
> Its india we r talking about
> 
> Not our australia


 
people were giving up on the PAk match to and they got proved wrong haha


----------



## Prometheus

Santro said:


> Go lankans!!!
> 
> Why was Kiran Rao crying??


 
Amir khan said action


----------



## Prometheus

Aussie4ever said:


> people were giving up on the PAk match to and they got proved wrong haha


 
Ya......didnt knew that misbah will win for us


----------



## Gold1010

heres a song for indians rofl






4 son


----------



## U-571

lankans should go full ttacking and take more quick wickets and the match is over, indians can only go uptil 7 batsmen, so they r five now


----------



## SpArK

U-571 said:


> lankans should go full ttacking and take more quick wickets and the match is over, indians can only go uptil 7 batsmen, so they r five now


 
What is full attacking??? 5 bowlers bowling together at same time????




Another 4 through extra cover..4000 runs in ODI for Gautham...


----------



## Vinod2070

*You kaali zabaan!

Tere mooh me keede

Tere mooh me khaak!
*


----------



## Secret Service

India going good but wait for Murli ....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Lets go Srilanka Chuck de ...Srilanka time to raise the intensity

That was a caught behind not called

Its amazing how wide balls were not called for Hafeez and Afridi yet India gets all the easy wides


----------



## Gold1010

SpArK said:


> What is full attacking??? 5 bowlers bowling together at same time????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 4 through extra cover..4000 runs in ODI for Gautham...


 
lmao ! wow im gigling tonight like im high.

btw how come india wears blue?


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> *You kaali zabaan!
> 
> Tere mooh me keede
> 
> Tere mooh me khaak!
> *


 

hay hay yeh urdu seekh gaya ya phir awain hee meesna bana howa tha


----------



## Gold1010

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Lets go Srilanka Chuck de ...Srilanka time to raise the intensity
> 
> That was a caught behind not called


 
im not sure if they can hear you


----------



## SpArK

Aussie4ever said:


> lmao ! wow im gigling tonight like im high.
> 
> btw how come india wears blue?


 
koochi koochi koooo...


Their other color jersey got stolen.


Koochi koochi kooo


----------



## Spring Onion

SpArK said:


> koochi koochi koooo...
> 
> 
> Their other color jersey got stolen.
> 
> 
> Koochi koochi kooo


 
*those* are worn by spectators


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

These Emirates girls standing by the cup they are smiling continously for 5 hours that is a hard job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

SpArK said:


> koochi koochi koooo...
> 
> 
> Their other color jersey got stolen.
> 
> 
> Koochi koochi kooo


 
lmfaoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> These Emirates girls standing by the cup they are smiling continously for 5 hours that is a hard job


 
 they should have hired poonam panday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Jana said:


> *those* are worn by spectators


 
Watch the match.. dont look at what spectators are wearing... its a wankhade dayyy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> These Emirates girls standing by the cup they are smiling continously for 5 hours that is a hard job


 
lmaoooo omg guys stop...im dieing here


----------



## Spring Onion

SpArK said:


> Watch the match.. dont look at what spectators are wearing... its a wankhade dayyy....


 
watch the aesthetic objects not dark clouds in the ground


----------



## Gold1010

Can we sing a song together?

pick which 1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

OYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Difficult catch

Its coming boys lets go Srilanka - a run out is in order perhaps


----------



## Spring Onion

Aussie4ever said:


> Can we sing a song together?


 
yeh Chak day bharat


----------



## SpArK

Jana said:


> watch the aesthetic objects not dark clouds in the ground


 
hiiihiihhhihii kikikikikkiikikiii.... smart *Omar*ish post..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Dropped......good job sri lanka


----------



## Rafael

Aaaj inn mein bhi pakistaniyon kii rooh aagai hai....Saaley catch chorr rahey hain


----------



## Spring Onion

Prometheus said:


> Dropped......good job sri lanka


 
 i told you they were supposed to dropped but gone rogue earlier


----------



## Hyde

congrats India for winning this World Cup


----------



## Gold1010

^^rofl 

india getting close to required runrate.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> i told you they were supposed to dropped but gone rogue earlier


 
lol, i can understand the level of your frustration.


----------



## gubbi

Jana said:


> they should have hired poonam panday


 
Why are YOU so interested in Poonam Pandey?


----------



## Spring Onion

Skull and Bones said:


> lol, i can understand the level of your frustration.


 
bwahahahahah read the entire thread before posting BS


----------



## pakdefender

two quick wickets needed , come on Sri Lanka !


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Drinks .... are here - break in concentration that is what the doctor ordered

Well 1 more wicket is enough to cause some damage


----------



## Skull and Bones

Zaki said:


> congrats India for winning this World Cup


 
Then lets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

gubbi said:


> Why are YOU so interested in Poonam Pandey?


 
trying to check if she has any aesthetic object .   so far none seen


----------



## Prometheus

Fourrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............buuuuuuuurrrrrraaaaaaaa


----------



## pakdefender

so TeleTubby couldnt get his 100th 100 , Haroon Logart is disapointed

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

doesnt look like india is not gonna win


----------



## U-571

SpArK said:


> What is full attacking??? 5 bowlers bowling together at same time????


 
first of all learn manners while talking, and by attacking i was refering the bowlers to ball their maximum ability and set fielders like batsmen give catches..


----------



## Gold1010

pakdefender said:


> two quick wickets needed , come on Sri Lanka !


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> hay hay yeh urdu seekh gaya ya phir awain hee meesna bana howa tha


 
This is Indian language!

I am surprised you understand it!

I didn't know Afghans can speak our language as well.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Zaki said:


> congrats India for winning this World Cup


 
Plss don't say this so soon:-( (Anything can happen)

I hope Kohli and gambhir won't get out until 150 runs....After that rest of players can handle...


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> trying to check if she has any aesthetic object .   so far none seen


 
    

M doubting your orientation


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

This match is Fixed by Pakistani Bookie , to beat India. lol

but Mark my word, India will lose by 25 or more runs.


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> This is Indian language!
> 
> I am surprised you understand it!
> 
> I didn't know Afghans can speak our language as well.


 sure we are trying to imitate tamils


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> This match is Fixed by Pakistani Bookie , to beat India. lol
> 
> but Mark my word, India will lose by 25 or more runs.


 
Okay i have Marked your words....Lets see what happen after 2 hours..


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> trying to check if she has any aesthetic object .   so far none seen


 


gubbi said:


> Why are YOU so interested in Poonam Pandey?


 
I see some *gay* instincts. Desire to be happy.


----------



## Spring Onion

Skull and Bones said:


> M doubting your orientation


 
khekeheheheheklehehehe whats there to doubt


----------



## Prometheus

This time two delhi wala punjabis are gonna win for us


----------



## Skull and Bones

Vinod2070 said:


> I see some *gay* instincts. Desire to be happy.


 
She's female


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> I see some *gay* instincts. Desire to be happy.


 
 whats wrong in following Ganhdi jee and Nehru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> sure we are trying to imitate tamils


 
But they are *civilized*!


----------



## Prometheus

Wide and two runs gifted


----------



## Vinod2070

Skull and Bones said:


> She's female


 
They don't have right to be happy and *gay*?


----------



## SpArK

This is Kohli and Gambhir's 6th fifty partnership. Three of the previous five went on to be hundred stands


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> But they are *civilized*!


 
sure cannibals are one of the most civilized ones


----------



## Prometheus

Chak de India...........


----------



## pakdefender

Let Murali come in followed by Malinga


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> khekeheheheheklehehehe whats there to doubt


 
You're more interested in mallu videos, poonam's figure than most of the men here. that speaks for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

India has chased thrice 300+score against sri lanka


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> sure cannibals are one of the most civilized ones



I didn't know the tribals were cannibals too. Yuck!


----------



## pakdefender

I sense a wicket is about to fall


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> Okay i have Marked your words....Lets see what happen after 2 hours..


 
You have my prediction .so relax


----------



## Durrak

4444444444444444444444


----------



## Prometheus

Thats a bigggyyyyyyyyyyy

Gambir


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> You have my prediction .so relax



But you said thats your feeling  not prediction! You said you will tell me your prediction after an hour or so...


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> I didn't know the tribals were cannibals too. Yuck!


 

because you forgot to add Indian before the word tribals


----------



## Water Car Engineer

give me a link!!!!!!!!!! please!!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

B_R_I_C said:


> But you said thats your feeling  not prediction! You said you will tell me your prediction after an hour or so...


 
*between the lines read kia karo na . *


----------



## pakdefender

It'll be game over once Murali and Malinga are back in the attack


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> You have my prediction .so relax


 
So you replaced Chummi baba?


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## pakdefender

stick to the match and not make attacks on each other , mods pls take note


----------



## Gold1010

I DONT KNOW WHAT ANY OF YOU ARE SAYING is it something about me !


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> because you forgot to add Indian before the word tribals


 
And that would mean you Afghans. Note it for the future.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Spring Onion

Skull and Bones said:


> You're more interested in mallu videos, poonam's figure than most of the men here. that speaks for yourself.


 
 i am trying to find Indian beauty


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> And that would mean you Afghans. Note it for the future.


 
 we are not fuglies like your cannibals.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I know some of you are watching with a live stream. Help a pal out..


----------



## Skull and Bones

50 for Gauti, well played buddy.


----------



## Prometheus

50.................gambir puter on hunt


----------



## Secret Service

ghambir ko out karo ....


----------



## Vinod2070

*Gautam's fifty!

Congrates. Keep it going.*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Gonna have to find it the hard way.


----------



## Gold1010

secretservice said:


> ghambir ko out karo ....


 
YOU!@ what did you just say about me !


----------



## SpArK

Jana said:


> *between the lines read kia karo na . *


 
Janajii amazing.. i just checked ur posts in this thread...it has all the usual things like Gandhiji, idol worship, dead parrot, color, poonam pandey, tamils, etc..etc....

Unbelievable.....

oops forgot to add fugly...


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> we are not fuglies like your cannibals.


 
Well, the picture on the website is sure yucky!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Liquid said:


> I know some of you are watching with a live stream. Help a pal out..


 
Live ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Stream

here you go


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Jana said:


> *between the lines read kia karo na . *


 
Oki doki.......:fingers crossed:


----------



## U-571

Vinod2070 said:


> Want to follow Mr. Jinnah too.
> 
> Start with pork and alcohol.


 
chalo pork and alcohol is not such a big deal, it doesnt matter to u hindus anyway, its just eating and consuming but peadophiles and gays


----------



## pakdefender

watch that required run rate , its ticking up


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## blackops

444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Gold1010

lol that umpire was like oh great...another 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Insane

100 comes up in good time.. India just need to rotate the strike and target 150 by 30 over mark without any risks.


----------



## Vinod2070

U-571 said:


> chalo pork and alcohol is not such a big deal, it doesnt matter to u hindus anyway, its just eating and consuming but *peadophiles and gays*


 
You mean your Maulavis, Madressa teachers and tribals!

Yuck.


----------



## Spring Onion

SpArK said:


> Janajii amazing.. i just checked ur posts in this thread...it has all the usual things like Gandhiji, idol worship, dead parrot, color, poonam pandey, tamils, etc..etc....
> 
> Unbelievable.....
> 
> oops forgot to add fugly...


 
dont act like bharati members if you had read my posts then you should have read these were in response to all the BS from your members mostly


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> lol that umpire was like oh great...another 4


 
More's gonna follow.


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Well, the picture on the website is sure yucky!


 
which one??


if that is yucky then you must be vomiting daily to see your native beauties


----------



## Hyde

Booky walon se confirm karwaya hai - India will win 

khabar aik dum pakki hai... 110% confirmed 

agar naa jeeta to bata dena


----------



## Gold1010

Jana said:


> dont act like bharati members if you had read my posts then you should have read these were in response to all the BS from your members mostly


 
I thought you were all joking lol.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

bus ye dono aram se khelte rahe .....aur 150-60 tak koi aur wicket na jai....


----------



## SpArK

Jana said:


> *dont act like bharati members* if you had read my posts then you should have read these were in response to all the BS from your members mostly


 
Read both..... good going..


----------



## U-571

Vinod2070 said:


> You mean your Maulavis, Madressa teachers and tribals!
> 
> Yuck.


 
no i mean mahatma ganghi ji , maulvis are no role models


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> You mean your Maulavis, Madressa teachers and tribals!
> 
> Yuck.


 
 nehru was also a tribal ??? mahtama jee too as per claim of the gora writer ??


----------



## Skull and Bones

Zaki said:


> Booky walon se confirm karwaya hai - India will win
> 
> khabar aik dum pakki hai... 110% confirmed
> 
> agar naa jeeta to bata dena


 
Then you deserve a chummi from Chummi baba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> More's gonna follow.


 
Indeed

then a streaker?


----------



## Hyde

Zaki said:


> Booky walon se confirm karwaya hai - India will win
> 
> khabar aik dum pakki hai... 110% confirmed
> 
> agar naa jeeta to bata dena


----------



## Spring Onion

Skull and Bones said:


> Then you deserve a chummi from Chummi baba.


 
Chumi baba is dead


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

4444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Skull and Bones

Beautiful 4, Kohli reminds me of the class of Dravid.


----------



## Gold1010

GET OUT OF THERE !


----------



## SpArK

outttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Skull and Bones

OUT


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> which one??



All of them!



> if that is yucky then you must be vomiting daily to see your native beauties


 
Native beauties are lovely. And respectable women unlike some here.


----------



## U-571

one wicket is needed right now........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

and Kohli Gone ...


----------



## Skull and Bones

Jana said:


> Chumi baba is dead


 
Maar dala?


----------



## pakdefender

INS Virat just sunk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

Gone...what a catch ....


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> All of them!
> 
> 
> *
> Native beauties are lovely. And respectable women unlike some here.*


 
Surely by going your standard indeed those who promise to go all nude are respectable.

Keep up this standard of respect in your country we are better without that.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

f&*%k!!! kohli gaya..


----------



## Spring Onion

Aussie4ever said:


> GET OUT OF THERE !


 
  you white Aussie


----------



## Secret Service

pakdefender said:


> INS Virat just sunk


----------



## Hyde

Gambhir gonnai hit a 50 as per my Bookies 

no idea about his century yet but seems like he will make 50+ today

He will also be man of the match today and Man of the Series is set to be Yuvraj Singh


----------



## Gold1010

Jana said:


> you white Aussie



I wanna see a man in a panda suit run on the field is that weird?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Insane

Kohili played well. Got out at the wrong time but that is how the game is. A lot depends on Dhoni now... If he wants to win the world cup and create history.. this is his moment. He has to seize it and score big today. He has practically done nothing in this world cup so far and his team has got him here to the big moment. He has to lead from the front now. 

If These two manage a 70-80 partnership now. We have a game on from there.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> I wanna see a man in a panda suit run on the field is that weird?!


 
Nah, that's pretty normal


----------



## Prometheus

Dhoni the test player is here


----------



## Gold1010

Insane said:


> Kohili played well. Got out at the wrong time but that is how the game is. A lot depends on Dhoni now... If he wants to win the world cup and create history.. this is his moment. He has to seize it and score big today. He has practically done nothing in this world cup so far and his team has got him here to the big moment. He has to lead from the front now.
> 
> If These two manage a 70-80 partnership now. We have a game on from there.


 
thats a awsome avatar ! how much is it?


----------



## Hyde

self delete............


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> Nah, that's pretty normal


 
rofl

AWSOME !


----------



## SpArK

MS Dhoni averages 72 while playing at No. 5 in chases v Sri Lanka


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> rofl
> 
> AWSOME !


 
Even old women here in this forum wanna see girls naked, so considering that fact your wish was quite normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Dhoni has to play better than he did against Pakistan!

Too slow for now.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Dhoni's showing nice footworks, looks like he's in good touch.


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> Even old women here in this forum wanna see girls naked, so considering that fact your wish was quite normal.


 
oh my

i feel like so normal you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Any Pakistani member supporting India here...??


----------



## Vinod2070

Skull and Bones said:


> Even old women here in this forum wanna see girls naked, so considering that fact your wish was quite normal.


 
Nah! Its normal coming from some. Most of them are living with *gay *abandon!

At least the goats are safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

told you guyz the match is fixed..........

india gonnai win it today


----------



## Aqua

1 thing I see is all Pakistani is anti-Indian here. But I have remember the World Cup 1992 when Pakistan was playing I saw all of support to Pakistan in my town and when Imran & team won it then Indian celebrates like they won themselves. But its opposite here. So I can say All Indian are not Anti-Pakistani but All Pakistani are Anti-Indian.


----------



## Spring Onion

Aussie4ever said:


> I wanna see a man in a panda suit run on the field is that weird?!



you mean dressed like a panda ? whats weird about it?


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

... another wicket will fall in between 145-165 ...


----------



## Gold1010

nono they are rogue sri lankans !


----------



## Skull and Bones

B_R_I_C said:


> Any Pakistani member supporting India here...??


 
Ask any Afghan immigrant in Pakistan, they might support India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aqua said:


> 1 thing I see is all Pakistani is anti-Indian here. But I have remember the World Cup 1992 when Pakistan was playing I saw all of support to Pakistan in my town and when Imran & team won it then Indian celebrates like they won themselves. But its opposite here. So I can say All Indian are not Anti-Pakistani but All Pakistani are Anti-Indian.


 
We also saw wat u guys did in 96... if im not mistaken.

.............

GO LANKANS GO.

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




Skull and Bones said:


> Ask any Afghan immigrant in Pakistan, they might support India.


 
Even they wont...


----------



## Skull and Bones

Wow, Gilchrist is in the stadium. i admire that guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

Jana said:


> you mean dressed like a panda ? whats weird about it?


 
I HAVE NO IDEA !

oh hey i just saw adam gilchrist thats right clap for him he should of been captain not that damn ponting.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Gilchrist is also there...


----------



## Skull and Bones

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Even they wont...


 
Last day, they did


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> I see the standard of some here who can't respect other women!
> 
> Perhaps you don't understand what it does to your own respect and dignity. I won't expect you to understand that anyway.


 
what disrespect i have done to your poonam panday ??? she wanted to go naked and thats her wish we are not forcing her to go naked for pride of her country.

perhaps you never have been taught about respect for women thats why you are showing your true colors.

nevermind. just go and read comments about your respectable lady poonam panday on ToI from your own bharatis and keep feeling proud


----------



## SpArK

Skull and Bones said:


> Last day, they did


----------



## Skull and Bones

Its a FOUR


----------



## Gold1010

Ill pose naked for this forum


----------



## Markus

Come on Indian team, win this WC, if not for Sachin then atleast for Poonam.


----------



## SpArK

India require another 141 runs with 7 wickets and 23.1 overs remaining


----------



## Markus

44444444444444444444


----------



## Skull and Bones

SpArK said:


> India require another 141 runs with 7 wickets and 23.1 overs remaining


 
Looks like an easy task to me with wickets in hand.


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> what disrespect i have done to your poonam panday ??? she wanted to go naked and thats her wish we are not forcing her to go naked for pride of her country.



It was you who brought her in here! No one else did.

She may have done a pathetic act as an individual, only you took cheap interest in it. Why would a respectable woman do it?



> perhaps you never have been taught about respect for women thats why you are showing your true colors.



Believe me, I respect women a lot. Not those who can't respect women themselves!


> nevermind. just go and read comments about your respectable lady poonam panday on ToI from your own bharatis and keep feeling proud


 
No one is proud of her. Individuals may do cheap acts to get publicity like some here do by talking trash of other women all the time.


----------



## SpArK

Skull and Bones said:


> Looks like an easy task to me with wickets in hand.


 
Yup keeep going...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

@Vinod : Chill man! You can't blame them after what Afridi has done to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

SpArK said:


> Yup keeep going...


 
All they need is to kick some 4's and 6's in between.


----------



## SpArK

Skull and Bones said:


> @Vinod : Chill man! You can't blame them after what Afridi has done to them.


 
Yup.. its the same old tunes... just dont bother..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

So did the indisn model go dude?? no pun just curious?

coz its kinda pathetic.


----------



## Hyde

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> So did the indisn model go dude?? no pun just curious?


 
You mean you are searching for her picture 






thats after the Final buddy and don't worry she isn't the beauty - i just saw her pic - she isn't pretty at all

ignore her


----------



## Markus

Good running between the wickets


----------



## Skull and Bones

SpArK said:


> Yup.. its the same old tunes... just dont bother..


 
That's their pre-historic habit.


----------



## Aqua

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> We also saw wat u guys did in 96... if im not mistaken.
> 
> .............
> 
> GO LANKANS GO.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------





You were not playing QuarterFinal, Semifinal or Final with Srilanka. Even In Bangalore India beat Pak in Quarter Final. I have remember Jadeja Batting


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zaki said:


> You mean you are searching for her picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats after the Final buddy and don't worry she isn't the beauty - i just saw her pic - she isn't pretty at all
> 
> ignore her


 
HAHAHAAH........no bro........... i thought how can a real person do tht.


----------



## Evil Flare

India will win this match ... my instinct said me


----------



## Gold1010

starting to feel tension in here STOP IT ITS RUINING MY MOOD

lets talk about telly tubbys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aqua said:


> You were not playing QuarterFinal, Semifinal or Final with Srilanka. Even In Bangalore India beat Pak in Quarter Final. I have remember Jadeja Batting


 
Those were some memories.


----------



## SpArK

126 from 121 balls...


----------



## Shinigami

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> HAHAHAAH........I was just curious bro.......


 
do u think a woman who wants to be seen naked is worth seeing naked?

simple common sense


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> starting to feel tension in here STOP IT ITS RUINING MY MOOD
> 
> lets talk about telly tubbys.


 
ARGHHHHHHH!!!!!!





keep them out of my sight, m feeling afraid!


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Aqua

123 of 117 Ball needed


----------



## Spring Onion

Zaki said:


> You mean you are searching for her picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats after the Final buddy and don't worry she isn't the beauty - i just saw her pic - she isn't pretty at all
> 
> ignore her


 
Zaki thats what i was joking on in reply to a cheap shot by an Indian member but seems they have got out of their skin and start stooping to their habit of cheap personal attacks as always.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Dhoni scored a FOUR


----------



## Hyde

everybody stay on Topic 

India is gonnai win this match comfortably... all confirmed from Pappi baba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Aussie4ever said:


> starting to feel tension in here STOP IT ITS RUINING MY MOOD
> 
> lets talk about telly tubbys.


 
oh man change these with some pleasant things. these look ugly


----------



## Wonderer

Poonam Pandey | Facebook


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> ARGHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep them out of my sight, m feeling afraid!


 
Telly tubbys I CHOOSE YOU USE FATTY FAT LAUGH ATTACK


----------



## Insane

I was right about the 150 at 30 overs... We lost a wicket but its fine.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> Telly tubbys I CHOOSE YOU USE FATTY FAT LAUGH ATTACK


 
I cant laugh, my jaw will fall off.


----------



## Gold1010

Jana said:


> oh man change these with some pleasant things. these look ugly


 
amg did you just diss tha telly tubbys!

youve gone to far jana!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hope india wins......lol.

And abt indo-pak semis......i won 60000 rs.

I bet on india..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chill out fellas


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> I cant laugh, my jaw will fall off.


 
do you require surgery?


----------



## Wonderer

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hope india wins......lol.
> 
> Ad abt indo-pak semis......i won 60000 rs.


 
You liked it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> OK. My last comment on this issue and its a friendly advice.
> 
> If you talk cheap of other women and portray them as sex objects, be sure other men will not look at you with respect.
> 
> Take it or leave it. Up to you.
> 
> I didn't call anyone cheap, only the acts as cheap.
> 
> If one starts looking for dirt, one can always find it.
> 
> I have nothing against you personally, in fact some of your qualities are very good. Just stop disrespecting any women and talking trash.


 
My last comment to you. first learn to stop stooping to low level personal attacks and then advice .


secondly if women like Poonam panday themselves want to portray theirself as sex object then its NOT our fault.


----------



## Wonderer

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hope india wins......lol.
> 
> Ad abt indo-pak semis......i won 60000 rs.



And you put money on India in Semis 

*"DEATH TO THE TRAITORS OF PAKISTAN..."* - From Pakistani Nationalist's signature

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujeeb47

Good match going... Sri lanka offer wicket...


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> do you require surgery?


 
That was supposed to be a joke, u missed it.


----------



## Spring Onion

Aussie4ever said:


> amg did you just diss tha telly tubbys!
> 
> youve gone to far jana!


 
 lolzz from where you got that.


----------



## Hyde

Jana said:


> oh man change these with some pleasant things. these look ugly


 
Teletubbies are cute 

Forget their ugly look in the picture - every child in this country loves these characters.. very knowledgeable and interesting program for children's.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Outttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


















Vinod 2070 c mod b Jana - 0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> That was supposed to be a joke, u missed it.


 
these are awkward moments cuz i wasnt being serios haha.


----------



## iPhone

wow what superb batting, man. This is how controlled, coolheaded and professional batsmen play. A big score to chase, loss of two important wickets early on and still slamming the ball, putting score on the board and staying in the game. Pakistan should learn a thing or two or three here. 

If India wins this, they will have totally deserved it. Very well played India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

Jana said:


> lolzz from where you got that.


 
i tell you my secret

i went to google THEN IMAGES then i typed in telly tubbys! and walah


----------



## Hyde

Wonderer said:


> Poonam Pandey | Facebook


 
ewww she is already 95% nude. Aur phir bhi logon ko attraction nahi hoe is se... aage kya ho ga kuch bhi nahi... unknown girl trying to seek cheap publicity


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wonderer said:


> You liked it










Wonderer said:


> And you put money on India in Semis
> 
> *"DEATH TO THE TRAITORS OF PAKISTAN..."* - From Pakistani Nationalist's signature


 
Just a game.... aint it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Ghambir aur dhoni ko out karo


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zaki said:


> *ewww she is already 95% nude*. Aur phir bhi logon ko attraction nahi hoe is se... aage kya ho ga kuch bhi nahi... unknown girl trying to seek cheap publicity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gold1010

Zaki said:


> Teletubbies are cute
> 
> Forget their ugly look in the picture - every child in this country loves these characters.. very knowledgeable and interesting program for children's.....


 
lolol yeah....what he said !


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> i tell you my secret
> 
> i went to google THEN IMAGES then i typed in telly tubbys! and walah


 
SSsssssssshhhhhhhh!
That was a classified process, you're not supposed to leak these highly classified information to outsiders.
CIA will kill you man!


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> SSsssssssshhhhhhhh!
> That was a classified process, you're not supposed to leak these highly classified information to outsiders.
> CIA will kill you man!


 
OH MY GOD WHAT DO I DO I MUST LEAVE THE COUNTRY

east timor it is !


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Aussie4ever said:


> OH MY GOD WHAT DO I DO I MUST LEAVE THE COUNTRY
> 
> east timor it is !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Pakistani Nationalist said:


>


----------



## Gold1010

wow what a shot.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> OH MY GOD WHAT DO I DO I MUST LEAVE THE COUNTRY
> 
> east timor it is !


 
Try Somalia


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> Try Somalia


 
oh hell no !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aussie4ever said:


> OH MY GOD WHAT DO I DO I MUST LEAVE THE COUNTRY
> 
> east timor it is !


 
Try osamas 7 star cave in tora bora.... all enemies of cia are his frnds.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> oh hell no !


 
Then Congo


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> Then Congo


 
how about cancoon in mexico !

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Try osamas 7 star cave in tora bora.... all enemies of cia are his frnds.


 
will there be italian cuisine?


----------



## U-571

bhai india tu jeet gya, congrats india, bye bye lanka


----------



## Mujeeb47

175/3. India going closers to cup.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Smashing FOUR from Gauti


----------



## Frank Martin

What a smash Four


----------



## Gold1010

U-571 said:


> bhai india tu jeet gya, congrats india, bye bye lanka


 
ur signature song is from master and commander=o


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> how about cancoon in mexico !


 
Ya, Mexicans are really hot.


----------



## Durrak

Tough match ......................


----------



## Mujeeb47

Four.........


----------



## Gold1010

I think india will win 7 wickets in hand.


----------



## Aqua

Wow its now much closer. Position of India is being strong and strong. 92 of 90 Ball


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Vandeee Mataram...! Indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


I can see some hopes now....


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

fourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Skull and Bones

Its a FOUR by Dhoni


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Vandeee matarammmmmm


----------



## Frank Martin

Dhoni's Four


----------



## Aqua

Superb FOUR....................... If SL wanna win it need 2 wicket in a over to create pressure on India.


----------



## Prometheus

Buuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Prometheus

Chakkkkkkk deeeeeeee 

I am already missing my neighbours comments


----------



## Aqua

Gambhir Deserve the credit for playing in the situation when Indian 2 major wickets were gone. He took his responsibility well. I think He will make century. he deserve it.


----------



## Skull and Bones

I gotta Feelin' 
That tonight gonna be a good night!


----------



## Prometheus

Required rate under 6


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Dhoni's 6000 runs completed.....


----------



## Prometheus

hey wheres others.........are they already celebrating


----------



## Mujeeb47

84 runs on 84 balls


----------



## Skull and Bones

Prometheus said:


> Chakkkkkkk deeeeeeee
> 
> I am already missing my neighbours comments


 
you can find them in the neighboring conspiracy threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

im off gl to both teams if that makes sense.


----------



## Aqua

Prometheus said:


> Required rate under 6


 

Run rate doesnt matter as long as they dont loss wicket and proplrly stream with all runs in all over


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Need 79 out of 79.....*


----------



## Wonderer

Win or loss Dhoni is best captain for me.

Yes he is mortal and does some mistakes like anybody else but for India he is best.


----------



## Prometheus

Bleed blueeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U-571

Aussie4ever said:


> ur signature song is from master and commander=o


 
yes lol

u like it?????

btw u r noticing too much things around here :Rofl:


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*I got the same feeling...^^ *


----------



## Mujeeb47

Run rate 6.08


----------



## Aqua

India will repeat 1983 today. Go India Go. Its first world Cup win for most of India Young Generation (Who born after 1983)


----------



## Prometheus

Murli is backkkkkkkk


----------



## Aqua

Completed 200 Successfully  Hurray


----------



## Prometheus

200 up for india...........burrrrrraaaaaaa


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*200 up!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mujeeb47

Required run rate 6.18


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*44444444444444444444444444*


----------



## Skull and Bones

A powerful shot for 4 by Dhoni


----------



## Prometheus

4 to murli .........

50 for dhoni


----------



## Aqua

Dhoni complete 50 with htting 4's .................


----------



## Prometheus

91 for gambir

Go gambir


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Where are our lovely Neighbour's !!! Missing em' *


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Ohhh man, sweating bricks..


----------



## Prometheus

Bat broken of gambir


----------



## gowthamraj

Wow our batsmans playing well in pressure situation


----------



## Aqua

Gambhir deserve a Century. He is the Man of the Match for Indian strong position now


----------



## Mech

Indian team is playing really smart for once......no gloryhounds out there today.


----------



## SQ8

More importantly.. Gambhir isnt looking nervous like the last match..
I think Dhoni deserves a government award.. 
Truly a stoic and smart captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

66 required now.....


----------



## Mujeeb47

Ghambir 92


----------



## Prometheus

94 for gambir!!!!!!!!!!!!

......


----------



## Evil Flare

India already won the match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

That shot would have blown Sangarakara with it. 

4444444444444444444444444


----------



## SpArK

Aamir Zia said:


> India already won the match


 
No way, ......275 has to be scored for win.. no short cuts ...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

OMG!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

44444444444444444444444444444


----------



## marcos98

just 57 needed


----------



## Skull and Bones

56 off 61


----------



## Aqua

So Our neighbors are watching now too. I thought they switch off the TV already to see Indian position.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Srilankan's are showing their nervousness


----------



## blackops

win it win it win it win it win it


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*wow! Feeling good! I can hear some fire crackers even now!!*


----------



## Frank Martin

Admirable Hardwork by India..hope this world cup is OURS


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

India is just 10 paisa. SL 10 Rs


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Seriously, Where are Pakistani members...???  I can see few of them on this thread but not posting anything..*


----------



## Durrak

Everything is possible in cricket so don't be sure


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

mehboobkz said:


> India is just 10 paisa. SL 10 Rs


 


I can understand your mental state at this stage


----------



## Roybot

B_R_I_C said:


> *Seriously, Where are Pakistani members...???  I can see few of them on this thread but not posting anything..*


 
Yaar hum Indians bhi to saare gayab ho gaye the yahan se when Sehwag and Sachin were gone.


----------



## gowthamraj

Azad pakistan 2009


----------



## marcos98

B_R_I_C said:


> *Seriously, Where are Pakistani members...???  I can see few of them on this thread but not posting anything..*


 its still not over yet....


----------



## Water Car Engineer

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## Aqua

Gambhir need 3 runs for Century ...............


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

^^^ Getting some smell


----------



## Water Car Engineer

omgggggggg


----------



## Durrak

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Gambhir Gone!!!!!!!


----------



## Aqua

Gambhir Bowled out......... Very Sad


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

roy_gourav said:


> Yaar hum Indians bhi to saare gayab ho gaye the yahan se when Sehwag and Sachin were gone.



Mai nahi hua thaa


----------



## marcos98

nooooooo


gambhir out for97


----------



## blackops

97


----------



## SpArK

Well played Gambhir...


----------



## Skull and Bones

B_R_I_C said:


> Mai nahi hua thaa


 
Sabash Jawan!!!!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

marcos98 said:


> its still not over yet....


 
I know,,,just joking bro,, no one is posting in this thread thats y


----------



## Roybot

B_R_I_C said:


> Mai nahi hua thaa


 
True true, you were gonna go after 5 wickets eh


----------



## gubbi

Him and Kohli stabilized the Indian batting. Good job.


----------



## U-571

perhaps jana was told tendulker instead of gambhir


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Skull and Bones said:


> Sabash Jawan!!!!!



Roger that Sir..!


----------



## Durrak

444444444444444444


----------



## marcos98

B_R_I_C said:


> I know,,,just joking bro,, no one is posting in this thread thats y


 ok fingers x

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

yayyyyyyyyy


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

roy_gourav said:


> True true, you were gonna go after 5 wickets eh


 
LOL, True,,,but abhi 4 hi wicket hue hai....

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

44444444444444444444444


----------



## Skull and Bones

4 by Yuvraj


----------



## marcos98

go yuvi.....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*sing is king!!!!*


----------



## gubbi

Wow. I am watching online streaming and its around two balls late!

Ok. Now got a different, better streaming link. Google is thy friend.


----------



## Awesome

This is India's cup, if they just play sensible crickrt. Stunts lije gambhirs are not needed. Bad balls will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Evil Flare

B_R_I_C said:


> *Seriously, Where are Pakistani members...???  I can see few of them on this thread but not posting anything..*


 
I am right here ... I am happy for India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## U-571

this is not a stuck game if india becomes steady now 

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------

India require another 43 runs with 6 wickets and 42 balls remaining


----------



## Water Car Engineer

omg omg omg omg


----------



## Aqua

Anyway the innings he (Gambhir) played was very appreciating, in that pressure position when India needed him


----------



## Skull and Bones

6666666666666666666666


----------



## Durrak

*Six...........................................*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## marcos98

6 by dhoni.....

go go


----------



## Aqua

First SIX of the innings by Dhoni


----------



## Hyde

all my predictions have been proven so far... Gambhir i told will make 50, india will win, he will be man of the match and yuvraj wil lbe man of the series

all fixed


----------



## Evil Flare

Dhoni played an innings of his life .... he'll remembered for performance of this match .


----------



## U-571

where is mr tharan???? and mr sekra??


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Aamir Zia said:


> I am right here ... I am happy for India


 
*Thanks Dude.......*


----------



## Durrak

Zaki said:


> all my predictions have been proven so far... Gambhir i told will make 50, india will win, he will be man of the match and yuvraj wil lbe man of the series
> 
> all fixed



You are a genius


----------



## Aqua

Here its already started some celebration for India  Fireworks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

Zaki said:


> all my predictions have been proven so far... Gambhir i told will make 50, india will win, he will be man of the match and yuvraj wil lbe man of the series
> 
> all fixed



 whatever dude....


----------



## Prometheus

Thats a helicopter shot.........diya ghumma ke


----------



## Prometheus

Fire works on in jalandhar


----------



## marcos98

no.....needless single


----------



## Skull and Bones

Not
Out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Time Assassin

I know how Pakistan can benefit from India winning, we should ask for Kashmir, they will all be drunk and give it away blindly 
you don't need politics, or military all you need to do is be sneeky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Again
Not 
Out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

This is *crazy!!*


----------



## U-571

32 runs 32 balls, has PP been taken???


----------



## Durrak

31 runs on 31 balls.................


----------



## Prometheus

Fire works on in jalandhar.......................burrrrrrrrrraaaaaaa


----------



## Skull and Bones

Batting powerplay taken


----------



## Durrak

Batting powerplay............................


----------



## U-571

2 wickets are needed this tym guys


----------



## RayBan

Zaki said:


> all my predictions have been proven so far... Gambhir i told will make 50, india will win, he will be man of the match and yuvraj wil lbe man of the series
> 
> all fixed


 
as if anybody cares here. :p salt is sour.


----------



## Aqua

Time Assassin said:


> I know how Pakistan can benefit from India winning, we should ask for Kashmir, they will all be drunk and give it away blindly
> you don't need politics, or military all you need to do is be sneeky


 
Then you dont know us at all. How much we drink or celebrate doesnt matter. But Kashmir is in our blood. "Kashmir ka nasha sabse bara uske upar ye alcohol v kaam nahi karega"


----------



## Prometheus

Malinga should be banned for murdering hair style

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## U-571

ary fk, 3 malinga overs, 2 tharan ovs

what a set up last 5 ovs


----------



## U-571

still anybody's game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

27 runs on 24 balls ..................


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Fireworks in East delhi............


----------



## U-571

India require another 27 runs with 6 wickets and 24 balls remaining

ary man very close game, hope ball is now given to tharan


----------



## Prometheus

Its getting close.........nail bitting final


----------



## Aqua

History is going to be repeated(1983) just after few mins................. GO India GO. CHEERS for India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Another helicopter shot needed


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444


----------



## U-571

y kulesekra man?? bring murli


----------



## Prometheus

44444444444444

250 upppppppp


----------



## U-571

sangakara is stupid guy y not bring murli now??? is he crazy??


----------



## RayBan

youth of the nation.


----------



## Prometheus

Not outttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Water Car Engineer

OMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Skull and Bones

FOUR more by Yuvi


----------



## Prometheus

44444444444

Go mere punjabi sher


----------



## Aqua

Its Band Baja with fireworks here. India is Celebrating


----------



## U-571

sangakara is totally crazy guy, y he didnt bring murli????


----------



## Skull and Bones

11 runs off the last over


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*HISTORY IN MAKING.!!!!*


----------



## Aqua

U-571 said:


> sangakara is totally crazy guy, y he didnt bring murli????



Who is bowling doesnt matter. Everyone will be Blown out now. World Cup is ours now


----------



## SQ8

Whats the scene with IPL 4.. right after the cup???


----------



## U-571

sanga will regret this decision, 2, 2 overs of both murli and malinga left, he should ve used murli


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*444444444444444444444444444*


----------



## Skull and Bones

Its a FOUR by Dhoni


----------



## Water Car Engineer

YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Roybot

Jeet gaye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

FOUR MORE...........Go Dhoni Go


----------



## Water Car Engineer

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG YESSSSSSSSSSSSS

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

What a captain...


----------



## SpArK

U-571 said:


> sanga will regret this decision, 2, 2 overs of both murli and malinga left, he should ve used murli


 
We have been playing murali for a long time and has been fairly sussessfull..... hence no murli.. so stop repeating the words...




India require another 7 runs with 6 wickets and 15 balls remaining


----------



## Skull and Bones

Seven Required now

Be A fraid, Be very very A fried

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## U-571

Aqua said:


> Who is bowling doesnt matter. Everyone will be Blown out now. World Cup is ours now


 
yes i said sanga will regret this decision for a long time..... kulesekra totally destroyed the momentum o celebrate now


----------



## Yeti

Jai Hind

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aqua

No time to post now its time to Celebrate the moment, Fireworks now ..........................


----------



## SpArK

Skull and Bones said:


> Seven Required now
> 
> *Be A fraid, Be very very A fried*


 
Hey that was my tag line... copyright violations....


----------



## U-571

SpArK said:


> We have been playing murali for a long time and has been fairly sussessfull..... hence no murli.. so stop repeating the words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India require another 7 runs with 6 wickets and 15 balls remaining


 
please dont try to reply me, your tongue is very bad

thanks


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Sachins Dream will come trueeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Aqua

Hi hip hurrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...............


----------



## U-571

sanga will not dare to bring kulesekra now 

edit: ohhh damn, bad captaincy


----------



## Skull and Bones

SpArK said:


> Hey that was my tag line... copyright violations....


 
Sue me if you can


----------



## Varad

*GUYS I AM CRYING LIKE A CHILD.
LETS TAKE A MOMENT TO THANK GOD THAT HE GAVE US THIS LIFETIME TO WITNESS SUCH A GREAT EVENT AND GIVING US A GREAT COUNTRY LIKE INDIA
JAI HIND*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yeti

Thank you Bhagwan our prayers have been answered

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Spring Onion

*Congarts India . well done*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frank Martin

This is Our Moment..We did it..*INDIA, CHAMPIONS OF 2011 CRICKET WORLD CUP*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Welcome back the World Cup to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

*CONGRATULATIONS *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*6, what style!!!!!!
*
This team has officially been immortalized...


Jai Hind!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aqua

WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Skull and Bones

CONGRATS TO ALL MY FELLOW INDIANS 

WE DID IT AFTER 28 YEARS


----------



## Awesome

Congrats! It's time for India!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yeti




----------



## pak-marine

CONGRATS INDIA .... WELL PLAYED YOU DESERVED TO BE THE CHAMPS

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cityboy

Yippy. India won wc


----------



## Varad

*YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

kulesekra will be thrown out now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

*we are the champions!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

congrats india, next world cup will be aussie again, i dont even want pak to WC now!!!!


----------



## Shinigami

28 years? for a cricket crazy nation? that sucks


----------



## Wonderer

U-571 said:


> kulesekra will be thrown out now


 
Who cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*WE ARE THE WORLD CHAMPIONS.THANK YOU GOD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

WOW. MAGNIFICENT WIN. CONGRATULATION INDIA. ENJOY THE PARTY!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IFB

Firecrackers lighting up the night sky in my village right now


----------



## Varad

*NEXT WORLD CUP WILL BE INDIA'S THIS IS JUST THE START*


----------



## Frank Martin

Yessssss


----------



## Xeric

Congrats india!

The thing i liked was, india was playing against the SLan as if they are playing against kids. Too cool, too cool..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StingRoy




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*What style............*


----------



## Ahmad

mmmm impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

*Yayyyyyy*

I am an Indian.

*Proud to be an Indian. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prometheus

Yyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We are the world champs baby

Diya ghumma key..............

Chak de 


Buuuuuuuurrrrrrrraaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

if only sachin had made the century in pak game


----------



## Water Car Engineer

U-571 said:


> if only sachin had made the century in pak game


 
U mad.... We won!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## iPhone

What tremendous batting, man that we can only wish to have. Pakistan should be no where near the WC with our batsmen. This is how a world class team plays. Once again, congrats india.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prometheus

Champions of the world

Bleed blue


----------



## Wonderer

Dhoni again does it for us. Yeah I know he is just lucky (Happy
?) |


----------



## KS

*Jack Daniels has arrived.

See ya all tomorrow*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wonderer

He is THE leader. He is DHONI.


----------



## mehru

*CONGRATULATIONS TO INDIA! *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Varad

*TO BECOME WORLD CHAMPIONS WE HAVE BEATEN EVERY PAST CHAMPIONS TEAM
1. WEST INDIES
2 AUSTRALIA
3 PAKISTAN 
4 SRI LANKA

WHAT A TEAM.. WHAT A CAPTAIN & WHAT A NATION
JAI HIND*


----------



## Frank Martin

Muh meetha Karo


----------



## Kinetic

*BHARAT WINS THE WORLD CUP!!!! *

We are celebrating holi.... fireworks all around my city,.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## praveen007

Yes we had won
We are world champions


----------



## Prometheus

Its party time.............going for fireworks


----------



## Water Car Engineer

This match is fixed guys..*roll eyes*



> Its party time.............going for fireworks



Going to be a lot of tipsy Indians in India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

congradulatins to indian members. good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awesome

There were just too many big names in this Indian team for them to lose. Just start counting player by player and they were a truly impressive side, batting wise, there hasn't been a better set of batsmen ever, perhaps never since the old West Indies giant team. India's #7 batsman, Raina, can be better than the #1 batsman in many top sides, that's telling you what sort of batsmen they went in with.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shinigami

March 25, 2011 12:28 IST

*'India will beat Pakistan and win the Cup'*







*how did he know?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*The players carrying Sachin and rounding around the stadium with flags... *


----------



## U-571

Varad said:


> *NEXT WORLD CUP WILL BE INDIA'S THIS IS JUST THE START*


 
improve your bowling first


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I congrat to all indians members for winning this world cup of 2011. Great performances through out the world and well deserved victory. Indians were out of the world even before final. I dont know what they gonna do after this great win in final. And where is sonam pandey and her plans :d you made it guys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_7baOCYg-Q

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prometheus

Chakkkkkk. Deeeeeee evil bharat


----------



## Wonderer

Hum patakhe bhi chhodenge aur rang bhi khelenge ki tum log confuse ho jaoge ki ye holi hay ya diwali.


----------



## Varad

NO.1 IN TEST CRICKET
NO 1 IN ODIS 
VOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## iPhone

Indians, leave PDF NOW and go out and PARTY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

Ahmad said:


> congradulatins to indian members. good job.


 
thanks, we trained really hard for this moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Varad said:


> *TO BECOME WORLD CHAMPIONS WE HAVE BEATEN EVERY PAST CHAMPIONS TEAM
> 1. WEST INDIES
> 2 AUSTRALIA
> 3 PAKISTAN
> 4 SRI LANKA
> 
> WHAT A TEAM.. WHAT A CAPTAIN & WHAT A NATION
> JAI HIND*


 
you couldnt have beaten the same aussie champ team, same pak champ team and the same westindian champ team.... but india did well to convince icc to remove top pak bowlers from the team... if u r not capable play dirty


----------



## Devil Soul

congrats to india for winning the wc 2011 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

iPhone said:


> Indians, leave PDF NOW and go out and PARTY.


 
Its 1 pm here, its like 11 pm there. They should party their @sses off..


----------



## iPhone

U-571 said:


> you couldnt have beaten the same aussie champ team, same pak champ team and the same westindian champ team.... but india did well to convince icc to remove top pak bowlers from the team... if u r not capable play dirty



common man, leave it. it's their moment.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

U-571 said:


> you couldnt have beaten the same aussie champ team, same pak champ team and the same westindian champ team.... but india did well to convince icc to remove top pak bowlers from the team... if u r not capable play dirty


 
*sore loser alert*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*Proud to be an INDIAN.....*

People running on the streets....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

When Spark and some other Indians members asked me to put on this as avatar ,I was like "What difference is it going to make?We won't win anyway" 
I kinda regret the pessimism,but thankfully its compensated with the victory.

Hurray!


----------



## pakdefender

Why arent they lifitng MS Dhoni on their shoulders ? He is the Captain after all and he hit the winning runs

they lifted Sachin , they lifted Garry Kirsten but not Dhoni ? Why ? 

they dont seem like him , is it cause he's Sikh ?!?


----------



## Ahmad

Shinigami said:


> thanks, we trained really hard for this moment


 
mmm and that hard work paid off. congs once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Congrats India, well deserved victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paan Singh

pakdefender said:


> Why arent they lifitng MS Dhoni on their shoulders ? He is the Captain after all
> 
> They lifted Sachin , They lifted Garry Kirsten but not Dhoni ? Why ?
> 
> *They dont like him , is it cause he's Sikh ?*!?


 
poor troll

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

pakdefender said:


> Why arent they lifitng MS Dhoni on their shoulders ? He is the Captain after all
> 
> They lifted Sachin , They lifted Garry Kirsten but not Dhoni ? Why ?
> 
> They dont like him , is it cause he's Sikh ?!?


 
Dhoni isnt SIKH, stop your conspiracy theories..


----------



## Kinetic

*Guys let all the conspiracy losers become frustrated.... lets us enjoy.... *


----------



## Varad

YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THAT. ITS OUR TEAM AND OUR CUP. LIVE WITH THAT


----------



## rikki

India wins


----------



## Firemaster

Kinetic said:


> *Proud to be an INDIAN.....*
> 
> People running on the streets....


 
please post the pictures if taken. thanks


----------



## Shinigami

iPhone said:


> common man, leave it. it's their moment.


 
so true...

28 years without WC trophy....

an average indian would rather go 28 years without getting laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*ENJOY IT GUYS THESE MOMENTS COME IN A LIFETIME. LET THE LOSERS CRY *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Congratz Inda for winning the WC and for not having players like Younis, Kamran and Misbah. You really deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mabs

Guys lets not be sore losers and give credit where its due. The Indian team has played well under a good leader and won the world cup. They handled the pressure well which essentially is the only thing between a win and a lose in a high pressure knock out game.

To my Indian pals

I know you guys are on top of the world right now but try not to belittle others while you shower in your victory. Party Hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Varad

[*B]SACHIN HAS GOT IT FINALLY FINAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*[/B]


----------



## pakdefender

NOBODY is thanking Dhonni! Wonder why


----------



## Ahmad

post some of the pictures guys.


----------



## Shinigami

Mabs said:


> Guys lets not be sore losers and give credit where its due. The Indian team has played well under a good leader and won the world cup. They handled the pressure well which essentially is the only thing between a win and a lose in a high pressure knock out game.
> 
> To my Indian pals
> 
> *I know you guys are on top of the world right now but try not to belittle others while you shower in your victory. Party Hard*.



its going to get dirty here, after all, its been 28 years


----------



## Ahmad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

pakdefender said:


> NOBODY is thanking Dhonni! Wonder why


 
pakistanis will thk dhoni,enjoy kar yaar..
kyun trolling kar rha hai


----------



## Kinetic

*East or West INDIA is the Best!!!! *


----------



## Hyde



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats to Indian friends , and Sachin to finally get the best prize in Cricket 

Team showed great composure !!! Impressive Win 

The wicket had no turn at all but the game was equal with both team

Congrats

Jeet Ho to Aesi ho warna na ho .... 

True Team Spirit by Jnr to show responsibility great fight


Full value for my hard earned cash today and there was no stress of watching Pakistan for a change
Wah wah Azad ka dil khush ho giya


Very Professional 6 in end - shandar !!! Dhamekedar

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Paan Singh

Zaki said:


>


 
aap to isi ki wait kar rahe ho


----------



## IND151

India ......................... the undominated cricket superpower!


----------



## desiman

*diya guma ke!!! chak de india b!!! jai hind !!! proud to be indian !!! can't stop the tears*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalai Lama

*WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I can sense the wasted Indians...


----------



## HellzHere

Team players were in tears!! What a moment!!!!!!!!!!
Bhajji got emotional with Virat Kohli.
Loved iT!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalai Lama

Lots of beer tonight!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Congrats india...... well played.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paan Singh

now i will eat my dinner


----------



## Hyde

Prism said:


> aap to isi ki wait kar rahe ho


nahi - she said she will do it in players dressing room and the ground... and by her looks she looks like TB effected patient so i ain't interested


----------



## LaBong

Time to google Poonam Pandey!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

*fireworks continuing, crowd running in the street, saying "INDIA INDIA"..... we are still celebrating.... all the neighbors came to our house....... This one one of the happiest moment of my life. *


----------



## U-571

Asim Aquil said:


> There were just too many big names in this Indian team for them to lose. Just start counting player by player and they were a truly impressive side, batting wise, there hasn't been a better set of batsmen ever, perhaps never since the old West Indies giant team. India's #7 batsman, Raina, can be better than the #1 batsman in many top sides, that's telling you what sort of batsmen they went in with.


 
since westindies u gotta be kidding me right????

the previous aussie team from 99 to 07 had a better batting line up, with gilchrist, haddin, ponting etc


----------



## Paan Singh

Zaki said:


> nahi - she said she will do it in players dressing room and the ground... and by her looks she looks like TB effected patient so i ain't interested


 
aap ko tb se kya lena...


----------



## Trichy

Congrats to Team India. Make ur happy.


----------



## Ahmad

dont drink too much guys, keep it mderate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wonderer

Now if some one says me that dhoni is lucky captain I will whip his .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I cant believe we won!!!


----------



## Paan Singh

Ahmad said:


> dont drink too much guys, keep it mderate.


 
m drinking only water

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Well Played India - you have shown. 

Now India is a challenge - and the world is to face it!

Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zakiahmed

hats off to u INDIA.....

REALLY CHAMPS.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hashkeys

Thank you Mabs.. I am new here. And been meaning to say this. India has won. But I salute the Pakistani and Sri Lankan team. Well-played cricket alround. Someday the cup will find its way to Pakistan and Sri Lanka too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

pakdefender said:


> Ok I just found out that this attitude of not thanking Dhonni is beacuse he is from a *lower caste*
> 
> 
> 
> Caste-Virus in Indian Cricket « Atrocity News
> 
> This is just like the attitude towards Hockey Player , Dhanraj pillai
> 
> It was VERY obvious that everyone was thanking Sachin , saying they played for him , even Gary Kirsten was given more aplause that MS Dhoni
> 
> hmmm very obvious , you cant deny


 
Look at you, I smell some thing burning....

Dont be a sore loser...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Syama Ayas said:


> When Spark and some other Indians members asked me to put on this as avatar ,I was like "What difference is it going to make?We won't win anyway"
> I kinda regret the pessimism,but thankfully its compensated with the victory.
> 
> Hurray!


 

That was my idea. Though i droped that pic after we tied... silly me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Congrats india...... well played.


 
did u make any money off this match?


----------



## Ahmad

dedication and hard work, here is the result we see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

pakdefender said:


> Ok I just found out that this attitude of not thanking Dhonni is beacuse he is from a *lower caste*
> 
> 
> 
> Caste-Virus in Indian Cricket « Atrocity News
> 
> This is just like the attitude towards Hockey Player , Dhanraj pillai
> 
> It was VERY obvious that everyone was thanking Sachin , saying they played for him , even Gary Kirsten was given more aplause that MS Dhoni
> 
> hmmm very obvious , you cant deny


 
*Get a life..... *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Time Assassin

India is the 2011 Winner!!!

but i belive both Pakitsan and Sri Lanka won something in this tornament also.

And you say 2015 next time?

2012 Twenty20 in Sri Lanka!!!!! 16 TEAMS!!!!!! rumours is they will do it like a football table where 4 teams per group - top 2 qualify.

2014 Twenty20 in Bangladesh!!!!

Might as well enjoy South Asia's dominence in Cricket because China wants to come in 2019 and they will bring skills like no tommorrow. Their Fielders will do some kung-fu dives and they will run ultra fast (im not being stereotypical) thats what they plan on doing, they are training already.


----------



## SpArK

*Mahi Ve 

Tussi Great ho

Taufa Kabool Karo

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shinigami said:


> did u make any money off this match?


 
 ... yup.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*my man YUVI is man of the tournament!!*


----------



## Frank Martin

Yuvraj is Man of the Series


----------



## pakdefender

it is so damnn blatant , even Ravi Shastri told Dhonni to run off 'well talk later' after he got man of the match


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Water Car Engineer

pakdefender said:


> it is so damnn blatant , even Ravi Shastri told Dhonni to run off 'well talk later' after he got man of the match


 
Did you hear the cheer?? Sore loser?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Well done India! Congrats to the Indian fans. 

Its a heartbreak for both SL and Pak to have gone so far yet not far enough to become world champions.

On to the next WC gents!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paan Singh

blain2 said:


> Well done India! Congrats to the Indian fans.
> 
> Its a heartbreak for both SL and Pak to have gone so far yet not far enough to become world champions.
> 
> On to the next WC gents!


 
plz take care of *pakdefender*


----------



## U-571

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hey...... where is ms panday?????


 
yeah where is she, did she do what she challanged before, or was it a publicity stunt???


----------



## SpArK




----------



## bangali

congrat india.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pakdefender

Liquid said:


> Did you hear the cheer?? Sore loser?



the cheers for sachin were louder and infact when finally Dhonni went up to Ravi Shastri the cheers were kind of dull , cant deny it man , its happening right now


----------



## SpArK

The winning shot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## U-571

pakdefender said:


> the cheers for sachin were louder and infact when finally Dhonni went up to Ravi Shastri the cheers were kind of dull , cant deny it man , its happening right now


 
stop it man let them enjoy


----------



## SpArK

pakdefender said:


> the cheers for sachin were louder and infact when finally Dhonni went up to Ravi Shastri the cheers were kind of dull , cant deny it man , its happening right now


 
Oh u got a cheerometer attached... its sachin's home gorund.. u sicko....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Ponam panday hai hai.... hahahha


 
2 weaks of publicity stunt and efforts to attract news channels shameless


----------



## Water Car Engineer

pakdefender said:


> the cheers for sachin were louder and infact when finally Dhonni went up to Ravi Shastri the cheers were kind of dull , cant deny it man , its happening right now


 
You're such a sore loser, first you said it was because he was Sikh then low caste. It doesnt matter.






eat it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Varad

*GUYS PLZZZZZZZZZ PRAY SACHIN DOES NOT ANNOUNCE HIS RETIREMENT.
PLEASE PLEASE*


----------



## fawwaxs

congrats to all indian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98

We are the champions
We are the champions
No time for losers
'Cause we are the champions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Party tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

poor Dhonni even in his speech he was giving explanations about his decesions , it seems he has been questioned all along the way and when finally india won the cup its was not him but Sachin ( who scored a mesaly total today ) that everyone thanked and praised.

India are now the world Champions of cricket no doubt , but even in this win certain realities of india are very obvious to the keen eye.


----------



## Mabs

U know with all the chaos and bulls**t that surrounds us today, its nice to see someone so happy. I so wish that it was our boys in green celebrating and basking in the glory, but as a human I am just glad to see the Indian players smiling and enjoying their win. We should all learn to rejoice when we rise and not when others fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AvidSpice

We are the CHAMPIONS 




YIPEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dalai Lama

pakdefender said:


> poor Dhonni even in his speech he was giving explanations about his decesions , it seems he has been questioned all along the way and when finally india won the cup its was not him but Sachin ( who scored a mesaly total today ) that everyone thanked and praised.
> 
> India are now the world Champions of cricket no doubt , but even in this win certain realities of india are very obvious to the keen eye.



Keep talking sh*t.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

TheDeletedUser said:


> Keep talking sh*t.


 
Poor guy is burning...


----------



## pakdefender

but one has to say , well played team india , they wanted to win , they were hungry for it and they won


----------



## Varad

TheDeletedUser said:


> Keep talking sh*t.



what more will you expect from losers bro.. every loser thinks that other person is like him

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




Varad said:


> what more will you expect from losers bro.. every loser thinks that other person is like him


 
enjoy their envy. live the moment


----------



## Dalai Lama

Liquid said:


> Poor guy is burning...


 
It's the Sri Lankans who lost (and very graciously too). I don't know why this guy's a** is on fire though.


----------



## Kinetic

*TRICOLOUR is everywhere!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## divya

!!!! aaj fir peeni padegi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Dalai Lama

Anyway party at my house tonight and *pakdefender* you're invited (just to piss you off even more).

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## U-571

where is punaam panday, i hate those people who make empty promises  esp on the record and in the media, if she knows her daddy, maybe her daddy convinced her otherwise


----------



## Varad

*INDIA HAVE BEEN THE NO.1 TEST TEAM
2 TIMES WORLD CHAMPIONS 
1 TIME T-20 WORLD CHAMPION

A FEAT ACHIEVED BY NO OTHER COUNTRY*


----------



## divya

I never cry like girls but today i cried like a baby.......................................

shoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy


----------



## toxic_pus

pakdefender said:


> Ok I just found out that this attitude of not thanking Dhonni is beacuse he is from a *lower caste*
> 
> 
> 
> Caste-Virus in Indian Cricket « Atrocity News
> 
> This is just like the attitude towards Hockey Player , Dhanraj pillai
> 
> It was VERY obvious that everyone was thanking Sachin , saying they played for him , even Gary Kirsten was given more aplause that MS Dhoni
> 
> hmmm very obvious , you cant deny


 
Open Google. Type 'LIFE'. Hit enter. That is the closest you will ever come to getting a 'life'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

Liquid said:


> Poor guy is burning...



when Pakistan won the world cup in 1992 , Imran Khan went on say that 'in the twilight of my career *I* have finally won the world cup' that got noticed since it was not him who won the cup is it was a team effort as it always is.

there is NO denying that no one was really appriciative of Dhonni today and such things do get noticed


----------



## Varad

AND ALL THIS WITH THE SO CALLED WEAK BOWLING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AvidSpice

In Bangalore, whole of MG Road is bustling with people...! Damn! Not even an inch of space. Awesome experience!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

TheDeletedUser said:


> Anyway party at my house tonight and *pakdefender* you're invited (just to piss you off even more).



I might drop in , Im in Ireland too , you'll have to hide all your women though


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Sore losers just watch starting at 1:23... Take it in slowly...


----------



## T-Faz

Congratulations to India, they were the better team and they played some great cricket along the way.

Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## divya

Where are those sheela ki jawani shayars.... kya hua un logo ka......


----------



## Kinetic

*My friends from Chennai celebrating on Marina beach. *


----------



## U-571

Varad said:


> *INDIA HAVE BEEN THE NO.1 TEST TEAM
> 2 TIMES WORLD CHAMPIONS
> 1 TIME T-20 WORLD CHAMPION
> 
> A FEAT ACHIEVED BY NO OTHER COUNTRY*


 
now dont get over hyped


----------



## Mabs

If that Poonam girl does not live up to her word, I expect an Egypt like revolution in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

pakdefender said:


> I might drop in , Im in Ireland too , you'll have to hide all your women though



Hehe, that's why I invited you. BTW they're not my women and they can take care of themselves. Lol!. And bring you're own beer. We're drinking cobra tonight!


----------



## Varad

U-571 said:


> now dont get over hyped


 
IF SAYING THE TRUTH IS BEING OVER HYPED. THEN I AM OVER HYPED. KINDLY BEAR WITH ME

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hembo

*


divya said:



!!!! aaj fir peeni padegi

Click to expand...

 
Teri to.... Aaj Phirse bole to.. Aaj hi fulto pini parenge... We r the world beaters...................... Woooooooooooooooooooo.. I'm so happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.........*.. an drunk.


----------



## Kinetic

U-571 said:


> now dont get over hyped


 
Let don't become over frustrated by India's win, clam down, this is celebration time. INDIA is world champion.


----------



## U-571

pakdefender said:


> I might drop in , Im in Ireland too , you'll have to hide all your women though


 
lets go together, im in london but can go to dublin, lets celeb together


----------



## hembo

*Congratulations to all Indians...

And other nationals who supported us...


Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## divya

pakdefender said:


> I might drop in , Im in Ireland too , you'll have to hide all your women though


 
Here they are... i guess you can modify the gesture


----------



## U-571

Kinetic said:


> Let don't become over frustrated by India's win, clam down, this is celebration time. INDIA is world champion.


 
im not frustrated, my frustration ended with afridi captaincy and idiocracy, but he is clearly being over hyped...., he said a feat achieved by no other, its a blatant lie...


----------



## hembo

*Pakdefender...... 

What do you have to say mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## toxic_pus

hembo said:


> *
> 
> Teri to.... Aaj Phirse bole to.. Aaj hi fulto pini parenge... We r the world beaters...................... Woooooooooooooooooooo.. I'm so happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.........*.. an drunk.


 
Easy on your keyboard now....


----------



## divya

hembo said:


> *
> 
> Teri to.... Aaj Phirse bole to.. Aaj hi fulto pini parenge... We r the world beaters...................... Woooooooooooooooooooo.. I'm so happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.........*.. an drunk.


 

hahahaha i asked my fiance hahahahahah he kept a whole stock..................................... burp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AvidSpice

And how could India lose when Rajni, Ghajni and Dhoni were at the same place? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

Here you go guys..... tiranga..........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

JanjaWeed said:


> *my man YUVI is man of the tournament!!*


and the last prediction also came true 

see i am genius


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Guys i am leaving towards India Gate with all my friends,,!!! Still Can't beleive we win the World cup!! We are the Champs..!! Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Enjoy people...tonight is going to be awesome with beer,sheer......BBye all

PARTY HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*


----------



## Varad

U-571 said:


> im not frustrated, my frustration ended with afridi captaincy and idiocracy, but he is clearly being over hyped...., he said a feat achieved by no other, its a blatant lie...


 
KINDLY NAME THE COUNTRY OTHER THAN INDIAS WHICH HAVE ACHIEVED THE FEATS I MENTIONED IN MY POST


----------



## jbond197

divya said:


> Where are those sheela ki jawani shayars.... kya hua un logo ka......


 
Leave them alone.. Sheela aur Munni bhaari pad gayi un becharon ke captan pe..


----------



## Kinetic

*Lions of India......*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

U-571 said:


> hand looks like divya is aunty ji


 
says who 571 year old U for Uncle


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

My entire family is celebrating!!wonderful achievement!thank you guru Gary and everyone else in the support staff for guiding our team through thick and thin.
Time for FOSTER'S!!
Jai Hind.


----------



## marcos98

History repeats itself,2nd april 1983 and 2nd april 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## divya

jbond197 said:


> Leave them alone.. Sheela aur Munni bhaari pad gayi un becharon ke captan pe..


 
Its time for


----------



## Capt.Popeye

INDIA, CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD TONIGHT!!!
The MEN IN BLUE did it for us and themselves. Proud to be an Indian. Thanks MSD and his team!
Sri Lanka fought a match worthy of the World Cup Final. But bad luck this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## U-571

Varad said:


> KINDLY NAME THE COUNTRY OTHER THAN INDIAS WHICH HAVE ACHIEVED THE FEATS I MENTIONED IN MY POST


 
australia, has won 4 wcps, played in more of them, has been consistent no one for a decade or so


----------



## SAUD-404

Congrats to Indian all over the world well played !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

This man's contribution was greatest..... 






and the Captain....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

U-571 said:


> australia, has won 4 wcps, played in more of them, has been consistent no one for a decade or so and qualified for t20 finals too...


 
HAVE THEY WON IT. PLEASE ANSWER.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Congratulations To Indians, you people earned it....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## U-571

Varad said:


> HAVE THEY WON IT. PLEASE ANSWER.


 
has india won 4 wcps??? this is also unmatched


----------



## Zeluvaa

Mumbai is literally going crazy right now! Just spoke with people back home. 

The firecrackers, screaming, noise is just unbelievable. Literally everyone is heading to Nariman Point/ Marine drive and Wankhede stadium. There must be thousands of people there.


----------



## Kinetic

*Thanks to every other nationals for their well wishes. *

*
Team INDIA with World Cup....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## President Camacho

*Man this was hell of a match... and the end result is indescribable !

I can't appreciate Dhoni enough for the perseverance he showed under such immense pressure!!!

Congratulations to all my friends!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Just went out to get a haircut, went to three shops they were open but everyone's watching the cricket coverage and they kept turning people away .

All Indians on the roads, honking like crazy, perhaps even drunk. Its super dangerous, Emirati police doesn't take kindly to any other country celebrating like mad on the streets, and if you're discovered drunk, even "tipsy", you're dead meat. I just hope tomorrows papers don't read out any unfortunate accidents due to the world cup.

Be responsible in the victory guys. You won't have a lot of fun celebrating the WC up there (or down)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

DELHI is on HIgh...... FIRE WORKS AND BEER + CROWD AT WEEE HOUR.....


----------



## Varad

U-571 said:


> has india won 4 wcps??? this is also unmatched


 
you are deviating. i mentioned in my post we are the no.1 test team, 2 times world champions and 1 time t-20 champions. australia have never won the t-20 world cup. so by any means no other country other than INDIA has achieved that feat,
regarding 4 world cups of australia. aaj toh shuruaat hai only 2 more world cups to go and we'll equal them


----------



## Frank Martin

Enjoy the Party guys.  This thread become a Super hit


----------



## Kinetic

*Bangalore goes crazy..... people of all ages came to the streets...... *


yuvi crying....






kohli and bhajji........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Congratulations to India and all Indians!! We proved that we are world champions

Sorry for the teams thrashed by Team India on the way to Cup!! Come better prepared next time you may stand a chance..


----------



## Gene

WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS.....................


----------



## mautkimaut

marcos98 said:


> History repeats itself,2nd april 1983 and 2nd april 2011


 
25 june 1983 was the day we won worldcup


----------



## Dalai Lama

*TheDeletedUser Bharadwaj Zeluvaa HellzHere divya+ Varad Blue Sword Kinetic+ Roby+ rpraveenkum+ U-571 trident2010 Burninspice humanfirst+ takeiteasy xenon seiko+ rofl Gene Wolfenstein marcos98 pakdefender newdelhinsa genmirajborgza786+ Liquid+ Leonidas madooxno9+ Karthic Sri+ Abir+ Gossipmonger sam27 Mike2011 Wonderer dekho TechMan yuba mautkimaut Nothing+ Trident gowthamraj+ shrivatsa riCoh Avishekh indianrabbit+ Mabs Indian Gurkha hembo+ abhay aristocrat+ Bhushan+ jha+ true_indian*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Kinetic said:


> *
> Team INDIA with World Cup....*


 
Guys remember this scene....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver




----------



## justanobserver

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98

mautkimaut said:


> 25 june 1983 was the day we won worldcup


 
whatver dude...we won....

screw dates ...

ps- i am tipsy......


----------



## Mech

The moderator dudes are deleting threads...but...this is gonna be my last post from my phone. We have chivas regal, smirnoff , old port P) aaand.....shark tooth. Steak for substance. Lalalalalalala gotta get drunk ASAP...........WITH MY GF!:O

So many people here...so much joy .....LOL!!

WOHOOOO! AND G'NIGHT !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kinetic

*Umpire signaling the best six of the WC...... *






Wankhede celebrating...






Team India with WC...


----------



## KS

*Indianzzzzzzzzzz...........Watcha doig hereeeeeeeee..??!?!?!?!?!? 



Go, boozeeee,...am already boozing.......,patray hard......NOI PDF toady !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


&#2951;&#2984;&#3021;&#2980;&#3007;&#2991;&#2985;&#3021; &#2958;&#2985;&#3021;&#2993;&#3009; &#2970;&#3018;&#2994;&#3021;&#2994;&#2975;&#3006; ..&#2980;&#2994;&#3016; &#2984;&#3007;&#2990;&#3007;&#2992;&#3021;&#2984;&#3021;&#2980;&#3009; &#2984;&#3007;&#2994;&#3021;&#2994;&#2975;&#3006;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Evil Flare

WOW ..... This is the match we forced me to Love Dhoni .....  ... I was never his Fan but Hell yeah .. I am now ... 

He really played innings of his life .. This moments will always be remembers by Millions of Indians for many many decades ....

Congratulation to whole Indian Nation for this Glorious World Cup ....

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## marcos98

I THOUGHT INDIA WIL LOSEE THEN I SAW RAJNIKANTH IN THE STADIUM ,
THEN I WAS SURE......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Aamir Zia said:


> WOW ..... This is the match we forced me to Love Dhoni .....  ... I was never his Fan but Hell yeah .. I am now ...
> 
> He really played innings of his life .. This moments will always be remembers by Millions of Indians for many many decades ....
> 
> Congratulation to whole Indian Nation for this Glorious World Cup ....


 
It was indeed a pretty badass match..


----------



## U-571

madooxno9 said:


>


 
but we cant read chinese here


----------



## Kinetic

Mabs said:


> @ Divya
> 
> I am sure everyone is just fooling around about the Poonam Panday deal girl. You guys just won the world cup. *How about giving hate a lil bit of a break eh?*


 
Thanks for the advice but put it on the right person ie U-571 who cannot bear that India won the cup. lol 


More pics....


----------



## Wounded-Monk

YouTube - tunak tunak tun


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Jako

burrrrrrrrrrp.........beer n RS
wid a bit of BONG
nd seeing the world BLUE!


----------



## DesiGuy

Hats off to gambir and dhoni!!!!!!!

and a tight slap to those haters.....well, they know that.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## AvidSpice

It's gonna be a long long night!


----------



## Kinetic

*175 members and guests browsing this thread!!!!! * 


Bengal celebrating.....


----------



## Gene

U-571 said:


> but we cant read chinese here


 





i think these are written in latin !!!!!


----------



## Elmo

Full on troll-fest! 

In any case, *CONGRATS INDIA!*


Brilliant play!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## marcos98




----------



## divya




----------



## madooxno9




----------



## jbond197

.....................................................................


----------



## nForce

Congrats India...Im happy for the Worldcup victory..we earned it.I am happy for Sachin,for him its yet another record in a very long list,I am happy for team India,deserved it.Last but never the least,I am proud of the nation to which I belong


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Kinetic

Feel the power.....


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Oh come on are you dracula ?  .look at indian they dont even have manners to say thanks to me who congrat them with open heart..


 
We are to high off of the victory right now. We will thank you later...P

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

i wanted Sri lanka to win

bt dnt knw why my heart wanted india to win

i dnt know why i wanted india to win after the lankan batting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Elmo said:


> Full on troll-fest!
> 
> In any case, *CONGRATS INDIA!*
> 
> 
> Brilliant play!


 
thanks

We all bled BLUE!!!!!


----------



## Roybot

Number 1 in ODI and Test rankings, and the World Champions. INDIA


----------



## Hulk

Does anyone know where to watch highlight online.


----------



## Frank Martin

* 
Number 1 Test Team... 
Now 
The Number 1 ODI Team too *


----------



## takeiteasy

Well Done Team India. MS Dhoni deserves the boquets. 

sreesanth is damn lucky being part of the world cup winning team. Dhoni's team had to work extra bits to beat the runs sreesanth gave up to Lanka Team  

so many bollywood,politicos watching the match!


----------



## Kinetic

farhan_9909 said:


> i wanted Sri lanka to win
> 
> bt dnt knw why my heart wanted india to win
> 
> i dnt know why i wanted india to win after the lankan batting


 
Thanks for what you thought!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

All Dhoni haters .. Where are they ??? even so much Indians question his batting & his captaincy ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## divya

Dediacate to Man In Blue


----------



## Mabs

@ Kinetic

Pal, if i was in your place I would not even bother with anything that anyone had to say. All i would be concerned about is just living the moment and partying it up. Try ignoring the haters, I am sure they'll drift away.

@ Divya

Loving India does not mean that you gotta hate Pakistan or any other country. I am sure noone is dieing here to see anyone take their clothes off, people were just playing around. Much worse things have been discussed on this forum but I have not seen you label anyone a pervert before. Anyway, I do not wana ruin the moment but that Islamic nation reference was a cheap below the belt shot.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Elmo

Closing this for five mins for moderation.

@ Losers who want to see Poonam naked: seriously, you thought you could get away demanding that here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## armageddon2012

*Congrats to all indians and indian team supporters. *


----------



## nForce

We all screamed so much cheering for team India,that I can hardly speak anything right now....


----------



## palash_kol

* BOOM BOOM BOOM *.........
*
Congratuation Team India......Congratulation to supporters who supported Indian Team......

Its just like a dream come true for all we Indians......*


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## DesiGuy

Those r in india........why r u guys on PDF????????????


Go outside and ENJOY the freeking party and it's night morover.....


----------



## relativiti

Congrats India!!
Congratulations to Sachin Ramesh Tendulkar!!
Let this night be the longest night!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Mahendra Singh Dhoni and Gautam Gambhir *


----------



## nForce

DesiGuy said:


> Those r in india........why r u guys on PDF????????????
> 
> 
> Go outside and ENJOY the freeking party and it's night morover.....


 
I am the bartender here  ..I had a few rounds.will not go for any more.Some people have to stay conscious just to make sure nothing goes wrong...Just fixed the fourth round..Posting messages in the mean time using my laptop


----------



## EagleEyes

Great captain this Dhoni guy, much better than the over-rated and over-hyped Sachin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

I must say Dhoni has nerves of steel!


----------



## Dalai Lama

WebMaster said:


> Great captain this Dhoni guy, much better than the over-rated and over-hyped Sachin.



Dhoni really came through today but Sachin has been doing that for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fallstuff

*Congrats to all Indians*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Wounded-Monk

WebMaster said:


> Great captain this Dhoni guy, much better than the over-rated and over-hyped Sachin.



nana nana na re........


----------



## Wounded-Monk

Anhoni ko honi karde honi ko anhoni ek jaga jab jama ho teeno Rajni Gajni aur Dhoni......


----------



## gaurish

WebMaster said:


> Great captain this Dhoni guy, much better than the over-rated and over-hyped Sachin.


 
OVER RATED OVER HYPED...??????????????????? SEE THE STATURE OF THE MAN U TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## RayBan

WebMaster said:


> Great captain this Dhoni guy, much better than the over-rated and over-hyped Sachin.


 
how would you rate sachin? what is your criteria of rating Webby? over hyped is already shaeed.


----------



## Dr sim

WebMaster said:


> Great captain this Dhoni guy, much better than the over-rated and over-hyped Sachin.


 
what u fail to understand is that CRICKET is a team game. if not for SACHIN India would not have reached the finals in first place.sachin ( 98 ) is 98 times better than ur cheap comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wounded-Monk

twitter on fire.........


----------



## alphamale




----------



## Bangalorean

Guys, why are you all pouncing on Webmaster for expressing his opinion? I don't agree with him, but lots of Indians feel that he is overrated - so let it be, and just enjoy the current moment of winning the world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Congratulations to India

I have seen this worldcup closey many mnay things fishy!

Matches playing style of semi finals and finals almost same... not typical pakistan's and srilanka style cricket... pitches... ICC officials... supporters .. (all are same from same country) 

The post political style worldcup i have eva seen!

anyway Enjoy celebration!

Congratulations India!


----------



## Paan Singh

WebMaster said:


> Great captain this Dhoni guy, much better than the over-rated and over-hyped Sachin.


 
dhoni and team dedicated this cup to the sachin and country only


----------



## LaBong

Okay guys be a responsible winner, no need of snide remarks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

@WEBBY 
Think a million times before commenting about Sachin, and that too infront of Indians.


----------



## RayBan

sachins dream is over  fruitfuly. shoiab overhyped player had a poor send off or no send off at all. Webby ?


----------



## nForce

WebMaster said:


> Great captain this Dhoni guy, much better than the over-rated and over-hyped Sachin.


 
Thanks for your comment about Dhoni as a captain Webmaster.

But your comment about sachin was unnecessary in my opinion.
You can of course speak of what you think to be right,but there are many who will disagree with you,including me.
This is the sixth and most probably the last worldcup for the little master and yet he manages to be the second highest scorer in this Worldcup. I will not go through the entire list of achievements,for its way too long.
He has proved time and again what he is worth of.
One last record was missing in his book,a Worldcup victory,and now he has got that too.I am happy for him,happy for team India.


----------



## JanjaWeed

WebMaster said:


> Great captain this Dhoni guy, much better than the over-rated and over-hyped Sachin.


 
guys who plays with him doesn't think that way! they did it for him & he is the only reason we won the cup!! 'cause what god wants, god gets!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RayBan

poor overrated player shoiabs career ended in the pavilion waiting for his turn the real champion is celebrating the other is stoned somewhere lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra

congratulations! 
it was really a great chase.


----------



## brahmastra

Stealth said:


> *India deserve victory because India spend $$$$$ to win this worldcup for many reasons
> 
> *


 
whatever makes you sleep tight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## relativiti

WebMaster said:


> Great captain this Dhoni guy, much better than the over-rated and over-hyped Sachin.


 
Are you comparing a GOD with a human???
Indian captainship is a crown of thorns.......not every one can handle that.........all great players need not be good captains.


----------



## Hammy007

RayBan said:


> poor overrated player shoiabs career ended in the pavilion waiting for his turn the real champion is celebrating the other is stoned somewhere lol


 
over rated player?????, surely its a shame enjoyin his match in pavillion as u pointed but over rated player, your india hasnt able to produce such players in entire history


----------



## RayBan

22 users browsing this
thread. (42 members and 80 guests)
RayBan , aristocrat ,
jamesbond000111 , relativiti ,
gaurish , ashant ,
pakdefender ,
TheDeletedUser ,
mautkimaut , Skull and
Bones , genmirajborgza786 ,
nForce , Swati Shukla ,
KSRaj , Bangalorean , Blue
Sword , Liquid , Wounded-
Monk , Mabs ,
praveen007 , Dr sim ,
madooxno9 , true_indian ,
Mech , Marshal , yuba ,
sab , Stealth , jha ,
Aqua , Trident ,
TechMan , vamsi ,
Viraat , Impasse ,
Perceptron , hembo


----------



## gaurish

Hammy007 said:


> over rated player?????, surely its a shame enjoyin his match in pavillion as u pointed but over rated player, your india hasnt able to produce such players in entire history


 
AND WE DONT NEED SUCH PLAYERS IN OUR FUTURE ALSO I HOPE WE DONT PRODUCE SUCH CRICKETERS LIKE URS ... WE HAVE ENOUGH TALENT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

^^^

Guys come on chill! 

@Indians in India: You guys should be out drinking. Get off the forum NAO!


----------



## gubbi

A well earned victory. Congratulations.



Proud to be Indian - our mantra!


----------



## Mabs

Dhoni's definitely got nerves of steel. That's the kinda guy you need to march your troops. There have been many players who were great as individuals but faltered when they had to bear the burden of captaincy. A prime example would be Gambhir, who as a player is pretty good but would not make a good captain. He is too jumpy, emotional and hot-headed for the job.

*Mental is to physical as three is to one*. This should be the criteria for a captain.


----------



## third eye

Stealth said:


> *India deserve victory because India spend $$$$$ to win this worldcup for many reasons
> 
> *


 
Is this the best you could come out with in moments of extreme jealousy & despair ?


----------



## Skull and Bones

Hammy007 said:


> over rated player?????, surely its a shame enjoyin his match in pavillion as u pointed but over rated player, your india hasnt able to produce such players in entire history


 
So what have he done extraordinarily out of the box? 
Has he won the world cup for you guys? 
Players are not ready made, you need to train them to achieve that position. After so many scandals, players like Shoib Akhtar's career would have ended in India years ago.


----------



## gaurish

TheDeletedUser said:


> ^^^
> 
> Guys come on chill!
> 
> @Indians in India: You guys should be out drinking. Get off the forum NAO!


 
SIR AT OUR PLACE ITS GRAND PARTY TOMORROW .... NOW SLEEPTIME WITH PDF


----------



## relativiti

Stealth said:


> *India deserve victory because India spend $$$$$ to win this worldcup for many reasons
> 
> *


 
Nice joke!!!
anyway PCB its getting its share of the tournament revenues.........be happy with that!!........lets see if its used to create 10 more Afridis or Bin Ladens....Get that Brother..


----------



## Awesome

I actually do not find Dhoni to be of the same Stature of former greats like Ponting, Waugh, Ranatunga, Imran Khan, Border, Kapil Dev...

But he played well today and that makes the difference. Sachin, deserved to retire with a World Cup, he should retired with 99 centuries, it will keep youngsters aching to achieve that 100,100s target.

All in all, it was a typical WC winning team. Filled with greats just like Pakistan team of 1992 was, like Sri Lanka's 96 team was and so on. They have remained true to the format of the WC winners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swati Shukla

ye... we won.. we won.. we won.. my god.. we danced like anything.. the party is still on here. proud of our team. proud of our nation. we are world CHAMPIONS. this is tribute to our beloved, great sachin tendulkar.


----------



## gubbi

Hey y'all. Dont respond to snide comments.

Soak in the adulations and celebrate!


----------



## LaBong

Bangalorean said:


> Pathetic sore loser.
> 
> Abir, with such people around, you expect people not to make snide remarks here?
> 
> Stealth: Players of your country have been proved to be haraamkhors and cheats in the recent past, stop thinking that the whole world is like your people. No country is whining about "fixing, fixing, fixing", except you guys. And thats because you people have been brought up on a staple diet of conspiracy theories and victimhood. Conspiracy theories are beginning to be your national passtime.
> 
> I hope intelligent senior members of the forum, and the mods, knock some sense into such people, before Pakistan begins to be considered a totally gone-case place, full of sore losers and conspiracy maniacs.


 
Well there are Pakistani members like Elmo, Zaki, Mab etc who really deserve respect, let's just ignore the weeds. 

We won, what could be better for us! \m/


----------



## aristocrat

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
man iam sososososososososososososo hapiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## LaBong

Anyway it's was memorable day for me, not just because we won the world cup but also because of some other reasons!


----------



## Mabs

Asim Aquil said:


> I actually do not find Dhoni to be of the same Stature of former greats like Ponting, Waugh, Ranatunga, Imran Khan, Border, Kapil Dev....


 
True that. He's still got a mountain to climb to be named along those people but I think that he's got the right credentials and temperament to get there.


----------



## third eye

Besides India winning the other thing that gave me great pleasure was the three of the top four were Asian countries. Someday BD may catch up , then all four would be Asian.

Hockey has virtually been taken away from Asia by Aus / Europeans. Glad Cricket is coming back to us.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Asim Aquil said:


> I actually do not find Dhoni to be of the same Stature of former greats like *Ponting, Waugh, Ranatunga, Imran Khan, Border, Kapil Dev...*
> But he played well today and that makes the difference. Sachin, deserved to retire with a World Cup, he should retired with 99 centuries, it will keep youngsters aching to achieve that 100,100s target.
> 
> All in all, it was a typical WC winning team. Filled with greats just like Pakistan team of 1992 was, like Sri Lanka's 96 team was and so on. They have remained true to the format of the WC winners.


 
he may not be anywhere near the above mentioned few as per you & few others like you!! but what he has managed to achieve, none of the above mentioned captains have!! that's to win both forms of the world cups as captain!!


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

India has won the cup and congratulation to them , for the love of sport congratulation to Indian fans too. I think Cricket is now south Asian game , Channel 9 of Australia didn't telecast the final live as they are hurt. 
Well the truth is I was backing Sri Lanka but one has to lose and the other has to win. 
Indian fans and Pakistani fans should get Indian and Pakistani full series every year. Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killeragent

I AM SO FUCKIN HAPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## alphamale

@ indian members - stop giving explanation abt tendulkar to some losers. we indians & whole world knows how great is he.


----------



## desiman

pakdefender said:


> Looking at this thread and the responses made by indian memebers , one cant help but agree with the observations made in that other thread about 'the banality of the Indian cricket fan' as it seems very clear that its not the game of cricket that matters , its all about what comes from it [ meaning how does india get projected through cricket ]
> 
> The proof of that is that indian memeber are hovering in this forum , there are 270+ poeple viewing the Members' section all to see what WE have to say about YOUR win ?!?! Doesnt that tell you something , it just shows that Aakar Patel is right in his observations
> 
> Also by getting worked up and using foul language you are letting US take away YOUR moment of win from you.


 
Cricket is religion to us and please tell the same thing to your countrymen who went on a trolling spree after winning the T20 Cup. Its our moment, leave us alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

WC for Indians

Top ICC officials belongs to India
Bookees who comeup on TV already pass many statemnets about All matches are fixed (even before NDTV and other TV asking questions to bookees of every match and the answers go in 101% right direction after result)
All indian matches are in India xpect first one
Ground pitches (made by ICC but Indian officials and even India ex players said Indian can easily make favor pitches)
How Indian team and BCCI made a team with 8 batsman lol how they know all ICC pitches will be Batting ? defintly got favor
Cup in India
Supporters of India Team in India
Maximum sponsors belongs tto India

So whats left ?? LOL India deserve Victory after all they knows Tendulkar now enough to play more cricket especially next 2015 WC so if India lost this worldcup the same thing (negativity will be) against Tendulkar from media and print like Imzamam and rest of other big players who retired from cricket with many loss @ last .. 
India dont want tendulkar will be like those players if India lost this wc defintly tendulkar will also b on target!

My India friend Manav from India already told me many things sort of boookess and prediction game from India that what will happen in this worldcup especially FOR SACHIN @ last he told me look at man "i am happy but did u see my words are reality i told u why they are holding SACHIN on thr shoulders ???" even Yuvi gambir and dhoni did this job so why players holding sachin on thr shoulders ??? lolz

anyway sitll i must say many fishy thngs in this whole worldcuip and my statement before WC and now are still same this is the most POLITICAL style worldcup i have eva seen!

Congratulations to India... @ End doesnt matter .. India won 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Abir said:


> Anyway it's was memorable day for me, not just because we won the world cup but also because of some other reasons!


 
hmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Nice gesture from PM Gilani. 

*Pakistani PM congratulates Team India*


----------



## Jackdaws

insane to be in bombay right now - people dancing on the streets - cops all over smiling - the country's delirious with joy


----------



## kingkobra

Hammy007 said:


> he doesnt need to prove anything he is overhyped player, will stay forever, its current cricket set p that sachin has suddenly become overhyped, in the days of gilchrist, saaed anwer, ponting, waugh, no body even took sachin seriously, his age factor supports him... and he cant perform under pressure, point proved today


 
lol sachin sir has performed so many times under pressure....forgot all the sharjah matches??


----------



## desiman

Stealth said:


> WC for Indians
> 
> Top ICC officials belongs to India
> Bookees who comeup on TV already pass many statemnets about All matches are fixed (even before NDTV and other TV asking questions to bookees of every match and the answers go in 101% right direction after result)
> All indian matches are in India xpect first one
> Ground pitches (made by ICC but Indian officials and even India ex players said Indian can easily make favor pitches)
> How Indian team and BCCI made a team with 8 batsman lol how they know all ICC pitches will be Batting ? defintly got favor
> Cup in India
> Supporters of India Team in India
> Maximum sponsors belongs tto India
> 
> So whats left ?? LOL India deserve Victory after all they knows Tendulkar now enough to play more cricket especially next 2015 WC so if India lost this worldcup the same thing (negativity will be) against Tendulkar from media and print like Imzamam and rest of other big players who retired from cricket with many loss @ last ..
> India dont want tendulkar will be like those players if India lost this wc defintly tendulkar will also b on target!
> 
> My India friend Manav from India already told me many things sort of boookess and prediction game from India that what will happen in this worldcup especially FOR SACHIN @ last he told me look at man "i am happy but did u see my words are reality i told u why they are holding SACHIN on thr shoulders ???" even Yuvi gambir and dhoni did this job so why players holding sachin on thr shoulders ??? lolz
> 
> anyway sitll i must say many fishy thngs in this whole worldcuip and my statement before WC and now are still same this is the most POLITICAL style worldcup i have eva seen!
> 
> Congratulations to India... @ End doesnt matter .. India won 2011


 
Another sore loser


----------



## RayBan

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> India has won the cup and congratulation to them , for the love of sport congratulation to Indian fans too. I think Cricket is now south Asian game , Channel 9 of Australia didn't telecast the final live as they are hurt.
> Well the truth is I was backing Sri Lanka but one has to lose and the other won.
> Indian fans and Pakistani fans should get Indian and Pakistani full series every year. Peace


 
appreciate it mate


----------



## Elmo

To all those who are picking on tendulkar's performance, have you forgotten Afridi's words?

"Sab par bura waqt ata hai, aap par bhi aye ga"... and everyone burst out laughing.

(everyone goes through a bad patch, you too will go through one)


----------



## Ahmad

over one billion peoplee are happy tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Stealth said:


> WC for Indians
> 
> Top ICC officials belongs to India
> Bookees who comeup on TV already pass many statemnets about All matches are fixed (even before NDTV and other TV asking questions to bookees of every match and the answers go in 101% right direction after result)
> All indian matches are in India xpect first one
> Ground pitches (made by ICC but Indian officials and even India ex players said Indian can easily make favor pitches)
> How Indian team and BCCI made a team with 8 batsman lol how they know all ICC pitches will be Batting ? defintly got favor
> Cup in India
> Supporters of India Team in India
> Maximum sponsors belongs tto India
> 
> So whats left ?? LOL India deserve Victory after all they knows Tendulkar now enough to play more cricket especially next 2015 WC so if India lost this worldcup the same thing (negativity will be) against Tendulkar from media and print like Imzamam and rest of other big players who retired from cricket with many loss @ last ..
> India dont want tendulkar will be like those players if India lost this wc defintly tendulkar will also b on target!
> 
> My India friend Manav from India already told me many things sort of boookess and prediction game from India that what will happen in this worldcup especially FOR SACHIN @ last he told me look at man "i am happy but did u see my words are reality i told u why they are holding SACHIN on thr shoulders ???" even Yuvi gambir and dhoni did this job so why players holding sachin on thr shoulders ??? lolz
> 
> anyway sitll i must say many fishy thngs in this whole worldcuip and my statement before WC and now are still same this is the most POLITICAL style worldcup i have eva seen!
> 
> *Congratulations to India... @ End doesnt matter .. India won 2011*


 
You are welcome


----------



## Swati Shukla

sachin is the god of cricket. the best cricket and batsman ever born. please dont compare him with ANYONE. and dhoni is one of the greatest captain india has ever had. thanks to the beautiful hills of uttrakhand.


----------



## Paan Singh

Stealth said:


> WC for Indians
> 
> Top ICC officials belongs to India
> Bookees who comeup on TV already pass many statemnets about All matches are fixed (even before NDTV and other TV asking questions to bookees of every match and the answers go in 101% right direction after result)
> All indian matches are in India xpect first one
> Ground pitches (made by ICC but Indian officials and even India ex players said Indian can easily make favor pitches)
> How Indian team and BCCI made a team with 8 batsman lol how they know all ICC pitches will be Batting ? defintly got favor
> Cup in India
> Supporters of India Team in India
> Maximum sponsors belongs tto India
> 
> So whats left ?? LOL India deserve Victory after all they knows Tendulkar now enough to play more cricket especially next 2015 WC so if India lost this worldcup the same thing (negativity will be) against Tendulkar from media and print like Imzamam and rest of other big players who retired from cricket with many loss @ last ..
> India dont want tendulkar will be like those players if India lost this wc defintly tendulkar will also b on target!
> 
> My India friend Manav from India already told me many things sort of boookess and prediction game from India that what will happen in this worldcup especially FOR SACHIN @ last he told me look at man "i am happy but did u see my words are reality i told u why they are holding SACHIN on thr shoulders ???" even Yuvi gambir and dhoni did this job so why players holding sachin on thr shoulders ??? lolz
> 
> anyway sitll i must say many fishy thngs in this whole worldcuip and my statement before WC and now are still same this is the most POLITICAL style worldcup i have eva seen!
> 
> Congratulations to India... @ End doesnt matter .. India won 2011


 
shine of tendulkar would have been remained if india would have been out of this wc earlier.
tendulkar cant be compared with inzimam etc..


----------



## Skull and Bones

Hammy007 said:


> u r saying shame to our fielders who didnt caught, but u forgot how many catches were missed through afridi delivery, otherwise he would be holding sachin wicket now , contradiction in your post clearly
> 
> yeah its a big bi big shame our fielders did bad and we need to get these bhudaas out of team immediately
> 
> actually if u look at afridi's average then he bowled actually very well with indian middle order, it was umer gul with 70 runs off 8 overs who did the damage otherwise, u would have been restricted like 220 or some...


 
We don't need any explanation as we are holding the cup.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

LIKE BHAJJI SAID WHEN HE WON THE WORLD CUP

"BRRRUUUUUGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH CHAK DE INDIA"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swati Shukla

Skull and Bones said:


> AUNTY?
> 
> She hardly equals the age of your daughter


 
Thanks for the reply skull. lol. we won.. its one of the best days of my life. u should have been here. the whole of my city is busy in parties.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Hammy007 said:


> t20 never even existed those days....


 
so din't dhony!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StingRoy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Swati Shukla said:


> Thanks for the reply skull. lol. we won.. its one of the best days of my life. u should have been here. the whole of my city is busy in parties.


 
You're telling me? 

M high on Vodka and Rum, can hardly keep my eyes open. 
But some replies from some are keeping me awake.


----------



## HellzHere

Mumbai, April 3 (IANS) India's star batsman Yuvraj Singh said the 'special person' for whom he was playing the World Cup was Sachin Tendulkar.

Yuvraj, who was adjudged Player of the Tournament, kept everybody guessing after India's quarterfinal win over Australia when he said that he was playing the World Cup for a special person.

But Saturday, after India defeated Sri Lanka in the World Cup final at the Wankhede Stadium, Yuvraj said the special person was none other than Tendulkar. He also dedicated the victory his gurujis and mother Shabnam.

'I will disappoint you all. The special person is not my girlfriend, not my fiancee but Sachin. This is unbelievable. I was part of Under-19 World Cup, then Twenty20 World Cup title wins but this is the most special. I want to dedicate this to my guru ji, to my mother and my friends. Last time we were in World Cup final, we made lots of mistakes,' said Yuvraj, who won four Man of the Match awards in the tournament.

'Batting second is lot of pressure but Gauti (Gautam Gambhir) and MS (Mahendra Singh Dhoni) played outstandingly. They played like it was a normal game. We batted like champions. We don't have a proper left-arm spinner and so it was my job to do it. Narendra Hirwani has been helping me and I have been working hard. Tonight is going to be a good night! Thank you India!'

Asked how he felt after coming from his poor run of form last year, Yuvraj said: 'It is a great feeling. Last year was pretty tough. Had lot of injuries, form wasn't that great. I was scoring but not that heavily. Now all the practice, all the hard work has come at the right time.'

Yuvral also thanked former India captain Sourav Ganguly and Dhoni for always supporting him.

'When I started my career, Sourav was the captain and he supported me a lot. And now Mahi also supports me. He has always been there and it is special when the whole team supports you. And this is what makes the team unity. But definitely Sourav and MS have been helpful in my career,' said the 29-year-old who scored 362 runs at an average of 86.19 in eight innings in the tournament.

He also took 15 wickets at an average of 25.13 and an economy-rate of 5.02 with his more-than-useful slow left-arm bowling. 
I was playing the World Cup for Tendulkar: Yuvraj


----------



## Paan Singh

ya everybody knows.


----------



## HellzHere

Prism said:


> ya everybody knows.


 
Some thought that it could be his girlfriend or mother...


----------



## LaBong

That's kinda gay! :/


----------



## HellzHere

Abir said:


> That's kinda gay! :/


 
yaar that's his respect for the great man


----------



## divya

well everyone in india wanted the world cup for him...

Rightly said he carried India for 21 years it was time that we carried him


----------



## LaBong

Yuvi was one of Saurav's best guy along with Bhajji.


----------



## LaBong

HellzHere said:


> yaar that's his respect for the great man


 
Yes I know and appreciate it, but special person sounds odd!  

Anyway Sachin deserved it, I am so happy for him, I just wish he had the 501!


----------



## HellzHere

My avatar and signature updated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swati Shukla

still sachin is highest run scorer of indian team and second highest in the wc. sometime it amazes me how can someone be so great.. thanks sachin, thanks for being what u r for Past 21 years. u r the best. undoubtebly THE GOD OF CRICKET.


----------



## StingRoy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paan Singh

so elmo also enjoyed the world cup
so many martyrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Diwali in Chennai


----------



## Swati Shukla

Skull and Bones said:


> You're telling me?
> 
> M high on Vodka and Rum, can hardly keep my eyes open.
> But some replies from some are keeping me awake.


 
knock knock.. still awake..? lol. well, rum is gross. u know my throat is paining cause we cheered our team so hard and then screamed so much in the party. my feet are also paining cause i am so dumb that i wore high heels and danced wearing them.lol. but still so happy and emotional too that we won. ye...


----------



## Watani

Heartfelt congrats to all the Indian cricket fans, enjoy the victory! 

By the way, is there any video of the trophy ceremony?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Swati Shukla

indiaaaaaa india..!


----------



## killeragent

HELLLLLLL YEAHHHHHHHHH


WE THE INDIANSSSSSS


----------



## Paan Singh

Swati Shukla said:


> indiaaaaaa india..!


 
bas karo swati ji,so jao hoon.........
kal phir nawa thread kholangey


----------



## killeragent

I AM SO HAPPY, I PLACED MY AVTAR PIC THROUGHOUT THE TOURNAMENT <<<AND IT HAPPENED*

1 BILLION HEARTS 1 WISH FULLFILLED*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

Two victories...Mohali was the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sahab

Bhim said:


> Two victories...Mohali was the best.


 
Mohali victory was 110% fix !


----------



## Swati Shukla

Prism said:


> bas karo swati ji,so jao hoon.........
> kal phir nawa thread kholangey


 
hehehe.. but i am far too happy to fall asleep..


----------



## EagleEyes

This is what makes Sachin over-hyped, god, can't criticize...

He is a great man as a person, as a cricketer he is over-hyped and over-rated...you guys make him!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swati Shukla

Bhim said:


> Two victories...Mohali was the best.


 
naaa... this was the best.


----------



## Bhim

Major Sahab said:


> Mohali victory was 110% fix !



I know, your Minister RM had cautioned you, then why still..whyyy???


----------



## fida jan

self deleted


----------



## killeragent

WebMaster said:


> This is what makes Sachin over-hyped, god, can't criticize...
> 
> He is a great man as a person, as a cricketer he is over-hyped and over-rated...*you* guys make him!


 

By you , you mean whole cricket fatternity...Do you want me to post what..Ponting, Hayden, Lara, Murli, Don Bradman and many many greats said about GOD?


----------



## Swati Shukla

WebMaster said:


> This is what makes Sachin over-hyped, god, can't criticize...
> 
> He is a great man as a person, as a cricketer he is over-hyped and over-rated...you guys make him!


yes. we consid
er him as god of cricket. do u have any problem..?


----------



## Nirvana

The Song that comes to my mind - WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS By freedie mercury. We won


----------



## Paan Singh

Major Sahab said:


> Mohali victory was 110% fix !


 
wc final was 300% fixed


----------



## EagleEyes

No player will say he sucks, over-rated.

My point is that YOU people make him over-rated, and he is. 

You can call him god of cricket, etc etc.. And let me call him the most over-rated and over-hyped player who choked when it counted the most.


----------



## Major Sahab

Bhim said:


> I know, your Minister RM had cautioned you, then why still..whyyy???


 
Mazza to tab tha agar lad ke jitate, Lekin FIX match ho to khooshi kiss kam ki.


----------



## jaunty

WebMaster said:


> This is what makes Sachin over-hyped, god, can't criticize...
> 
> He is a great man as a person, as a cricketer he is over-hyped and over-rated...you guys make him!



Ask any Indian cricketer they will answer you better.


----------



## Paan Singh

WebMaster said:


> This is what makes Sachin over-hyped, god, can't criticize...
> 
> He is a great man as a person, as a cricketer he is over-hyped and over-rated...you guys make him!


 
lolzzzzzzzzz!!!
ur signature is right here..

*Behind every successful batsman there is Kamran Akmal*
he dropped sachin in mohali


----------



## SpArK

WebMaster said:


> No player will say he sucks, over-rated.
> 
> My point is that YOU people make him over-rated, and he is.
> 
> You can call him god of cricket, etc etc.. And let me call him the most over-rated and over-hyped player who choked when it counted the most.


 


*I bet, you would have had a different opinion, if he wore that green shirt.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EagleEyes

SpArK said:


> *I bet, you would have had a different opinion, if he wore that green shirt.*


 
Of course, half of the Sachin will do for now.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*VICTORY!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

WebMaster said:


> No player will say he sucks, over-rated.
> 
> My point is that YOU people make him over-rated, and he is.
> 
> You can call him god of cricket, etc etc.. And let me call him the most over-rated and over-hyped player who choked when it counted the most.


 
still he managed to get max hundreds and see how many times he won man of match


----------



## EagleEyes

Prism said:


> lolzzzzzzzzz!!!
> ur signature is right here..
> 
> *Behind every successful batsman there is Kamran Akmal*
> he dropped sachin in mohali


 
So?


----------



## fida jan

WebMaster said:


> No player will say he sucks, over-rated.
> 
> My point is that YOU people make him over-rated, and he is.
> 
> You can call him god of cricket, etc etc.. And let me call him the most over-rated and over-hyped player who choked when it counted the most.


 
webby you must ban people doing blasphemy after blasphemy for refering this cricketer as god

hey indians, dont you have any attiquetes???, you can say cricket is india's religion, but calling a human god, monkeys god, what the hell guys????

you are disrespecting our religion in this way, please you are our guests and dont disrespect our values thanks.....


----------



## Paan Singh

WebMaster said:


> So?


 
so sachin is successful batsmen as he was dropped by akmal
ur signature says so


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Jai Hind!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## killeragent

on request...and as song says...NO TIME FOR LOSERS


----------



## Ahmad

Viraat said:


> The Song that comes to my mind - WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS By freedie mercury. We won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*37 years of age and still the second most run getter of the tournament, among the best ones from around the world of thousands of cricketers roaming around the planet.

Hell yeah he is over rated*

*And yes, others had a bad month hence the low scores ... diarrhea due to Indian food maybe...*


----------



## Paan Singh




----------



## shree835

Whoever was against INDIA...This World CUP result is tight slap on his face.


----------



## The HBS Guy

fida jan said:


> webby you must ban people doing blasphemy after blasphemy for refering this cricketer as god
> 
> hey indians, dont you have any attiquetes???, you can say cricket is india's religion, but calling a human god, monkeys god, what the hell guys????
> 
> you are disrespecting our religion in this way, please you are our guests and dont disrespect our values thanks.....


 
CRICKET IS OUR RELIGION. SACHIN IS OUR GOD.

SACHIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN!!!!

SACHIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## EagleEyes

Prism said:


> so sachin is successful batsmen as he was dropped by akmal
> ur signature says so


 
So is hundreds of others.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!11

Woh team final jeete hai Faraz . . . . . 

Jin ke bachon ko ye tak nahi pata k knor noodles khana hay ya peenay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

chalo yaar next wc ki preparation karo........
time is less and expectations are of 1.3 billion ppl's


----------



## The HBS Guy

PAKISTANIS SUPPORTED PAKISTAN AND THEY LOST.

PAKISTANIS SUPPORTED SRI LANKS AND THEY LOST.


OOPS....PAKISTANIS SHOULD HAVE SUPPORTED INDIA I GUESS


----------



## justanobserver

The HBS Guy said:


> PAKISTANIS SUPPORTED PAKISTAN AND THEY LOST.
> 
> PAKISTANIS SUPPORTED SRI LANKS AND THEY LOST.
> 
> 
> OOPS....PAKISTANIS SHOULOD HAVE SUPPORTED INDIA I GUESS


----------



## Paan Singh

WebMaster said:


> So is hundreds of others.


 


*Best quotes on Sachin Tendulkar
*

Mathew Hayden:
"I have seen God, he bats at no. 4 for India"

Peter Roebuck
"On a train from Shimla to Delhi, there was a halt in one of the stations. The train stopped by for few minutes as usual. Sachin was nearing century, batting on 98. The passengers, railway officials, everyone on the train waited for Sachin to complete the century. This Genius can stop time in India!!"

Dennis Lillee
If I've to bowl to Sachin, I'll bowl with my helmet on. He hits the ball so hard.

Glenn McGrath
I still think Tendulkar is the best batsmen in the world ahead of Steve Waugh and Lara.

Brian Lara
Sachin is a genius. I'm a mere mortal.

...........
rest u can read here
Best quotes on Sachin Tendulkar - 1 -  MSN Sports | Cricket


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Paan Singh

BlackenTheSky said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> Woh team final jeete hai Faraz . . . . .
> 
> *Jin ke bachon ko ye tak nahi pata k knor noodles khana hay ya peenay*


 
pee bhi lo,ya phir khalo.....
main kar ke dikhaun


----------



## shree835

WebMaster said:


> No player will say he sucks, over-rated.
> 
> My point is that YOU people make him over-rated, and he is.
> 
> You can call him god of cricket, etc etc.. And let me call him the most over-rated and over-hyped player who choked when it counted the most.


 

MIND YOUR LANGUAGE....
DON'T TALK AGAINST SACHIN...THIS IS NOT ACCEPTABLE AT ALL...DO WHATEVER YOU WANT TO TALK AGAINST YOUR COUNTRYMAN..WE ARE LESS BOTHER ABOUT IT...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swati Shukla

Prism said:


> *Best quotes on Sachin Tendulkar
> *
> 
> Mathew Hayden:
> "I have seen God, he bats at no. 4 for India"
> 
> Peter Roebuck
> "On a train from Shimla to Delhi, there was a halt in one of the stations. The train stopped by for few minutes as usual. Sachin was nearing century, batting on 98. The passengers, railway officials, everyone on the train waited for Sachin to complete the century. This Genius can stop time in India!!"
> 
> Dennis Lillee
> If I've to bowl to Sachin, I'll bowl with my helmet on. He hits the ball so hard.
> 
> Glenn McGrath
> I still think Tendulkar is the best batsmen in the world ahead of Steve Waugh and Lara.
> 
> Brian Lara
> Sachin is a genius. I'm a mere mortal.
> 
> ...........
> rest u can read here
> Best quotes on Sachin Tendulkar - 1 - MSN Sports | Cricket


 
we love u sachin. u r the best..!


----------



## EagleEyes

shree835 said:


> MIND YOUR LANGUAGE....
> DON'T TALK AGAINST SACHIN...THIS IS NOT ACCEPTABLE AT ALL...DO WHATEVER YOU WANT TO TALK AGAINST YOUR COUNTRYMAN..WE ARE LESS BOTHER ABOUT IT...


 
Freedom of speech son. Live with it.


----------



## killeragent

WebMaster said:


> Freedom of speech son. Live with it.


 
Yeah, just your view. World Knows who is god.." I have seen god, he bats at no 4"..Hayden(Non-Indian) :p

It happens, i understand you webby


----------



## EagleEyes

killeragent said:


> Yeah, just your view. World Knows who is god.." I have seen god, he bats at no 4"..Hayden(Non-Indian) :p
> 
> It happens, i understand you webby


 
Nice way to get an IPL contract, no?


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Prism said:


> *Best quotes on Sachin Tendulkar
> *
> 
> Mathew Hayden:
> "I have seen God, he bats at no. 4 for India"
> 
> Peter Roebuck
> "On a train from Shimla to Delhi, there was a halt in one of the stations. The train stopped by for few minutes as usual. Sachin was nearing century, batting on 98. The passengers, railway officials, everyone on the train waited for Sachin to complete the century. This Genius can stop time in India!!"
> 
> Dennis Lillee
> If I've to bowl to Sachin, I'll bowl with my helmet on. He hits the ball so hard.
> 
> Glenn McGrath
> I still think Tendulkar is the best batsmen in the world ahead of Steve Waugh and Lara.
> 
> Brian Lara
> Sachin is a genius. I'm a mere mortal.
> 
> ...........
> rest u can read here
> Best quotes on Sachin Tendulkar - 1 - MSN Sports | Cricket


 
Quote by 'BlackenTheSky' 
If i was sachin,i would have always got out on 99,because whenever i reach 100,my team reaches back home from tournament''


----------



## The HBS Guy

sangakarra lost even after cheating. 

WHAT A SHAME!


----------



## shree835

Major Sahab said:


> Mazza to tab tha agar lad ke jitate, Lekin FIX match ho to khooshi kiss kam ki.


 
MATCH FIXING ...BALL EATING... SPOT FIXING...ALL THESE QUALITY BELONGS TO PAKISTANI PLAYERS...HOPE PROOF IS NOT REQUIRED WHOLE WORLD KNOWS THAT...

REMEMBER WE ARE INDIAN DON NEED PAKISTANI QUALITY.


----------



## EagleEyes

And when he was done with it.

*'God Sachin' replaced by Ponting: Hayden*
Australian opener Matthew Hayden, who had famously hailed Sachin Tendulkar as God five years ago, has said the Indian's record of scoring highest number of Test centuries would soon be overtaken by his skipper Ricky Ponting.
'God Sachin' replaced by Ponting: Hayden


----------



## Zeluvaa

WebMaster said:


> No player will say he sucks, over-rated.
> 
> My point is that YOU people make him over-rated, and he is.
> 
> You can call him god of cricket, etc etc.. And let me call him the most over-rated and over-hyped player who choked when it counted the most.


 
Statistics tell otherwise Webby. Here have a lookie yourself - Achievements of Sachin Tendulkar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Between the statistics, expert opinions and your opinion, I think I will and so will most go with the former. Except o fcourse the delusional losers.


----------



## Windjammer

WebMaster said:


> Freedom of speech son. Live with it.


 
Congratulations sir, you give these Indians a platform to rant their stuff and they show their true mindset , willing to burn your house down.
Where else would they be able to let out their steam. ??
Utterly ungrateful bunch.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

You got to love Dhonis finisher..


----------



## The HBS Guy

TROJAN.EXE said:


> today is a sad day for sports.


 
*Today is a sad day for Pakistanis...*

You guys supported your team and they lost. 

You guys supported the Lankans and they lost. 

Oops...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackenTheSky

The HBS Guy said:


> sangakarra lost even after cheating.
> 
> WHAT A SHAME!


 
Ya,and you only won when playing on your own ground,and cannot win outside the sub-continent.

WHAT A SHAME


----------



## TOPGUN

Congrats to India its team and its people not to mention to all indian members the team played hard it was close and they won good for India enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

Swati Shukla said:


> we love u sachin. *u r the best*..!


 
thksssssssss,i m feeling gr8


----------



## JanjaWeed

WebMaster said:


> And when he was done with it.
> 
> *'God Sachin' replaced by Ponting: Hayden*
> Australian opener Matthew Hayden, who had famously hailed Sachin Tendulkar as God five years ago, has said the Indian's record of scoring highest number of Test centuries would soon be overtaken by his skipper Ricky Ponting.
> 'God Sachin' replaced by Ponting: Hayden


 
when haydon said that sachin was in fourth gear & ponting was only 4 centuries behind! sachin pulled away & is now 12 centuries ahead. ask for hayden's comment again!!


----------



## shree835

WebMaster said:


> And when he was done with it.
> 
> *'God Sachin' replaced by Ponting: Hayden*
> Australian opener Matthew Hayden, who had famously hailed Sachin Tendulkar as God five years ago, has said the Indian's record of scoring highest number of Test centuries would soon be overtaken by his skipper Ricky Ponting.
> 'God Sachin' replaced by Ponting: Hayden


 
And that Hayden is dying to come to INDIA and play IPL.... Even pakistani too....


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Match had fixed written all over it and Sanga should have his head in his hands, Kulasekkara in the 46th over when you have Murali with two overs left, gtfo.

Cricket has been a dirty sport for a long time and with Indians around expect it to stay that way.

Anyways shouldn't you Indians be out in the street celebrating with fellow Indians instead of coming on a Pakistani forum, just goes to show how much you lot worship us. Sad muppets!


----------



## EagleEyes

JanjaWeed said:


> when haydon said that sachin was in fourth gear & ponting was only 4 centuries behind! sachin pulled away & is now 12 centuries ahead. ask for hayden's comment again!!


 
Point is nobody gives a horse about Hayden.


----------



## Paan Singh

WebMaster said:


> Nice way to get an IPL contract, no?


 
so brian lara,peter roebuck etc needs to play ipl...
although list is long but these names are written on front page...

double khushi to see webmaster doing full trolling and provoking


----------



## notsuperstitious

Congratulations to all Indians!!!

I do not need to say more, just read and smile 

The point of the world cup is to find out the best team, so no verbal explanations are due


----------



## Paan Singh

BlackenTheSky said:


> Ya,and you only won when playing on your own ground,and cannot win outside the sub-continent.
> 
> WHAT A SHAME


 
u also played in subcontinent,but u loose


----------



## shree835

WebMaster said:


> Freedom of speech son. Live with it.



SON... Freedom of speech ...Does not means that u should hurt others feeling.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

shree835 said:


> SON... Freedom of speech ...Does not means that u should hurt others feeling.


 
He didn't even say anything thats really offensive so chill..


----------



## JanjaWeed

WebMaster said:


> Point is nobody gives a horse about Hayden.


 
exactly... nobody in india gives a damn about what the world has to say about sachin. for us indians sachin is the greatest living being in india!! that's what counts!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Prism said:


> double khushi to see webmaster doing full trolling and provoking


 
You simply lack debating skills.


----------



## EagleEyes

JanjaWeed said:


> exactly... nobody in india gives a damn about what the world has to say about sachin. for us indians sachin is the greatest living being!! that's all counts!!


 
That is why he is over-rated and over-hyped. Point proven.


----------



## EagleEyes

shree835 said:


> SON... Freedom of speech ...Does not means that u should hurt others feeling.


 
Dude, go play with the recent toy your mom bought you. Grow up?


----------



## jha

WebMaster said:


> And when he was done with it.
> 
> *'God Sachin' replaced by Ponting: Hayden*
> Australian opener Matthew Hayden, who had famously hailed Sachin Tendulkar as God five years ago, has said the Indian's record of scoring highest number of Test centuries would soon be overtaken by his skipper Ricky Ponting.
> 'God Sachin' replaced by Ponting: Hayden


 
Thats a 2006 article when Sachin had scored 34 centuries while Ponting was at 31. Right now sachin has 51 test centuries to his credit while Ponting is still lurking at 39..
Grapes are too sour , aren't they..?


----------



## SpArK

Yaaaa it was batting pitch and hence India won...Those who bats good will gets runs, will win, pretty simple.

Yaa its own ground, first time in history that somebody has won in own home soil. India did it , nobody else did. Shame on them.

Haters gonna hate...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

WebMaster said:


> You simply lack debating skills.


 
m just answering ur questions with few humour as i m happy tonight


----------



## killeragent

WebMaster said:


> Nice way to get an IPL contract, no?


 
Desi, isn't it?
No wonder why so conspiracy theories comes from our lands..i have heard Don Bradman is also looking for IPL contract..Maybe pakistani team should also try Hayden way and get some luck..hheheh


----------



## JanjaWeed

WebMaster said:


> That is why he is over-rated and over-hyped. Point proven.


 
webby.. u r in a real troll mood today.. han??


----------



## Paan Singh

chalo yaar mitti pao te so jao,
there is no limit of happiness for us


----------



## Windjammer

shree835 said:


> SON... Freedom of speech ...Does not means that u should hurt others feeling.


 
Hope you got the message,

Beta, beta hota hey, aur Baap usey banned karta hey.


----------



## EagleEyes

JanjaWeed said:


> webby.. u r in a real troll mood today.. han??


 
I just proved he is over-rated and over-hyped because of you guys. What is there to troll?


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## killeragent

WebMaster said:


> Dude, go play with the recent toy your mom bought you. Grow up?


 


Webby really got hurt by all this..i could read anger between the lines..hehehe..Come on Webby..Celebrate with us...ENJOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY..
Wanna Party..Come To Chi-city..CHILAXX


----------



## Paan Singh

BlackenTheSky said:


> Quote by 'BlackenTheSky'
> If i was sachin,i would have always got out on 99,because whenever i reach 100,my team reaches back home from tournament''


 
u need to google abt how many times he won man of match award


----------



## EagleEyes

killeragent said:


> Desi, isn't it?
> No wonder why so conspiracy theories comes from our lands..i have heard Don Bradman is also looking for IPL contract..Maybe pakistani team should also try Hayden way and get some luck..hheheh


 
Did Don Bradman also call Sachin, god?


----------



## Zeluvaa

WebMaster said:


> I just proved he is over-rated and over-hyped because of you guys. What is there to troll?


 
Repeating "Over-Rated" and "Over-hyped" again and again incessantly in your posts hardly constitutes proof. If you want real solid facts, refer to the statistics and expert opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

Windjammer said:


> Hope you got the message,
> 
> Beta, beta hota hey, aur Baap usey banned karta hey.


 
this is wat u have to say in every thread
anyway senior members can also learn


----------



## BlackenTheSky

shree835 said:


> SON... Freedom of speech ...Does not means that u should hurt others feeling.


 
Dude, why are you so emotional for sachin,he is just a player,not any person like mahatma ghandi or subhash bhoss.


----------



## justanobserver

BlackenTheSky said:


> Dude, why are you so emotional for sachin,he is just a player,not any person like mahatma ghandi or subhash bhoss.


 
Hehe you're wrong dude. In India you'll find a LOT of people who'll criticize Gandhi, but few will badmouth Sachin


----------



## JanjaWeed

looks like some one hacked webmasters computer!! & typing trash untypical of him. me gonna send a private e-mail to webby telling him that someone hacked his system.. (got his e-mail id from paypal)..


----------



## BlackenTheSky

WebMaster said:


> Did Don Bradman also call Sachin, god?


 Sachin is bradman's kid.


----------



## killeragent

WebMaster said:


> Did Don Bradman also call Sachin, god?



When Cricket Australia gives him tag of Sir, and than he says he See himself in sachin..What else you want ? Stop hating..hheheh


----------



## Windjammer

Sachin must be their God on chosen days.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

JanjaWeed said:


> looks like some one hacked webmasters computer!! & typing trash untypical of him. me gonna send a private e-mail to webby telling him that someone hacked his system.. (got his e-mail id from paypal)..


 
Pakistani team also hacked indian players brain and won the world cup for you


----------



## SpArK

WebMaster said:


> I just proved he is over-rated and over-hyped because of you guys. What is there to troll?


 
So who among contemporary batsmen is better than him.??

21 years of cricket and still among the cricket playing nations , he is second highest run getter in the tournament. 

Yes he is over rated, and rightly so. But i know you cant/wont accept it for reasons which are obvious to all.


----------



## EagleEyes

SpArK said:


> So who among contemporary batsmen is better than him.??
> 
> 21 years of cricket and still among the cricket playing nations , he is second highest run getter in the tournament.
> 
> Yes he is over rated, and rightly so. But i know you cant/wont accept it for reasons which are obvious to all.


 
The problem isn't that he isn't good. He is not invincible or god that many make it out to be (over-rate). Today was the proof of that.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

WebMaster said:


> The problem isn't that he isn't good. He is not invincible or god that many make it out to be (over-rate). Today was the proof of that.


 
Today he proved he is human ... even with 99 centuries and a World Cup dedicated to him by fellow players.


----------



## EagleEyes

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Today he proved he is human ... even with 99 centuries and a World Cup dedicated to him by fellow players.


 
Do you mind sharing his test average in England and Pakistan during 96 to 2000?


----------



## Paan Singh

thread seems to be going in different direction,it was for india's celebration


----------



## JanjaWeed

BlackenTheSky said:


> Pakistani team also hacked indian players brain and won the world cup for you


 
i think u need to check ur own brain to see if anyone hacked it.. 'cause it's making you type trash!!


----------



## BlackenTheSky

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Today he proved he is human ... even with 99 centuries and a World Cup dedicated to him by fellow players.



Ya,so now they won world cup for sachin and not for India,then i guess sachin should be excited for this world cup,not you. Well a player wins world cup for his nation,not for a particular person.


----------



## JanjaWeed

WebMaster said:


> Do you mind sharing his test average in England and Pakistan during 96 to 2000?


 
everyone has a lean period. even bradman scored a duck in his last innings, when he desperately needed minimum of four runs to keep his average 100.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

WebMaster said:


> Do you mind sharing his test average in England and Pakistan during 96 to 2000?


 
Lol why 4 years out of his 21 year playing career? hehe.

Come on, he is human, not a machine, you expect him to be brilliant at everything.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

JanjaWeed said:


> i think u need to check ur own brain to see if anyone hacked it.. 'cause it's making you type trash!!


 
Seems like you are getting trashed,because you replied a trash.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Oh man, I am soooooooooooooo happy.

Just as happy when India beat Pakistan, could of been cherry on cake if we beat Pakistan in the final instead.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Lol why 4 years out of his 21 year playing career? hehe.
> 
> Come on, he is human, not a machine, you expect him to be brilliant at everything.


 
Really, he is a human? But people are dying here to say that ''he is a GOD''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

BlackenTheSky said:


> Seems like you are getting trashed,because you replied a trash.


 
lol.. is that best quote you can come up with to match mine??


----------



## BlackenTheSky

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Oh man, I am soooooooooooooo happy.
> 
> Just as happy when India beat Pakistan, could of been cherry on cake if we beat Pakistan in the final instead.


 
Be happy!!!!cause you have got this kind of happiness on 47 times whereas we have observed it 69 times....


----------



## BlackenTheSky

JanjaWeed said:


> lol.. is that best quote you can come up with to match mine??


 
trash=trash....


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

BlackenTheSky said:


> Be happy!!!!cause you have got this kind of happiness on 47 times whereas we have observed it 69 times....



You only won the World Cup in 1993 was it?

India is the only team to win the 60, 50 and 20 over World Cup


----------



## JanjaWeed

BlackenTheSky said:


> trash=trash....


 
oh.. you mean to say... your quote = you?? thanks for letting me know!! enjoy urself.. have a great one!!


----------



## BlackenTheSky

DelhiDareDevil said:


> You only won the World Cup in 1993 was it?
> 
> India is the only team to win the 60, 50 and 20 over World Cup


 
No,it was 1992,not 93,don't be fast forward.and ya, i guess T20 world cup 2009 was also won by Pakistan.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlackenTheSky

JanjaWeed said:


> oh.. you mean to say... your quote = you?? thanks for letting me know!! enjoy urself.. have a great one!!


 
Allright.i said all according to your predictions above,as you are from the country who are very clever in predicting.happy??.now open your teeth and show me a smile like this>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

BlackenTheSky said:


> No,it was 1992,not 93,don't be fast forward.and ya, i guess T20 world cup 2009 was also won by Pakistan.



Indeed, but dont you think World Cup feel much better if won it in your home country, beating your rival nation on the way to lifting it, in the most important World Cup (ODI) ?

Because I do


----------



## SpArK

BlackenTheSky said:


> Really, he is a human? But people are dying here to say that ''he is a GOD''


 


WebMaster said:


> The problem isn't that he isn't good. He is not invincible or god that many make it out to be (over-rate). Today was the proof of that.


 
Have you ever heard people saying Michael schumacher the god of F1 or federrer the god of tennis. Or even Wasim the sultan of swing??? 

Its a figurative speech..

Calling shoiab akthar Rawalpindi express doesnt mean he has 21 bogies behind his back and doess KOOO KOOO every time he nears a rail station.

We call certain people "father of nation".. that does nt mean he has so many kids that made up a the nation..

Like wise the word God is used as a figurative speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Before I leave to watch the highlights again, cause INDIA WON THE WORLD CUP BRUGHHHHHHHHHHHH

Its on BBC 2 right now, and I share this picture with you.







Enjoy


----------



## donnie

BlackenTheSky said:


> Really, he is a human? But people are dying here to say that ''he is a GOD''


 
what an answer bravo!!!!

btw not people, indians, atheist and hindu indians!!!


----------



## Dalai Lama

For guys in the UK and Ireland. Highlights are on now on BBC 2.


----------



## justanobserver

SpArK said:


> Have you ever heard people saying Michael schumacher the god of F1 or federrer the god of tennis. Or even Wasim the sultan of swing???
> 
> Its a figurative speech..
> 
> Calling shoiab akthar Rawalpindi express doesnt mean he has 21 bogies behind his back and doess KOOO KOOO every time he nears a rail station.
> 
> We call certain people "father of nation".. that does nt mean he has so many kids that made up a the nation..
> 
> Like wise the word God is used as a figurative speech.


 
Spot on !


----------



## JanjaWeed

BlackenTheSky said:


> Allright.i said all according to your predictions above,as you are from the country who are very clever in predicting.happy??.now open your teeth and show me a smile like this>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 
don't worry.. you'l be fine!! bit of banter is always good for one's sense of humor!! now.. this is just for you..


----------



## BlackenTheSky

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Indeed, but dont you think World Cup feel much better if won it in your home country, beating your rival nation on the way to lifting it, in the most important World Cup (ODI) ?
> 
> Because I do


 
Well no,i want to go to other country and beat them there,not like making favourable pitches in own country and going through the victory because everyone is master in his area,the real strength lies in storming into other's and grabbing the cup


----------



## donnie

SpArK said:


> Have you ever heard people saying Michael schumacher the god of F1 or federrer the god of tennis. Or even Wasim the sultan of swing???
> 
> Its a figurative speech..
> 
> Calling shoiab akthar Rawalpindi express doesnt mean he has 21 bogies behind his back and doess KOOO KOOO every time he nears a rail station.
> 
> We call certain people "father of nation".. that does nt mean he has so many kids that made up a the nation..
> 
> Like wise the word God is used as a figurative speech.


 
BUT HOW DOES RAWALPINDI EXPRESS EQUAL GOD??????????????????????????????????????????????????????

a train gets off the track, so did shoaib, but god doesnt do mistakes like sachin did today, a godly guy doesnt get choked on final day???


----------



## JanjaWeed

TheDeletedUser said:


> For guys in the UK and Ireland. Highlights are on now on BBC 2.


 
hey. i already watched once at sky sports1 (red button) at 8pm & on bbc1 at 10pm (interactive)... about to watch it 3rd time..


----------



## EagleEyes

SpArK said:


> Have you ever heard people saying Michael schumacher the god of F1 or federrer the god of tennis. Or even Wasim the sultan of swing???
> 
> Its a figurative speech..
> 
> Calling shoiab akthar Rawalpindi express doesnt mean he has 21 bogies behind his back and doess KOOO KOOO every time he nears a rail station.
> 
> We call certain people "father of nation".. that does nt mean he has so many kids that made up a the nation..
> 
> Like wise the word God is used as a figurative speech.


 
The discussion is not based on the word god, but the application of words "over-rated" and "over-hyped" which seem to apply well for him.

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




JanjaWeed said:


> hey. i already watched once at sky sports1 (red button) at 8pm & on bbc1 at 10pm (interactive)... about to watch it 3rd time..


 
Anyway to find the HD version of 2009 T20 World Cup?


----------



## BlackenTheSky

JanjaWeed said:


> don't worry.. you'l be fine!! bit of banter is always good for one's sense humor!! now.. this is just for you..


 
No,i am fine.The problem is with the people who are smoking ganja.


----------



## donnie

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Before I leave to watch the highlights again, cause INDIA WON THE WORLD CUP BRUGHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Its on BBC 2 right now, and I share this picture with you.
> 
> 
> Enjoy


 
nobody cares share this in indian forum, go now


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Wickets Highlights
*


----------



## EagleEyes

donnie said:


> nobody cares share this in indian forum, go now


 
donnie, please be respectful and kind. You can discuss whatever you like except insulting/attacking/etc


----------



## donnie

WebMaster said:


> donnie, please be respectful and kind. You can discuss whatever you like except insulting/attacking/etc


 
hello, im pi$$ed at indians calling him god, what a disrespec,t dont you see this, u control this forum???


----------



## EagleEyes

donnie said:


> hello, im pi$$ed at indians calling him od, what a disrespect dont you see this, u control this forum???


 
How is it disrespectful? There are many religions in the world and some dont believe in it.

Also why do you have a second id?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

donnie said:


> hello, im pi$$ed at indians calling him god, what a disrespec,t dont you see this, u control this forum???


 
Webmaster, this is * fida jan*....lol


----------



## BlackenTheSky

WebMaster said:


> The discussion is not based on the word god, but the application of words "over-rated" and "over-hyped" which seem to apply well for him.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to find the HD version of 2009 T20 World Cup?



Don't worry webby,there is no need for T20 2009 HD,next year we will watch highlights of T20 world cup final 2011.Let indians watch this highlights on HD,because this is something they'll watch for next 28 years.


----------



## JanjaWeed

BlackenTheSky said:


> No,i am fine.The problem is with the people who are smoking ganja.


 
lol.. it makes you think & write better!! u should try it out sometime!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

WebMaster said:


> Anyway to find the HD version of 2009 T20 World Cup?


 
haven't got a clue webby!!


----------



## blackops

WebMaster said:


> How is it disrespectful? There are many religions in the world and some dont believe in it.
> 
> Also why do you have a second id?


 
This my 100th id i work for raw lol and how do you come to know wethere it is his first id or second

@tp
loved the win it was awsum though sachin made only 18 but no problem he is still god of cricket


----------



## 1 ummah

The HBS Guy said:


> *YE BHI JEETENGE!
> 
> WORLD CUP HAMARA HAI!!!​*


 
wo log world cup jeet gae faraaz!
jin ko itna nahi ptta
noodles khana hai ya pina!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

India deserved their world cup its a moment of great joy for our friends Indians ^_^ 


Indians were always good at Test , but the T20 format has taught indians how to accelerate an inning
and Surav Ganguly's generation included (Dhoni) towards the end , so he has picked up the mentle where Surav left 

I will not take anything from *Mr Dhoni that man is all respect *- for leading as an example not like our Capatains who hide as last batsmen he came in and fought from front and hats off 

India team had seniors (Tandulkar + Sehwag ) they went in openning role they did not hide 

And that is why they deserve to win , and its good for cricket to imagine Tandulkar the most gifted batsmen never to lift a cup would have been too much PAIN !!!! for india so I am glad they finally got one for Tandulkar ....


They worked hard in Test cricket !!! and then they made living with IPL both formats have given the indian batsmen and ideal training to be ready for World cup ...becasue they get to play best players from world in IPL 

There is no comparison - 

The confidence by Dhoni was superb , the only team that bothered India was Pakistan and Riaz but sadly our Seniors sold out to politicians

But this win is well deserved by India !!!

Best wishes from Pakistan on this great ocassion

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 911insidejobshiajewnwo

WELL DONE MY HINDU NEIBOURS


----------



## mechanical heart

1 ummah said:


> wo log world cup jeet gae faraaz!
> jin ko itna nahi ptta
> noodles khana hai ya pina!


 
leave it yaar, kaise kaise teams aaj kal world cups jeet rahi hain lol


----------



## killeragent

911insidejobshiajewnwo said:


> WELL DONE MY HINDU NEIBOURS


 
DUFFERRRRRRRRR


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

By all means post some local pics of celebration it would be great to share the moment with our friends from east

it would be great to see some feeds just no freaking coverage on western TV shamful coverage even zee has no coverage still showing stupid drama


----------



## brahmastra

911insidejobshiajewnwo said:


> WELL DONE MY HINDU NEIBOURS


 
correction... we have muslims,sikhs,christians also in our team..

or you can just say Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

fantastic pictures sure shows the passion in people's spirit top class images -


----------



## brahmastra

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------


----------



## brahmastra

Rajnikanth-the secret of our world cup win


----------



## Water Car Engineer

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------








Whos the babe? Daughter?


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## Water Car Engineer

*NRIs* *celebrate....* Proud moment...


----------



## RabzonKhan

Congratulations to our Indian friends.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DesiGuy

*Disappointed Sri Lanka players watch their opponents life the trophy, India v Sri Lanka, final, World Cup 2011, Mumbai, April 2, 2011
*


----------



## DesiGuy

*Gary Kirsten receives congratulation from his Indian team, India v Sri Lanka, final, World Cup 2011, Mumbai, April 2, 2011*







---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

*Zaheer Khan holds aloft the World Cup, India v Sri Lanka, final, World Cup 2011, Mumbai, April 2, 2011*


----------



## DesiGuy

*Sri Lankan fans in Colombo watch their team slip to defeat, India v Sri Lanka, final, World Cup 2011, Mumbai, April 2, 2011*


----------



## DesiGuy

*India's celebrations continue in the dressing room, India v Sri Lanka, final, World Cup 2011, Mumbai, April 2, 2011*


----------



## Hindustani

*Proud moment of every Indian's life
Fought to the finish like clasping a knife
Bringin in the cup makin India proud
Yuvi and Dhoni get a scream from the crowd
Punjabi, Marathi, Keralite or Bengali
Up in Delhi its lookin like Diwali
Beating pakistan was only half the battle
Crowds goin crazy, the stadium starts to rattle
From up to Mohali down to Chennai 
pakistan and the rest kiss the World Cup goodbye
Representing the Tiranga, Saffron, White & Green
The game was easier than playin a slot machine
Congrats to the winners of 2011 
Wanna get the trophy? Come get it in heaven!​*
*WELL*
*DONE*
*INDIA!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

Damn its crazy here in Vegas.... friends throwing a party at MGM Grand... everyones invited


----------



## brahmastra

^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Dont be too happy india. It was all fixed matches in ICC Cricket World Cup 2011.


----------



## brahmastra

Omar1984 said:


> Dont be too happy india. It was all fixed matches in ICC Cricket World Cup 2011.


 can't digest India's victory?
ever heard of "khisiyani billi kamba noche"


----------



## Kinetic

Omar1984 said:


> Dont be too happy india. It was all fixed matches in ICC Cricket World Cup 2011.


 

Its good to see that at last you understood we can buy off the whole cricketing world.  Some people just can't bear it, its way too much for them. 



BTW celebration through out the country....


*Jammu, J&K*





*Guahati, Assam*





*Delhi*





*Siliguri, West Bengal*





*Kolkata, West Bengal*


----------



## Kinetic

*The man behind the scene Gary.... on the shoulders... *





*Sachin and Gambhir....*





SL team played great cricket....





*Yuvi with his Man of the Tournament trophy....*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If we had that pitch , Misbah would have scored 200 runs on it , in 10,000 deliveries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Omar1984 said:


> Dont be too happy india. It was all fixed matches in ICC Cricket World Cup 2011.


 
Yes, show us your insecurity..


*JAI HIND!! *


----------



## Kinetic

*Yuvraj Singh can barely control his emotions, while Virat Kohli is all smiles*





*Tears of elation for Yuvraj Singh as he is surrounded by players from both teams*





*Lions of India...*





*Young brigade of Team INDIA...*


----------



## Kinetic

*Sachin Tendulkar takes a victory lap along with daughter Sara and son Arjun* 






*Sachin Tendulkar is carried around the Wankhede by his team-mates*


----------



## desiman

Omar1984 said:


> Dont be too happy india. It was all fixed matches in ICC Cricket World Cup 2011.


 
another sore loser added to the growing list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Windjammer said:


> Sachin must be their God on chosen days.


 
another troll ohh wait this is his job.


----------



## desiman

WebMaster said:


> I just proved he is over-rated and over-hyped because of you guys. What is there to troll?


 
prove it with stats rather than by just saying that he is over-rated etc etc It is obvious that Pakistanis today are burnt like hell but that does not give anyone the right to blurt out anything you want. Sachin is second only the Bradman, whether you like it or not. Even at this age he scored more runs than any Pakistani in the tournament and I think you are forgetting the spanking he gave your "Awesome" bowlers in 2003. Please check your facts before posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## junaid ahmed

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> If we had that pitch , Misbah would have scored 200 runs on it , in 10,000 deliveries


 
misbah is not even suited for tests, there must be another format for one month cricket match, and misbah is probably the best cricketer in that......

all others will sleep watching him tuk tuk!!!!!!!!!!

how he was just batting tuk tuk in india match


----------



## Dalai Lama

This is how I feel right now.

Thank you team India for giving us this moment of joy. Thank you so much for uniting us all in this one moment of euphoria! Thank you soooooo much!

Yeah, I'm drunk so what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon

Dhoni bhai dikhai nahi de rahe hain photo mein.


----------



## junaid ahmed

just look at the tuk style of misbah classic,


----------



## Xeeshan

Congratulations team India. 
Congratulations Indian nation. Proud moments.
Very well done Dhoni and his teammates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMCA

I switched off my TV for one hrs the moment sachin was out and I was Like WTF when I saw India cruising Ahead.... Well Done India.... Man of the moment was Dhoni, man You made us proud and slapped the hell out of loosers who have criticized us... Dhoni never was over confident and never gave false promises unlike a few and Broke his silence by a Captains Knock yesterday...

BLEED BLUE 

*Enjoy the Song
*


----------



## Hulk

WebMaster said:


> I just proved he is over-rated and over-hyped because of you guys. What is there to troll?


 
Webby if he would have been Pakistani, looking at his records you would have been saying the opposite.
1) Highest test runs.
2) Highest ODI run. ( The difference between him and number is too so big (4000+ runs) that most Batsmen retire without making that much).
3) Highest ODI and Test Centuries.
4) Highest Runs in World Cup (Single).
5) Highest Runs in World cups combined (He has always done well in each World cup).

No one is invincible and so does Sachin. His not making runs in Final is no big deal.

Admit you are jealous and you cannot digest, he na Webby.

Sachin's a batting genius, on his day he can tear any attack in the world apart.
- Wasim Akram ( former Pakistan fast bowler)

Another thing you are forgetting, he is 37 years today.


----------



## MUHARIB

I was trekking in coorg on top of a hill when i saw fire works down in the valley...... i knew then we had got the cup...man wat a feeling that was!!....Vande Mataram!!

Insha Allah we will keep winning always in everything.

And btw to the deluded/stupid posters on this forum.......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IN YOUR FACE *****************!!!


----------



## Mech

MUHARIB said:


> I was trekking in coorg on top of a hill when i saw fire works down in the valley...... i knew then we had got the cup...man wat a feeling that was!!....Vande Mataram!!
> 
> Insha Allah we will keep winning always in everything.
> 
> And btw to the deluded/stupid posters on this forum.......HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA IN YOUR FACE *****************!!!


 
Are you human? Who goes trekking at midnight?! Should've just said you woke up to take a piss.....-.-


----------



## Kinetic

Guys J&K to Tamilnadu, Punjab to Manipur are celebrating, me and my friends going to celebrate the victory today with some extra. 


*East or West INDIA is the Best. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MUHARIB

Mech said:


> Are you human? Who goes trekking at midnight?! Should've just said you woke up to take a piss.....-.-


 
Hahaha...thats called night trekking bro!!...Pretty awesome. I even got to see kerala border


----------



## Kinetic

The Hindu's frontpage....... "TOP OF THE WORLD"


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

^^ Where's Dhoni in that pic?


----------



## Kinetic

his person's dedication was no less than anyone else in Team INDIA.....

Kirsten leaves post of coach on ecstatic note

India (Ind) vs Sri Lanka (SL): Kirsten leaves post of coach on ecstatic note










---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




CaptainJackSparrow said:


> ^^ Where's Dhoni in that pic?


 
lol The guy holding the cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Kinetic said:


> lol The guy holding the cup.


 
 Pata nahin chal raha yaar.


----------



## AMCA

*BLEED BLUE PLEDGE TEAM INDIA*


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

1 ummah said:


> wo log world cup jeet gae faraaz!
> jin ko itna nahi ptta
> noodles khana hai ya pina!


 
Yaar joke toh dhang ke maar liya kar.


----------



## Kinetic

Various headings from Indian newspapers..... 

*Hindustan Times.....*

"A BILLION DREAMS COME TRUE: INDIA WIN CRICKET WORLD CUP"

*The Times of India....*

"Mahendra Singh Dhoni's Devils are World Champions"

*The Telegraph....*

"Dhonit"

*The Hindu....*

"Top of the World"

*The Statesman....*

"Dream come Blue"


----------



## Stealth

I stilll remember the wording of bookee on Indian TV

"bhai sachin ka last worldcup hey agar haar gaye tu sare omar bohat gandi hogi sab kay sab match bik chukay howay hain india jeetayga worldcup chahay kuch bhi hojayue sab paisa bharat nay lagya hey isko jeentay kiiye"



ICC top Officials Belongs to India
Pitchs belongs to India
Indian Team all matches in India
Crowd belongs to India
All sponsors belongs to India
ICC and BCCI Officials sitting with each other since this worldcup start
Just trophy came from out side lol

now you think India spends $$$$ on this worldcup .. and you guyz think is that possible india wont win this worldcup ???? LOL most politicial Worldcup i have eva seeen!


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Stealth said:


> I stilll remember the wording of bookee on Indian TV
> 
> "bhai sachin ka last worldcup hey agar haar gaye tu sare omar bohat gandi hogi sab kay sab match bik chukay howay hain india jeetayga worldcup chahay kuch bhi hojayue sab paisa bharat nay lagya hey isko jeentay kiiye"
> 
> 
> 
> ICC top Officials Belongs to India
> Pitchs belongs to India
> Indian Team all matches in India
> Crowd belongs to India
> All sponsors belongs to India
> ICC and BCCI Officials sitting with each other since this worldcup start
> Just trophy came from out side lol
> 
> now you think India spends $$$$ on this worldcup .. and you guyz think is that possible india wont win this worldcup ???? LOL most politicial Worldcup i have eva seeen!


 
*Another sore loser!*


----------



## AMCA

Some people are jealous here


----------



## Kinetic

Stealth said:


> I stilll remember the wording of bookee on Indian TV
> 
> "bhai sachin ka last worldcup hey agar haar gaye tu sare omar bohat gandi hogi sab kay sab match bik chukay howay hain india jeetayga worldcup chahay kuch bhi hojayue sab paisa bharat nay lagya hey isko jeentay kiiye"
> 
> 
> 
> ICC top Officials Belongs to India
> Pitchs belongs to India
> Indian Team all matches in India
> Crowd belongs to India
> All sponsors belongs to India
> ICC and BCCI Officials sitting with each other since this worldcup start
> Just trophy came from out side lol
> 
> now you think India spends $$$$ on this worldcup .. and you guyz think is that possible india wont win this worldcup ???? LOL most politicial Worldcup i have eva seeen!


 
Add another one 'the World belongs to India'. 

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------

New Indian flag proposed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

^ No one is jealous above points are not made by me its in reality and eve disussion on your own media and also in many debates....

From starts the WC was not look like WC.... all matches in favor how that possible India made a team with 8 batsman who guiddet hem that all ICC picthes will b batting and in favor of india ??? just becaonse all matches in India ? lol man use some brain rather thn jumping india spends $$$ IF india lost this worldcup everyone knows WHAT WILL HAPPEN as usual like before if India lost this worldcup especially so called "SACHIN's END" he is not capable to play more 5 years or next WC anyway its look fishy poijnts clearly visible in this whole worldup so no congratualtion for this political style WC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

AMCA said:


> Some people are jealous here


 
Correction: Many people are jealous


----------



## DeathGod

Haan haan.... We will do what we can and we will then call it FAIR.... go to hell man... 
You guys have foresaken logic... consipiracy theories are generated in a special type of land with special people at helm...
Just waiting to see some Zaid Hamid comments on how India won the world cup...

Are you guys effin crazy or what... India got the most difficult knock-out matches and there group was relatively tougher... Do you seriously thing that Indian team can win the world cup if its fixed. What makes you say that matches were fixed?

Do you know what the rules of a host country are in a world cup..? Sri lanka played all there matches in Lanka barring a one-off tie against new zealand.. which they played in Mumbai... India didnt even play in Mumbai before the final...

Bangladesh also played all their games in bangladesh...

About the crowd.. What do you expect? India should import australians , south africans to make an atmosphere where majority of the crowd is from those nations? Isnt it normal for any host nation

BCCI has a lot of power on ICC and I agree that it is not good for the sport but it doesnt take anything away from the victory because arm wrestling aside the matches were played on fair pitches.. Not many teams got past 300 and India had to bowl and field well.. It wasnt the case of just being a flat track bully stuff...

Get a life man.. get a life... why are you so jealous... maybe you are just full or hatred and cant see India win the cup




Stealth said:


> I stilll remember the wording of bookee on Indian TV
> 
> "bhai sachin ka last worldcup hey agar haar gaye tu sare omar bohat gandi hogi sab kay sab match bik chukay howay hain india jeetayga worldcup chahay kuch bhi hojayue sab paisa bharat nay lagya hey isko jeentay kiiye"
> 
> 
> 
> ICC top Officials Belongs to India
> Pitchs belongs to India
> Indian Team all matches in India
> Crowd belongs to India
> All sponsors belongs to India
> ICC and BCCI Officials sitting with each other since this worldcup start
> Just trophy came from out side lol
> 
> now you think India spends $$$$ on this worldcup .. and you guyz think is that possible india wont win this worldcup ???? LOL most politicial Worldcup i have eva seeen!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

DeathGod said:


> Just waiting to see some Zaid Hamid comments on how India won the world cup...


 
Ohh man! That'll be EPIC!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Watch this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Congratulations to all Indians around the world.

Greetings from across the border

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

American Pakistani said:


> Congratulations to all Indians around the world.
> 
> Greetings from across the border


 
Thanks mate. I just can't understand why some people can't graciously congratulate others, even if those 'others' are enemies, over an honest effort and a well-deserved win.


----------



## Gold1010

U-571 said:


> yes lol
> 
> u like it?????
> 
> btw u r noticing too much things around here :Rofl:


 
i do=]

/////////////


----------



## nForce

1983






2011


----------



## gaurish

Stealth said:


> I stilll remember the wording of bookee on Indian TV
> 
> "bhai sachin ka last worldcup hey agar haar gaye tu sare omar bohat gandi hogi sab kay sab match bik chukay howay hain india jeetayga worldcup chahay kuch bhi hojayue sab paisa bharat nay lagya hey isko jeentay kiiye"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICC top Officials Belongs to India
> Pitchs belongs to India
> Indian Team all matches in India
> Crowd belongs to India
> All sponsors belongs to India
> ICC and BCCI Officials sitting with each other since this worldcup start
> Just trophy came from out side lol
> 
> now you think India spends $$$$ on this worldcup .. and you guyz think is that possible india wont win this worldcup ???? LOL most politicial Worldcup i have eva seeen!


 
U need a break from PDF...... go off the net for a while and dont think anything about cricket... u have not recovered from your shock...

just few days back for semi final match you guys were saying crowd pressure will be more on India and we will loose - now crowd belongs to India??

pitches will belong to India - LOL thats home advantage all host nations have that

Sponsors - the game runs on fans and support not sponsors , sponsors come in because of the fans love for the game

trophy- thats the only thing u said came from outside... but i telll u it really belongs belongs to INDIA for the way we played

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bandit

HAHA got too drunk and passed out,lol...India had to winthis one.....after all god was playing in our team...SACHIN!!!!..YEAH!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gaurish

bandit said:


> HAHA got too drunk and passed out,lol...India had to winthis one.....after all god was playing in our team...SACHIN!!!!..YEAH!!!



Yeah God was playing with us..... how can we loose


----------



## Kinetic

Another loser busted..... see why conspiracies born....   



*Before the semifinal....*



Omar1984 said:


> *InshaAllah the Cricket Team of THE ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN will win the ICC Cricket World Cup in Mumbai, India on 2 April 2011.*





*After the final.....*



Omar1984 said:


> Dont be too happy india. It was all fixed matches in ICC Cricket World Cup 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

bandit said:


> HAHA got too drunk and passed out,lol...India had to winthis one.....after all god was playing in our team...SACHIN!!!!..YEAH!!!


 
And another god was watching the game:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## macho ki macho

TROJAN.EXE said:


> today is a sad day for sports.


 
I can smell the smoke and from which rotten place it is coming. lol


----------



## Sonic_boom

Just woke up after hard party last nite..........India..INdia


----------



## humanfirst

I'm really enjoying the jealous posts of pathetic losers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frank Martin

Stealth said:


> I stilll remember the wording of bookee on Indian TV
> 
> "bhai sachin ka last worldcup hey agar haar gaye tu sare omar bohat gandi hogi sab kay sab match bik chukay howay hain india jeetayga worldcup chahay kuch bhi hojayue sab paisa bharat nay lagya hey isko jeentay kiiye"
> 
> 
> 
> ICC top Officials Belongs to India
> Pitchs belongs to India
> Indian Team all matches in India
> Crowd belongs to India
> All sponsors belongs to India
> ICC and BCCI Officials sitting with each other since this worldcup start
> Just trophy came from out side lol
> 
> now you think India spends $$$$ on this worldcup .. and you guyz think is that possible india wont win this worldcup ???? LOL most politicial Worldcup i have eva seeen!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## macho ki macho

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> And another god was watching the game:


 
He is the God of all Gods.

You know why ICC had to play the WC finals on 2nd April??

Because on 3rd April, There is a premier of Rajnikants latest movie "Robot" on Television

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JayAtl

Stealth said:


> I still remember the wording of bookee on Indian TV
> 
> "bhai sachin ka last worldcup hey agar haar gaye tu sare omar bohat gandi hogi sab kay sab match bik chukay howay hain india jeetayga worldcup chahay kuch bhi hojayue sab paisa bharat nay lagya hey isko jeentay kiiye"
> 
> 
> 
> ICC top Officials Belongs to India
> Pitchs belongs to India
> Indian Team all matches in India
> Crowd belongs to India
> All sponsors belongs to India
> ICC and BCCI Officials sitting with each other since this worldcup start
> Just trophy came from out side lol
> 
> now you think India spends $$$$ on this worldcup .. and you guyz think is that possible india wont win this worldcup ???? LOL most politicial Worldcup i have eva seeen!


 
well I understand the hatred you have for Indians---BUT at lest you have to be thankful they did not get shot up -can you name the last time ICC refused from sending players to play in a country because of security?


----------



## StingRoy

Darubaazon 

*1.8L litres of alcohol downed in eight hours of madness*
MUMBAI: Vivek Kamat (name changed) did not enjoy Saturday's World Cup final as much as he was hoping to. The 33-year-old banker and his friends had decided to cheer the Indian cricket team at a popular pub in Bandra. But the twice Kamat left his seat, India lost a wicket. So patrons and even his friends forbade him to move a muscle for the rest of second innings.

''I honestly think I would have been beaten up if I left the bar. Even the bartender was glaring at me. It didn't help that the Men in Blue actually began performing better once I was forced back into my seat.'' said Kamat.

Superstitions aside, watering holes and restaurants across the city resembled a Virar-local during peak
commuting hours, and waiters were kept on their toes all day, and for the better part of the night.

Sudhakar Shetty, the president of Aharan association of over 7,000 bars and restaurants in the city estimated that Mumbaikars downed a minimum 1.8 lakh litres of alcohol over eight hours of madness. TOI learnt that restaurants stocked up on more than 12,000 kg of meat for the big day.

Even the early loss of Sehwag and Tendulkar's wickets failed to inflict any long-term damage. Sujaya Mehta who was at Cafi Royal in Colaba when the wickets fell ran out of the restaurant in dismay. ''I could not bear the shock after the loss of Sehwag and Tendulkar. But my husband insisted on sitting throughout the game and we returned,'' said Mehta.

N Satyendra and his friend Namrata who were at the Radio Club in south Mumbai said: ''It's a game. We are here to enjoy every bit of it. It doesn't matter who wins.''

The other 2,000-odd patrons at the club were not so magnanimous, and abuses filled the air when India's performance dropped early in the second innings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

macho ki macho said:


> He is the God of all Gods.
> 
> You know why ICC had to play the WC finals on 2nd April??
> 
> Because on 3rd April, There is a premier of Rajnikants latest movie "Robot" on Television


 
*ICC feared that Rajnikant may jump from Robot to the match if both are on same time on TV, ie one channel to another. Than anything can happen... may every six India hits would add 10 runs on the scoreboard or Malinga bowling all no-balls!!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## macho ki macho

You know why India Won? Its simply because Rajni*Cant* let India lose.

Most probably due top the very heavy weight of his presence, he could alter the gravitaional field of the stadium as Gravity is directly proportional to weight. And the balls mysteriously followed the gravitational pattern generated by Rajnikants presence so that every time Indian batsmen hit the ball it would always find the gaps.

Rajni works in Mysterious ways.


----------



## Kinetic

macho ki macho said:


> You know why India Won? Its simply because Rajni*Cant* let India lose.



Agreed, everything depends on Rajni'cant'!!! 



> Most probably due top the very heavy weight of his presence, he could alter the gravitaional field of the stadium as Gravity is directly proportional to weight. And the balls mysteriously followed the gravitational pattern generated by Rajnikants presence so that every time Indian batsmen hit the ball it would always find the gaps.
> 
> Rajni works in Mysterious ways.


 
Physics can't describe him dude. All those rules of gravity, motion, relativity depends on the moods of Rajni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bandit

StingRoy said:


> Darubaazon
> 
> *1.8L litres of alcohol .*


*

I beat that YEAH!!!
21 cans x 355 ml=7.455 Litres CHEERS!!




Halfway through Indian innings I was pissing out pure beer I swear!!!*


----------



## StingRoy

bandit said:


> I beat that YEAH!!!
> 21 cans x 355 ml=7.455 Litres CHEERS!!
> Halfway through Indian innings I was pissing out pure beer I swear!!!


 It's 1.8 lakh litres  ... dare to beat that single handedly? 

Count me in for any help u need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bandit

StingRoy said:


> It's 1.8 lakh litres  ... dare to beat that single handedly?
> 
> Count me in for any help u need.



Ahh I still got some of it inside me still, can't read staright even now...haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

StingRoy said:


> It's 1.8 lakh litres  ... dare to beat that single handedly?
> 
> Count me in for any help u need.


 
Bacche ki jaan lega kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

This is how you celebrate a world cup win.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## StingRoy

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Bacche ki jaan lega kya?


bachha hai to nahin chalega....only above 18 allowed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

jaunty said:


> This is how you celebrate a world cup win.


 


*Simply WoW!!!! *


Tiranga hi tiranga....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

i m missing many pakistani friends who were saying we will go to mumbai,where are they??
i searched out whole mumbai


----------



## jaunty

I wish I was in India. had a great time here. Drank like crazy but nothing compared to the celebration in India.


----------



## luckyyy

*India has the better side !!*

*deserving victory !!!*


----------



## waraich66

luckyyy said:


> *India has the better side !!*
> 
> *deserving victory !!!*


 
Agreed, Cricket is game of brain and practice , Pakistan team was lacking in b oth areas, we dont have domestic cricket setup and also players dont have exposure to international cricket , no doubt Pakistani players are talented but to win world cup many factors as described above also required.

Accepting the defeat is greatness , otherwise we can not improve our performance.

Congratulation to Indian Team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

TROJAN.EXE said:


> cricket championship win by india means nothing in the world eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

TROJAN.EXE said:


> cricket championship win by india means nothing in the world eyes.


It is not any cricket championship... It's the World Cup ... 

(P.S.: I know what your definition of "world" is )


----------



## Frank Martin

TROJAN.EXE said:


> cricket championship win by india means nothing in the world eyes.


 
It may be nothing for the world, but for us its more than anything now..Over a Billion People's dreams come true with that..that means a lot to us.


----------



## Paan Singh

TROJAN.EXE said:


> cricket championship win by india means nothing in the world eyes.


 
india is linux if u r trojan,so trolling wont work.
go to windows

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## harsh1488

TROJAN.EXE said:


> cricket championship win by india means nothing in the world eyes.


 
so if pakistan had won was it going to be any different


----------



## waraich66

harsh1488 said:


> so if pakistan had won was it going to be any different


 
Congratulations , India should also improve their human right records in Kashmir now lol


----------



## harsh1488

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Congratulations , India should also improve their human right records in Kashmir now lol



its improving but your cricket team performance is not


----------



## JayAtl

can someone here explain to a US Indian Bengali what's the *Raji kant* joke is-- I'd like to get in it _but have no clue what the inside joke is... pretty please 

---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------




TROJAN.EXE said:


> cricket championship win by india means nothing in the world eyes.


 
all your bases are belong to us!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Hey guys , congratulations to all the Indian members . 
I just woke up after spending almost all night dancing around India gate with almost my entire college present .There were thousand of people on the streets , randomly dancing , cheering and hugging each other .Jaan na pehchaan . LOL


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Congratulations , India should also improve their human right records in Kashmir now lol


 
World cup win means happy people in Jammu and Kashmir too...

...happy people => good for human rights! 

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




nick_indian said:


> Hey guys , congratulations to all the Indian members .
> I just woke up after spending almost all night dancing around India gate with almost my entire college present .There thousand of people on the streets , randomly dancing , cheering and hugging each other .Jaan na pehchaan . LOL


 
I too was there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waraich66

harsh1488 said:


> its improving but your cricket team performance is not


 
Yes Pakistan need to include fast bowlers (Shoiab Akhtar) to break the Indian strong batting in future also i could not understand why indian crowd was silent on sixer by misbah lolzzzzzzzz


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> World cup win means happy people in Jammu and Kashmir too...
> 
> ...happy people => good for human rights!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I too was there.


 
HAha , Did you hug or hi-five just any random person on the streets ? 

If yes then who knows we may have hi- fived or hugged each other .


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

nick_indian said:


> HAha , Did you hug or hi-five just any random person on the streets ?
> 
> If yes then who knows we may have hi- fived or hugged each other .


 
I was more busy dancing to the dhol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

enough guys

time to get sober


----------



## nForce

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Congratulations , India should also improve their human right records in Kashmir now lol


 
People of the state of Jammu and Kashmir celebrating Worldcup victory:


----------



## nForce

JayAtl said:


> can someone here explain to a US Indian Bengali what's the *Raji kant* joke is-- I'd like to get in it _but have no clue what the inside joke is... pretty please
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> all your bases are belong to us!


 
I assume that you understand Chuck Norris jokes,right??Now replace Chuck Norris by Rajhnikant..Voila!!now you understand Rajhnikant jokes!!!


----------



## waraich66

nForce said:


> People of the state of Jammu and Kashmir celebrating Worldcup victory:


 
Are you sure lolzzzzzzzz


----------



## JayAtl

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Yes Pakistan need to include fast bowlers (Shoiab Akhtar) to break the Indian strong batting in future also i could not understand why indian crowd was silent on sixer by misbah lolzzzzzzzz


 
the way i see it if you guys did not have the "will sell my integrity for cash" - pakistan is the teaqm to beat.


----------



## nForce

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Are you sure lolzzzzzzzz


 
Thats a picture of people in Jammu celebrating Indian victory over Pakistan in the semifinals


----------



## hembo

Abir said:


> Anyway it's was memorable day for me, not just because we won the world cup but also because of some other reasons!


 
Hmmmmm..

*I Knoe What You Did Last Evening!!!!*


----------



## Trisonics

Amazing performance by India.. We did it once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellzHere

We OWN THE WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Congratz
Well Played Team India and a rightfully deserved victory.

On the side note.If you want people glued to the TV all day have a genocide, partition a country into two and have both of them one on one in a match where they just stand all day and throw a ball at one another.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mani2020

*Congratulations *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK




----------



## fatman17

Congrats to India

India's batting might came through at the right time - Gambhir and Dhoni were on the money!

and finally congrats to Tendulkar for winning the WC - if anyone deserves it more, it was Tendulkar!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## brahmastra

winning of world cup by India will make next IPL ever successful event.


----------



## fatman17

brahmastra said:


> winning of world cup by India will make next IPL ever successful event.



IPL shd include players from Pakistan - the 'security' issue cannot stand anymore!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*feeling little sad for Murali. The Sun sets on another legend of cricket. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StingRoy

fatman17 said:


> IPL shd include players from Pakistan - the 'security' issue cannot stand anymore!


 
I second that... they would be an excellent addition to the already electric IPL atmosphere.


----------



## SpArK

fatman17 said:


> Congrats to India
> 
> India's batting might came through at the right time - Gambhir and Dhoni were on the money!
> 
> and finally congrats to Tendulkar for winning the WC - if anyone deserves it more, it was Tendulkar!!!




*Thanks for the kind words sir. Hope a few distinguished members learn from you how to give respect and take respect*.


----------



## lionheart1

fatman17 said:


> IPL shd include players from Pakistan - the 'security' issue cannot stand anymore!


 
i like to see afridi play he is a good bowler and a good leader , hope cricketing relation between two country restored ..


----------



## brahmastra

fatman17 said:


> IPL shd include players from Pakistan - the 'security' issue cannot stand anymore!



I think they will play this IPL. 
Pakistanis are best T20 players.

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------


----------



## brahmastra

my new desktop background


----------



## Trichy

Im just wakeup after yesterday night party... I dont know hw much i drunk, b'cos thats my last chance b4 i quit. Its a pledge purely for Team India. Congrats to mahi and his devils... Proud to be a Indian...


----------



## JayAtl

where can I buy the entire world series DVD


----------



## President Camacho

Trichy said:


> Im just wakeup after yesterday night party... I dont know hw much i drunk, b'cos thats my last chance b4 i quit. Its a pledge purely for Team India. Congrats to mahi and his devils... Proud to be a Indian...


 
I too am so groggy... and so hungover man... just couldn't see our inhouse monster was still around


----------



## LaBong

Still cant believe we actually won the world fuckin cup!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

ITS PARTY TIME 



























India&#8217;s &#8216;Cup of Joy&#8217; | Media Gallery | DAWN.COM


----------



## JayAtl

trident2010 said:


> ITS PARTY TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India&#8217;s &#8216;Cup of Joy&#8217; | Media Gallery | DAWN.COM




* is that a child on the top of a car? * idiots....


----------



## trident2010

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> ^^ Where's Dhoni in that pic?


 
Lifting the world cup


----------



## brahmastra

JayAtl said:


> * is that a child on the top of a car? * idiots....


 indeed idiots. but I don't think they were able to drive on even 10kmph on that night.


----------



## LaBong

Calcuttans partying in park street!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## just4akhilesh

CONGRATULATION TO ALL


----------



## Jango

this is not a knee jerk but more of a overall analysis.....three asian teams in the semis.....haroon lorgat saying it woould be magnificent for sachin to get a century at the wankhede as if the whole world cup was fixed for india to win it....and also is this the most corrupt world cup we have ever seen....the other day i saw a bookie on TV saying that all the matches are booked....how else can the ireland tail enders make 200+????.........the TV pundits who are foreigners are saying on indian TV that this world cup is designed for india....the batting pitches and all of that....you get out of india and you can tame the indian batting and the bowling is nothing.....is there any water to it??

And indian TV channel times now has a bold headline that say "Zaheer khan leading wicket taker of tournament with 21 wickets"......did they forget afridi,s 21 wickets???


this thread is not india bashing but more of an ICC biased decisions thread.


----------



## sreekimpact

*


nuclearpak said:



this is not a knee jerk but more of a overall analysis.....three asian teams in the semis.....haroon lorgat saying it woould be magnificent for sachin to get a century at the wankhede as if the whole world cup was fixed for india to win it....and also is this the most corrupt world cup we have ever seen....the other day i saw a bookie on TV saying that all the matches are booked....how else can the ireland tail enders make 200+????.........the TV pundits who are foreigners are saying on indian TV that this world cup is designed for india....the batting pitches and all of that....you get out of india and you can tame the indian batting and the bowling is nothing.....is there any water to it??

And indian TV channel times now has a bold headline that say "Zaheer khan leading wicket taker of tournament with 21 wickets"......did they forget afridi,s 21 wickets???


this thread is not india bashing but more of an ICC biased decisions thread.

Click to expand...



I THINK YOU ARE 100% RIGHT .
.....HAPPY 

NOW GO AND GET SOME SLEEP BABY*


----------



## xenon

Sangakkara accused of cheating in toss
Former England captain Michael Vaughan has accused Kumar Sangakkara of cheating during the coin toss of the cricket World Cup final against India, saying it was the Sri Lankan skipper's "skulduggery" which prompted a re-toss.

There was confusion during toss of Saturday's final, which India won by six wickets to reclaim the World Cup after 28 years.

The start to the match was marred by confusion when the coin toss had to be performed twice after match referee Jeff Crowe failed to hear what Sangakkara had called.

But Vaughan wrote on his Twitter page that Sangakkara conned his Indian counterpart Mahendra Singh Dhoni.

"Sangakkara has stuffed Dhoni. He shouted tails in the first toss and lost it. You can hear it on air."

He later tweeted: "I hear tails shout at the toss.. Others hear heads... Inconclusive on the replays."

Ads by Google

Vaughan went on to insist that the Sri Lankan skipper knew he had lost the toss the first time around.

"I think there was a bit of skulduggery at the toss. Kumar Sangakkara knew he'd lost that first toss, but he saw Dhoni hadn't really heard him!"


----------



## SpArK

Yaa... it is a batting pitch, you need to know batting well inorder to succeed.

yes everything was fixed. we paid all rival captains, money to loose including yours.

Now go complaint to* their* cricket boards.


----------



## jaunty



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SinghIsKing



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gaurish

nuclearpak said:


> this is not a knee jerk but more of a overall analysis.....three asian teams in the semis.....haroon lorgat saying it woould be magnificent for sachin to get a century at the wankhede as if the whole world cup was fixed for india to win it....and also is this the most corrupt world cup we have ever seen....the other day i saw a bookie on TV saying that all the matches are booked....how else can the ireland tail enders make 200+????.........the TV pundits who are foreigners are saying on indian TV that this world cup is designed for india....the batting pitches and all of that....you get out of india and you can tame the indian batting and the bowling is nothing.....is there any water to it??
> 
> And indian TV channel times now has a bold headline that say "Zaheer khan leading wicket taker of tournament with 21 wickets"......did they forget afridi,s 21 wickets???
> 
> 
> this thread is not india bashing but more of an ICC biased decisions thread.


 
Did sachin get 100 in the final??

Next world cup is in Australia nobody will mind what ever pitch they prepare coz they have right too.... its time for you ppl to start a movement in Pakistan and ask ur board to snap all ties with ICC and stop playing cricket... if u feel ICC is baised


----------



## gaurish

fatman17 said:


> IPL shd include players from Pakistan - the 'security' issue cannot stand anymore!


 
security is not the issue your players are purposely kept away from the high profile event so that your country do not come in lime light ...simple logic..

i dont know how long GOI will have this stand but it was correct one in first place... if ur board had the courage it would have barred alll its players form playing in any future IPL but it din


----------



## JonAsad

Congratulation India on winning this world cup-
What i have seen in the streets of Jeddah yesterday was one of a kind experience-
Police every where- Indians celebrating- Pakistanis throwing eggs at them - Police going to both groups in to and fro motion- Lot of fans on both sides being arrested- Chak de India playing every where- I really enjoyed the experience-

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Congratulation India on winning this world cup-
> What i have seen in the streets of Jeddah yesterday was one of a kind experience-
> Police every where- Indians celebrating- Pakistanis throwing eggs at them - Police going to both groups in to and fro motion- Lot of fans on both sides being arrested- Chak de India playing every where- I really enjoyed the experience-


 
bhai flag change kar le,agley wc ke liye
free mein advice


----------



## Bhushan




----------



## Bhushan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

brahmastra said:


> indeed idiots. but I don't think they were able to drive on even 10kmph on that night.


 
Heard that traffic on the main Bombay roads was "start-stop"; all through the night after the match. Child on the roof; people could've put a 99 year old woman on the roof-- no chance of anything happening.
But unwise nevertheless.


----------



## Ammyy

ANHONI KO HONI KARDE HONI KO ANHONI 
EK JAGAH JAB JAMA HO TEENO 

GANJI, RAJNI AND DHONI


----------



## hembo

nuclearpak said:


> this is not a knee jerk but more of a overall analysis.....three asian teams in the semis.....haroon lorgat saying it woould be magnificent for sachin to get a century at the wankhede as if the whole world cup was fixed for india to win it....and also is this the most corrupt world cup we have ever seen....the other day i saw a bookie on TV saying that all the matches are booked....how else can the ireland tail enders make 200+????.........the TV pundits who are foreigners are saying on indian TV that this world cup is designed for india....the batting pitches and all of that....you get out of india and you can tame the indian batting and the bowling is nothing.....is there any water to it??
> 
> And indian TV channel times now has a bold headline that say "Zaheer khan leading wicket taker of tournament with 21 wickets"......did they forget afridi,s 21 wickets???
> 
> 
> this thread is not india bashing but more of an ICC biased decisions thread.


 
*Lagta hain Public-log rotation me duty kar rahe hain..

Ek ke baad dusra aake same gana ga rahe hain..*


----------



## brahmastra

The SHOT,

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Kinetic

*Sachin and Sehwag gone, India 31/2...... but India refuse to be beaten..... *same fight we have given to Australia, England. Thats why India deserve this WC. 


What Sangakara told Ravi Shastri after the final......

*Ravi asked, Wasn't 274 a good total on this surface for the WC final? 
Sangakara replied, Yes, it was a good total and then pointing to the Indian team said, look at that batting line up, any total is not good enough against them, now I think even 350-300 wasn't enough for winning the final. The best team won the cup. They deserved it. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Kinetic said:


> *Sachin and Sehwag gone, India 31/2...... but India refuse to be beaten..... *same fight we have give to Australia, England. Thats why India deserve this WC.
> 
> 
> What Sangakara told Ravi Shastri after the final......
> 
> *Ravi asked, Wasn't 274 a good total on this surface for the WC final?
> Sangakara replied, Yes, it was a good total and then pointing to the Indian team said, look at that batting line up, any total is not enough against them, now I think even 350-300 wasn't enough for winning the final. The best team won the cup. They deserved it. *


 
fixed match....
1)toss
2)sanga missed chance of runout against gambhir.
3)muralitharan bowling opposite to fielding.

these were views of pakistani expert on a tv show in pakistan,i watched that show.


----------



## Kinetic

Prism said:


> fixed match....
> 1)toss
> 2)sanga missed chance of runout against gambhir.
> 3)muralitharan bowling opposite to fielding.
> 
> these were views of pakistani expert on a tv show in pakistan,i watched that show.


 
As you know this is not new for them, *first they were saying we bought the Pakistani team playing in front of their PM and now we bought Sri Lankan team playing in front of their President. These are just insults to these two teams.* You will never hear any conspiracies when Pakistan win a match!! lol 

Now look at the positive side of these story tellers, India bought the entire cricket world!!!!


----------



## Indian Proudest

proud of my india and indians.

congratulations to all indians.

jai hind, jai india, jai bharat


----------



## AvidSpice

Prism said:


> fixed match....
> 1)toss
> 2)sanga missed chance of runout against gambhir.
> 3)muralitharan bowling opposite to fielding.
> 
> these were views of pakistani expert on a tv show in pakistan,i watched that show.




I FIXED THE MATCH


----------



## Paan Singh

Kinetic said:


> As you know this is not new for them, *first they were saying we bought the Pakistani team playing in front of their PM and now we bought Sri Lankan team playing in front of their President. These are just insults to these two teams.* You will never hear any conspiracies when Pakistan win a match!! lol
> 
> Now look at the positive side of these story tellers, India bought the entire cricket world!!!!


 
so till 2050,all world cup are ours
he also said,malinga plays for ipl,he was also sold out and sangakara changed 4 players with mendis...
and ipl factor was his target.


----------



## SpArK

Kinetic said:


> As you know this is not new for them, *first they were saying we bought the Pakistani team playing in front of their PM and now we bought Sri Lankan team playing in front of their President. These are just insults to these two teams.* You will never hear any conspiracies when Pakistan win a match!! lol
> 
> Now look at the positive side of these story tellers, India bought the entire cricket world!!!!


 
Come on admit it .. we fixed everything.... 

Last heard BCCI has asked for a refund from South Africa, coz they beat us, which was against the rules of fixing. All other teams followed the rule, and let us beat them.

PS: 2 of them were beaten infront of their PM and President, and guess what they dont know about it.. so Shhhhh.. dont tell anybody.


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kinetic

SpArK said:


> Come on admit it .. we fixed everything....
> 
> Last heard BCCI has asked for a refund from South Africa, coz they beat us, which was against the rules of fixing. All other teams followed the rule, and let us beat them.
> 
> PS: 2 of them were beaten infront of their PM and President, and guess what they dont know about it.. so Shhhhh.. dont tell anybody.


 


Prism said:


> so till 2050,all world cup are ours
> he also said,malinga plays for ipl,he was also sold out and sangakara changed 4 players with mendis...
> and ipl factor was his target.




here is something if you missed....


Another one busted..... see how conspiracies are born....   



*Before the semifinal....*



Omar1984 said:


> *InshaAllah the Cricket Team of THE ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF PAKISTAN will win the ICC Cricket World Cup in Mumbai, India on 2 April 2011.*





*After the final.....*



Omar1984 said:


> Dont be too happy india. It was all fixed matches in ICC Cricket World Cup 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## notsuperstitious

Kinetic said:


> here is something if you missed....
> 
> 
> Another one busted..... see how conspiracies are born....
> 
> 
> 
> *Before the semifinal....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After the final.....*


 
LOL, to all those who are stating India bought the cup and your heroes, well EVERYTHING on sale in your country, we will buy. You can do ZILCH about it.

Think about it!


----------



## Paan Singh

Kinetic said:


> here is something if you missed....
> 
> 
> Another one busted..... see how conspiracies are born....
> 
> 
> 
> *Before the semifinal....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After the final.....*


 
and now see his signature.


----------



## Paan Singh

brahmastra said:


>


 
very lucky fan


----------



## Kinetic

Prism said:


> very lucky fan



*He deserves it. I am so happy to see Sachin has given him chance to touch the cup. *


----------



## luckyyy

brahmastra said:


>


 
who is he ?

i saw him in many matchs in resent time...


----------



## AvidSpice

This is dedicated to all the Proud Indians here!

The band is M-Sonic from, Guwahati Assam. My home town


----------



## jaunty

While we celebrate this moment we should not forget the contributions of players like Ganguly, Dravid, Kumble, Laxman and people like John Wright who helped form the foundation of this team. It's been an effort of last ten years, transforming it from a one man show to a real team.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

luckyyy said:


> who is he ?
> 
> i saw him in many matchs in resent time...


 
Is the pic photoshopped? There's a reflection of sorts under the cup?


----------



## AvidSpice

luckyyy said:


> who is he ?
> 
> i saw him in many matchs in resent time...


 
That's Sudhir Kumar Chaudhary, Official Indian Cricket Fan!


----------



## Wounded-Monk

yet to sink in.......


----------



## Capt.Popeye

SpArK said:


> Come on admit it .. we fixed everything....
> 
> Last heard BCCI has asked for a refund from South Africa, coz they beat us, which was against the rules of fixing. All other teams followed the rule, and let us beat them.
> 
> PS: 2 of them were beaten infront of their PM and President, and guess what they dont know about it.. so Shhhhh.. dont tell anybody.


 
Did India buy their PM and President also to fix those matches? 
*Like their being in India to witness the defeats was also fixed!*


----------



## AvidSpice

Maa Tujhe Salaam!


----------



## JonAsad

Avishekh said:


> That's Sudhir Kumar Chaudhary, Official Indian Cricket Fan!


 
ONe question: Is he payed or some thing-? I mean his travel, match tickets?- What he do for living-


----------



## AvidSpice

Glorious Resolve said:


> ONe question: Is he payed or some thing-? I mean his travel tickets?- What he do for living-


 

He is sponsored by BCCI! He goes wherever the Indian team goes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckyyy

]






Avishekh said:


> That's Sudhir Kumar Chaudhary, Official Indian Cricket Fan!


 
i was actually wondring how he managed to get all those tickets for the matchs...
but here i got the answere..
* Sachin has promised me that he would provide me with the tickets of all international matches played in our country, and he is living up to his words-Chaudhary*
http://www.cricages.com/others/a-die-hard-fan/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Glorious Resolve said:


> ONe question: Is he payed or some thing-? I mean his travel, match tickets?- What he do for living-


 
I recall reading somewhere that Sachin takes care of his expenses. I could be imagining things though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Ahmad said:


> dont drink too much guys, keep it mderate.


 
i dont drink. so exclude me from list


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

IND151 said:


> i dont drink. so exclude me from list


 
Too bad for you


----------



## AvidSpice

IND151 said:


> i dont drink. so exclude me from list


 

I'm still soaking in Beer!


----------



## hembo

luckyyy said:


> who is he ?
> 
> i saw him in many matchs in resent time...


 





A moment to cherish: Sachin Tendulkar celebrates with one of his longtime fans, Sudhir Gautam​ 
*Sachin Tendulkar walked out of the changing room and gestured to Sudhir Gautam to come up. Gautam is the thin man with the shaven head - for the past few weeks adorned with a replica of the World Cup - and body covered in the Indian tri-colour. For at least half a decade now, Gautam has been Tendulkar's biggest fan, waving the Indian flag and blowing his conch shell at every venue Tendulkar plays. Today, Tendulkar decided to repay Gautam for his devotion. 

No sooner had he realised that Tendulkar was calling, than Gautam jumped the electronic advertising hoarding and skipped up the 30-odd stairs on to the corridor of the Indian changing room. All through his short journey he screamed in delight. Tendulkar shook hands with him, then embraced him and finally asked one of his team-mates to get the World Cup trophy. Zaheer Khan brought the cup outside with utmost care and held it tight. Gautam almost snatched it out of his hands but Zaheer held on. Eventually Zaheer let go and Gautam lifted the Cup with both hands, screaming "India". Tendulkar could not help but smile; he started clapping and was joined by a few of his team-mates. The sweat on Tendulkar's face glistened under the floodlights, enhancing his joy of winning the World Cup . 

It was a day when the common man felt he was part of something special, when the gap between fan and superstar was bridged, with Gautam becoming the envy of fellow fans as he freely slipped in and out of the most sought after place in India, the team's dressing room.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Is the pic photoshopped? There's a reflection of sorts under the cup?



the pic isn't photoshoped.

he is die hard sachin fan.
his name is Sudhir kumar Gautam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

brahmastra said:


> the pic isn't photoshoped.
> 
> he is die hard sachin fan.
> his name is Sudhir kumar Gautam.
> 
> .
> .
> .


 
I'm not questioning his identity. I'm talking about this one specific pic. look:






What's that under the cup?

Edit: OK, my bad. It might be someone sitting in the background.


----------



## hembo

jaunty said:


> While we celebrate this moment we should not forget the contributions of players like Ganguly, Dravid, Kumble, Laxman and people like John Wright who helped form the foundation of this team. It's been an effort of last ten years, transforming it from a one man show to a real team.


 
Rightly said.. They started the journey and our Great Guru Gary helped us at last evening's destination. We should also not forget the other support stuff like Paddy Upton, the mental conditioning coach, who has done a tremendous job with the boys. Although Eric Simons, the bowling coach may now have to work a bit more with them in view of some indifferent bowling spells much too frequently for my liking. Anyway here's to all former mentors... (represented by Kumble, lol)


----------



## Paan Singh

who will be the indian coach now??
i heard abt stephen fleming


----------



## brahmastra

twoplustwoisfour said:


> I'm not questioning his identity. I'm talking about this one specific pic. look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that under the cup?
> 
> Edit: OK, my bad. It might be someone sitting in the background.


 
yes, Ashwin is sitting backside.


----------



## Comet

Congratulations India. It was a good match and good world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hembo

*And here's to Amazing Guru Gary and other support stuffs*


----------



## twoplustwoisfour



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

This is off-topic for this thread, but:
Newsflash just in---- Paes-Bhupathi have won the Men's Doubles title in Miami; and are now officially the No.1 ranked Doubles players in the World!
Seems to be Good Times for Indian sports!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK

Capt.Popeye said:


> This is off-topic for this thread, but:
> Newsflash just in----* Paes-Bhupathi have won the Men's Doubles title in Miami*; and are now officially the No.1 ranked Doubles players in the World!
> Seems to be Good Times for Indian sports!


 
Thats big news worth a thread.. lemme work on it.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

SpArK said:


> Thats big news worth a thread.. lemme work on it.


 
YES.
Please do so Benny, right away. That is Big News too!


----------



## LaBong

Mumbai






New Delhi 






Mangalore 






Allahabad 






Kolkata






Chennai






Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Chummi baba is back! ;D And Congrats to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

WAQAS119 said:


> Chummi baba is back! ;D And Congrats to India


 
chummy died in mohali

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

WAQAS119 said:


> Chummi baba is back! ;D And Congrats to India


 
_kya Totaa ab Chidiya ban ke aa gaya?_


----------



## justanobserver

Mahendra Singh Dhoni: From a 'ticket collector' to Team India World Cup winning captain



> *Kharagpur: Sourav Ganguly was Team India captain then and Yuvraj Singh a rising star. Those days, Mahendra Singh Dhoni worked as a railway ticket collector in West Bengal's Kharagpur. The shy, reticent Mahi is now Indian skipper. And, winner of the World Cup.*
> 
> Kharagpur residents have not forgotten Dhoni who stayed at the railway town for about three years. On Saturday, his former colleagues and locals performed yajnas, pujas and prayed hard for 'Captain Cool'. Many of them remembered how Dhoni cycled around the town and played cricket with tennis balls on practically every ground in and around Kharagpur.
> 
> He was known as a cricket crazy lad then. No one knew he was meant for bigger things.
> 
> Dhoni came here as a 20-year-old in 2001, desperately seeking a job. The then divisional railway manager of South Eastern Railway Animesh Kumar Ganguly, a cricket fanatic, was desperately looking for a wicket-keeper batsman.
> 
> "Ganguly took Mahi to the South Eastern Railway Sports Association stadium, bowled him 60 balls and came back satisfied. Dhoni got the job in sports quota," said a nostalgic Siddhartha Chatterjee. He was the captain when Dhoni played for a local club.
> 
> Everyone in this town seems to have similar stories to tell. Since early Saturday morning, the railway town had only cricket and Dhoni in their mind. Ranjan Chakraborty was busy with a puja at Durga temple for Dhoni at 6am. At another puja, a huge cut-out of Hanumanji stood beside a giant replica of the World Cup trophy.
> 
> But Dhoni's tryst with Kharagpur ended abruptly in 2003, when he began getting calls for bigger matches. He quit the railways job and joined the erstwhile Indian Airlines . A few years ago he came to Kharagpur to meet his friends quietly. "That was the last time he was here. We all stole into a train compartment and had dinner," said a friend.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

indianrabbit said:


> Webby if he would have been Pakistani, looking at his records you would have been saying the opposite.
> 1) Highest test runs.
> 2) Highest ODI run. ( The difference between him and number is too so big (4000+ runs) that most Batsmen retire without making that much).
> 3) Highest ODI and Test Centuries.
> 4) Highest Runs in World Cup (Single).
> 5) Highest Runs in World cups combined (He has always done well in each World cup).
> 
> No one is invincible and so does Sachin. His not making runs in Final is no big deal.
> 
> Admit you are jealous and you cannot digest, he na Webby.
> 
> Sachin's a batting genius, on his day he can tear any attack in the world apart.
> - Wasim Akram ( former Pakistan fast bowler)
> 
> Another thing you are forgetting, he is 37 years today.


 


His record is priceless I think he has served his nation well - he has benefited from playing constant test cricket and that too 5-6 test series regularly , and allowed him to amass runs, but even so , his centuries have proven the guy is real deal and he won the cup rightfully 

I think it would have been so odd if this legendary player would have not won the World Cup it would have ruined the world cup - just like Imran Khan lifted the cup it raised the status of world cup , with Sachin's lift the level and prestige of cup has gone up 

I remember Inzi had a chance to also reach 10,000 runs but our own PCB , benched poor inzi for like 2- years and countless games

Anyhow - its definitely a take a bow moment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

*Captain Cool's new avatar. Dhoni shaves his head! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @nline

indian panditon ka jado akhir chal hi gya,


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

When India won the World T20, Dhoni cut his hair short.

When India won the World Cup, Dhoni goes bald.

I'm afraid of what he'll do if India wins another world championship....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Munaf, Yusuf to Get Gujarat's Highest Sports Award​*
Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi today announced the state's highest sports honour- Eklavya Award - for Munaf Patel and Yusuf Pathan, members of the Indian squad that won the 2011 Cricket World Cup.

"Today, the entire country is celebrating victory of the Indian cricket team. Cricket in India is a game that is associated with patriotism. Yesterday, Indian team have honoured the nation and fulfilled the aspirations of the 121 crore Indians," Modi said inaugurating seminar on human resource development by the Raksha Shakti University (RSU) here.

"I congratulate all players for the feat. In this team there are two youths from Gujarat, bhai Yusuf Pathan and Munaf Patel. My special congratulations to them," he said.

"Gujarat government has decided that both Munaf and Yusuf would be awarded with that highest sports honours of the state of Gujarat - Eklavya Award," Modi said.

He said honouring Munaf and Yusuf would be in a way honouring the strength of the youths of the country.

The Eklavya award includes a cash price of Rs one lakh, a memento and a certificate of honour.

news.outlookindia.com | Munaf, Yusuf to Get Gujarat's Highest Sports Award


----------



## luckyyy

SpArK said:


> *Captain Cool's new avatar. Dhoni shaves his head! *


 
now he looks more of a football player..


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

congrats Team India!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Congrats and well played, you deserve this victory as being the most consistent team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

*Super Congratulations to Team India​*


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Dalai Lama

*Wish granted​*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## my name is arya

moral of the story baap baap hota hai or beta beta


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## ZaYYaF

Congrats India, Cricket Champs!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desiman

Stealth said:


> I stilll remember the wording of bookee on Indian TV
> 
> "bhai sachin ka last worldcup hey agar haar gaye tu sare omar bohat gandi hogi sab kay sab match bik chukay howay hain india jeetayga worldcup chahay kuch bhi hojayue sab paisa bharat nay lagya hey isko jeentay kiiye"
> 
> 
> 
> ICC top Officials Belongs to India
> Pitchs belongs to India
> Indian Team all matches in India
> Crowd belongs to India
> All sponsors belongs to India
> ICC and BCCI Officials sitting with each other since this worldcup start
> Just trophy came from out side lol
> 
> now you think India spends $$$$ on this worldcup .. and you guyz think is that possible india wont win this worldcup ???? LOL most politicial Worldcup i have eva seeen!


 

I know it hurts, i know it does lol


----------



## desiman

hembo said:


> A moment to cherish: Sachin Tendulkar celebrates with one of his longtime fans, Sudhir Gautam​
> *Sachin Tendulkar walked out of the changing room and gestured to Sudhir Gautam to come up. Gautam is the thin man with the shaven head - for the past few weeks adorned with a replica of the World Cup - and body covered in the Indian tri-colour. For at least half a decade now, Gautam has been Tendulkar's biggest fan, waving the Indian flag and blowing his conch shell at every venue Tendulkar plays. Today, Tendulkar decided to repay Gautam for his devotion.
> 
> No sooner had he realised that Tendulkar was calling, than Gautam jumped the electronic advertising hoarding and skipped up the 30-odd stairs on to the corridor of the Indian changing room. All through his short journey he screamed in delight. Tendulkar shook hands with him, then embraced him and finally asked one of his team-mates to get the World Cup trophy. Zaheer Khan brought the cup outside with utmost care and held it tight. Gautam almost snatched it out of his hands but Zaheer held on. Eventually Zaheer let go and Gautam lifted the Cup with both hands, screaming "India". Tendulkar could not help but smile; he started clapping and was joined by a few of his team-mates. The sweat on Tendulkar's face glistened under the floodlights, enhancing his joy of winning the World Cup .
> 
> It was a day when the common man felt he was part of something special, when the gap between fan and superstar was bridged, with Gautam becoming the envy of fellow fans as he freely slipped in and out of the most sought after place in India, the team's dressing room.*


 
This pic hows what makes Tendulkar the icon that he is, no one in the world comes even close to him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HellzHere

luckyyy said:


> who is he ?
> 
> i saw him in many matchs in resent time...


 
He is Sudhir i was sitting next to him in the India vs Australia test match 2008 in New Delhi and luckily i got on TV due to him!!!


----------



## Trisonics

Proud parents of Indian cricketers share happiness

video:

(Ghambir, Pathan and Bhajis)'s

Proud parents of Indian cricketers share happiness


----------



## SpArK

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150231450863438


----------



## Paan Singh

SpArK said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150231450863438


 
i understood media but ppl.....no way.
when he intracted with common man??


----------



## Capt.Popeye

SpArK said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150231450863438


 
This bloke Shahid Afridi just seems to be making sure that Pakistani players get no chance to play IPL or normalcy does not come back to bilateral cricket, that's his take on the matter. No matter, cricket will continue any way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Afridi is a simple man 

He wants peace , and he is right !!! there is 3rd party country that is causing problems ...

He is saying the truths their media is always ready to find smallest flaws and make them big

He stated people are simple minded -like all 

I think he is right when I view india media , I feel very disturbed so I turn the channel becasue there is always hate and painful comments about Pakistan


----------



## WAQAS119

Prism said:


> chummy died in mohali


 
Chummi never dies! Don't underestimate Chummi


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I think every kid dreams of the cup win and parents are always there to support the children


----------



## Paan Singh

WAQAS119 said:


> Chummi never dies! Don't underestimate Chummi


 
i saw myself chummy died in mohali,and his body was burried in mumbai


----------



## @nline

Prism said:


> i saw myself chummy died in mohali,and his body was burried in mumbai


 
Well,
Chummi Baba still alive.
Your Government of India & BCCI is too scare by him that, they don`t want an Cricket Series with Chummi Baba.


----------



## hembo

SpArK said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150231450863438


 
*That was unexpected.. It has ruined all my recently acquired good impression about Afridi and his understanding of Indian populace... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

*hembo,

Truth is bitter. Friend, try to believe the reality as Afridi says!*


----------



## @nline

Once I saw on indian channel "Aaj Tak" they called Pakistani team "Taliban Cricket Team" while Pak team arrived in India for Semi-Final.
Lots more things they said wich was very bad for Pakistan.

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




ajay said:


> we won the WC
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------
> 
> you are losersss


 
Your post has been reported!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

His comments are with respect to politicians "the talks" not the general public


----------



## nForce

@nline said:


> Once I saw on indian channel "Aaj Tak" they called Pakistani team "Taliban Cricket Team" while Pak team arrived in India for Semi-Final.
> Lots more things they said wich was very bad for Pakistan.


 
Aaj tak did??Its regrettable if they did that.The presentation quality has gone down for the news channels for sure.That India TV is a joke.


----------



## LaBong

SpArK said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150231450863438


 

Hahaha seems he has been grilled pretty hard after his friendly comments about India!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## @nline

Abir,

He said what he believe and what he saw in india during his stay in india.
Cool down and accept the reality.


----------



## @nline

Indian Members,

Please stay on the topic.
We still LOVE Afridi the Great and his company.

Har jeet khel ka hissa hai,
Kyon itne bechain horahe ho,
Kia jeet raas nahi aa rahi kia?


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Abir said:


> Hahaha seems he has been grilled pretty hard after his friendly comments about India!


 
Yeah i guess he must have been criticised for his pro india comments after he returned to Pak so he had to do a complete U-turn. Sad !


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Gandhi G in da house

@nline said:


> Abir,
> 
> He said what he believe and what he saw in india during his stay in india.
> Cool down and accept the reality.


 
What Afridi says doesn't become the reality .period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @nline

nick_indian said:


> What Afridi says doesn't become the reality .period


 
Its because as I said early "Truth is always bitter"
Thats why you indian keep going after him one by one.
Isn`t?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## alphamale

@nline said:


> Once I saw on indian channel "Aaj Tak" they called Pakistani team "Taliban Cricket Team" while Pak team arrived in India for Semi-Final.
> Lots more things they said wich was very bad for Pakistan.




now this time u r lying big time. show us all that clip, if it exists anyway.


----------



## @nline

*Shahid Afridi Khan, We Pakistanis*







*You.*


----------



## @nline

alphamale said:


> now this time u r lying big time. show us all that clip, if it exists anyway.


 
Well,

I am sorry to say that I CANNOT believe on you or any else indians regarding what you people are getting so frustrated against Afrifi The Great comments.
Because what he said or says against huge huge indian media is 110% truth!

And that hurt you a lot.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

alphamale said:


> now this time u r lying big time. show us all that clip, if it exists anyway.


 
Ofcourse he is BSing as usual . He has no proof


----------



## alphamale

@nline said:


> Well,
> 
> I am sorry to say that I CANNOT believe on you or any else indians regarding what you people are getting so frustrated against Afrifi The Great comments.
> Because what he said or says against huge huge indian media is 110% truth!
> 
> And that hurt you a lot.


 
who is talking abt afridi??? i confronted u bcoz in ur earlier post u said that aaj tak has termed pak team as taliban cricket team & had told u to show us all that clip.


----------



## @nline

nick_indian said:


> Ofcourse he is BSing as usual . He has no proof


 
People like you just showing so much "Jealousy" against him.
Thats all !


----------



## WAQAS119

Prism said:


> i saw myself chummy died in mohali,and his body was burried in mumbai


 
Chummi will always be their in your nightmares


----------



## @nline

alphamale said:


> who is talking abt afridi??? i confronted u bcoz in ur earlier post u said that aaj tak has termed pak team as taliban cricket team & had told u to show us all that clip.


 
I cannot show you the clip because I just couldn`t record this "racist" things against Pakistan.
But I am 110% sure that if I had the possibility to show you the clip then you may have said that this is not a indian channel!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

@nline said:


> Its because as I said early "Truth is always bitter"
> Thats why you indian keep going after him one by one.
> Isn`t?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 
No.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

@nline said:


> People like you just showing so much "Jealousy" against him.
> Thats all !


 
jealousy ? You have a very limited vocabulary dude .


----------



## @nline

nick_indian said:


> No.


 
Then what is wrong with you indians?
Go celebrate your wc victory and let be Afridi in peace. please.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

@nline said:


> I cannot show you the clip because I just couldn`t record this "racist" things against Pakistan.
> But I am 110% sure that if I had the possibility to show you the clip then you may have said that this is not a indian channel!


 
 ok ok be happy now


----------



## @nline

nick_indian said:


> jealousy ? You have a very limited vocabulary dude .


 
I think you may become more "Frustrated" against him.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

@nline said:


> Then what is wrong with you indians?
> Go celebrate your wc victory and let be Afridi in peace. please.


 
How am i destroying afridi's peace . He is talking about my country , i will comment . speak in urdu brother , there is no harm .


----------



## @nline

nick_indian said:


> ok ok be happy now


 
I am happy and cool, friend.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

@nline said:


> I think you may become more "Frustrated" against him.


 
Frustrated ? why ? because his team lost to my team in a match a few days ago ?

You need to find a better word or speak in urdu .


----------



## @nline

nick_indian said:


> How am i destroying afridi's peace . He is talking about my country , i will comment . speak in urdu brother , there is no harm .


 
I can also begin to keep discussion go further if I will start to say what *Sehwag* said and mean abut Pakistan.
But STOP it here and lets be on the topic please.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------




nick_indian said:


> Frustrated ? why ? because his team lost to my team in a match a few days ago ?
> 
> You need to find a better word or speak in urdu .


 
What is your problem?


----------



## Jackdaws

@nline said:


> I can also begin to keep discussion go further if I will start to say what *Sehwag* said and mean abut Pakistan.
> But STOP it here and lets be on the topic please.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What is your problem?




Out of curiosity, what did Sehwag say?


----------



## @nline

Jackdaws said:


> Out of curiosity, what did Sehwag say?


 
Although this is what you indians want "TROLL"
Sorry, I cannot do the same what your country men are after!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

@nline said:


> Although this is what you indians want "TROLL"
> Sorry, I cannot do the same what your country men are after!


 
@Jackdaws

You got your answer


----------



## Trichy

Simply say tnx Gary Kristan. Without you we(India) cant won it. I want to see you back as coach of Team India. I follow you closly, i noticed one thing. But i dont want to tell and make a any buzz abt it. I salute ur national pride and hats off.


----------



## @nline

nick_indian said:


> @Jackdaws
> 
> You got your answer


 
Eik Machlli Sare Talaab Ko Ganda Karti Hai

This is what you try do do here as well,


----------



## hembo

@nline said:


> *hembo,
> 
> Truth is bitter. Friend, try to believe the reality as Afridi says!*


 
And why should I believe what Afridi says? Is there a written law that what Afridi says must be true?

What he says about the media is partially true, but the media is as bad in Pakistan too. But what offended me was what he said about the "AWAM". That was dis-respectful for a person representing his country. Very bad statesmanship! And yes its not true.


----------



## Hindustani

Video of my party last night coming upppp! Damn I just woke up


----------



## Hindustani

I'm takin the video.. this is towards the very end.. everyone is drunk as hell and has pretty much lost their bhangra dance steps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

^^^

Looked like a class party!


----------



## sab

New hair-cut............


----------



## EagleEyes

Bangle milenge Sanga ko.


----------

